# College Program Questions Thread, Pt 4



## RogerRadcliffe

Hello everyone! Since the last thread was quite helpful, I thought that it's about time to start another Question thread. As a current CM, I am more than  happy to answer any questions.

No matter how simple, or how detailed an answer you need, this is the place! I figured it would save on creating new threads for simple questions/answers.




LINKS to Previous Question Threads:
College Program Question Thread 1
College Program Question Thread 2
College Program Question Thread 3



Helpful Resources:
Disney Programs Blog
Character Heights/CP Auditions
Character Performer Auditions
Disney College Program Phone Interview Questions
CP 201 (College Program Hopefuls)
Older CP Hopefuls

(Please Let Me Know if I Missed One!)


----------



## Joanna71985

Good idea to start a new one (as the last ended last summer). I am also an alumni, so I can help out with questions as well


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Hey Jo! I just thought it was a nice continuation of your last thread as it keeps everything in one spot instead of having to search through all the different posts.

I have a question regarding the College Program, What are the most popular roles? Also, what roles have the higher capacities such as QSFB?

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Tar Heels

Aside from the obvious spiel attractions such as KSR, GMR, EI, and JC; what are some of the more underrated/exciting/challenging attractions you guys have either experienced working at or have heard about from others?


----------



## digsbyloft

What's the social scene for the over-21 crowd like? 

Like is there good nightlife in the area and a party culture?


----------



## Nensense

So I'm 19 (will be 20 by the time the CP would start for me though) so I'd be place in one of the dry-wellness apartments which means no alcohol right? One thing I'm terrified about is if I get accepted is that I might get placed into a room with room-mates who have smuggled alcohol into the room, and I know if they get caught then everybody in the room gets expelled from the program. If I was to find out somebody was smuggling something into the room would I be able to report it so that I personally would not get terminated from the program due to some other kids inability to follow the rules?


----------



## psherman42

Are we allowed to have nerf guns in the apartments?


----------



## leeg229

psherman42 said:


> Are we allowed to have nerf guns in the apartments?



Nope. No nerf guns, paintball guns, airsoft (?) guns, toy guns, water pistols, plastic swords, and lightsabers. Yup they even specified lightsabers. Anything that looks like a weapon, even fictional, you can't have.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Thanks Gerry! Trying to get this thread off the ground to answer questions, and clear up the threads.



Tar Heels said:


> Aside from the obvious spiel attractions such as KSR, GMR, EI, and JC; what are some of the more underrated/exciting/challenging attractions you guys have either experienced working at or have heard about from others?


I've heard great things about Fantasyland, mainly Dumbo, especially with the new expansion. Tomorrowland has been quite popular amongst my friends as well.

Personally, my favourites are PotC, HM, and ToT as I've all had friends that have absolutely love their time there!



digsbyloft said:


> What's the social scene for the over-21 crowd like?
> 
> Like is there good nightlife in the area and a party culture?


It really depends on what you're into. There's the Universal Orlando CityWalk near Universal Parks & Resorts. There's a lot to do in Downtown Disney such Splittsville and the ESPN Zone. There's also drinking around the world at EPCOT, and other park activities. My personal favourite is the resorts and hotels, including a special restaraunt with a magnificent chandelier and a perfect view of The Magic Kingdom.

There's a lot of reports written by blogs about great things to do!



Nensense said:


> So I'd be place in one of the dry-wellness apartments which means no alcohol right? One thing I'm terrified about is if I get accepted is that I might get placed into a room with room-mates who have smuggled alcohol into the room, and I know if they get caught then everybody in the room gets expelled from the program. If I was to find out somebody was smuggling something into the room would I be able to report it so that I personally would not get terminated from the program due to some other kids inability to follow the rules?


There are wellness and non-wellness apartments. The requirement for non-wellness are that you must be over 21 years young. The wellness apartments are for those under 21, and those that decide they'd rather not be amongst the wellness crowd.

Hakuna Matata. When it comes to your worries about potential problematic situations, address the concern, and find a resolution. Plan ahead in advance for roommates that you know and can trust to make the proper decisions if that is your main concern.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Nensense

Do I qualify for the DCP? I technically am in my second semester of college as I took one 3 credit class last semester, and am taking two 3 credit classes this semester and so I applied for the DCP. But do they count semesters just as how many semesters you've been to the school? Or do they count semesters in terms of credits earned? Because by the end of this current semester I will only have 9 completed credits which worries me as I really want to do the college program, and are they lenient at all with the credits thing as well?. I also have my phone interview scheduled for next week


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Nensense said:


> Do I qualify for the DCP? I technically am in my second semester of college as I took one 3 credit class last semester, and am taking two 3 credit classes this semester and so I applied for the DCP. But do they count semesters just as how many semesters you've been to the school? Or do they count semesters in terms of credits earned? Because by the end of this current semester I will only have 9 completed credits which worries me as I really want to do the college program, and are they lenient at all with the credits thing as well?. I also have my phone interview scheduled for next week


From the Careers Site:



> 1. Be Enrolled as a Full-Time or Part-Time Student and Taking Classes -- College freshmen may apply during their first semester of school to participate during their second semester. The Disney College Program cannot serve as your first semester of school.
> 
> 2. Meet Any School Requirements for Participation


In terms of qualifying for #1 on the requirements list, you have completed a semester of college as semesters are typically broken up into Spring/Summer/Fall Semesters. The other thing you might want to look into for your University is the requirements that your school may have, which you could easily find out by talking to your adviser.

Given you meet the rest of the requirements (18+ and unrestricted work authorization) you should be fine.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## ArielinWonderland

If anyone has questions specific to the program in Disneyland, I can also help! It seems that most people on here are referencing Florida. 

I did the program in Spring 2012 in Disneyland, and I'm awaiting my interview for the Fall 2013 program at either resort (though I'm hoping for WDW this time)


----------



## Nensense

ArielinWonderland said:


> If anyone has questions specific to the program in Disneyland, I can also help! It seems that most people on here are referencing Florida.
> 
> I did the program in Spring 2012 in Disneyland, and I'm awaiting my interview for the Fall 2013 program at either resort (though I'm hoping for WDW this time)



I heard the initial deposit is much higher for the Disneyland Program compared to the Disney World program, how much of a difference is it? Also doesn't Disneyland only accept about 250 people compared to the couple thousand Disney World does for the College Program?


----------



## olikyu

Nensense said:


> I heard the initial deposit is much higher for the Disneyland Program compared to the Disney World program, how much of a difference is it? Also doesn't Disneyland only accept about 250 people compared to the couple thousand Disney World does for the College Program?



If I remember reading it correctly, the Disneyland deposit is around $860 and the WDW deposit is $300. Definitely higher, haha.


----------



## sephorachick

Tar Heels said:


> Aside from the obvious spiel attractions such as KSR, GMR, EI, and JC; what are some of the more underrated/exciting/challenging attractions you guys have either experienced working at or have heard about from others?



Granted that I was a CP in 1999 & 2000 I worked in FantasyLand Attractions at: Dumbo, Pooh, Ariel's Grotto,Snow Whites Scary Adventure RIP  & the Tea Cups. 

I'm actually going to write about my training for fantasyland attractions this week for my blog & how extensive the training was.  Check out my blog sometimes if interested:

http://yohoyohobloggerslifeforme.blogspot.com/


----------



## Joanna71985

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hey Jo! I just thought it was a nice continuation of your last thread as it keeps everything in one spot instead of having to search through all the different posts.
> 
> I have a question regarding the College Program, What are the most popular roles? Also, what roles have the higher capacities such as QSFB?
> 
> Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



Well, popular roles will vary by person. But as a whole- character performer, character attendant, photopass, concierge, attractions

Roles that accept a lot of people include attractions, merchandise, custodial, QSFB


----------



## kyza19

A couple questions I can't find the answers to anywhere else online...

When do applications typically close? I know nobody knows for sure. When did applications open/close for fall apps last year? They opened about Feb 8th this year I think. When did apps open/close for spring? I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to apply for Fall or Spring and it'd be really helpful to know these things! Thank you so much if anyone can answer these questions. 

Also - if I put character performer as a top role, can I wait til I get down to Orlando to audition? There's no auditions anywhere near me! Or am I not allowed to put character performer in my preferred roles if I can't attend an audition? 

One last thing! Say I applied next month in early March and I passed the WBI and got a phone interview but wasn't hired. Come September when apps for Spring are supposed to open, will my WBI results still be good so I can go straight to the phone interview again? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## leeg229

kyza19 said:


> A couple questions I can't find the answers to anywhere else online...
> 
> When do applications typically close? I know nobody knows for sure. When did applications open/close for fall apps last year? They opened about Feb 8th this year I think. When did apps open/close for spring? I'm trying to figure out if I'm going to apply for Fall or Spring and it'd be really helpful to know these things! Thank you so much if anyone can answer these questions.
> 
> Also - if I put character performer as a top role, can I wait til I get down to Orlando to audition? There's no auditions anywhere near me! Or am I not allowed to put character performer in my preferred roles if I can't attend an audition?
> 
> One last thing! Say I applied next month in early March and I passed the WBI and got a phone interview but wasn't hired. Come September when apps for Spring are supposed to open, will my WBI results still be good so I can go straight to the phone interview again?
> 
> Thank you so much!



The DCP blog says that apps will close out in late March. I don't know when they closed last year. For Spring 2012 the apps closed in mid to late November with the last acceptances going out Dec 19th.

You've got me stumped with the character performer question, but I do know if performer is your #1 that you can be accepted into another role, say attractions, and attend the audition at a later date. If you pass the audition your role is changed into performer. The only thing is, I don't know if you can wait to do the audition until you get to Orlando. 

If you pass the WBI you don't need to take it again as long as you are in the 6 month window. So if you pass it on March 6th I'd say you're good until Sept. 4th. I wouldn't wait until the 5th or 6th just in case but that's just me.


----------



## khancock

kyza19 said:


> Also - if I put character performer as a top role, can I wait til I get down to Orlando to audition? There's no auditions anywhere near me! Or am I not allowed to put character performer in my preferred roles if I can't attend an audition?



Be sure to read the official information that Disney provides.  This is one of the Q&A's that accompany the audition information.

https://disneyprogramsblog.com/?p=6104

"*I'm unable to attend one of these auditions. May I audition when I arrive in Florida?*

There is an audition held exclusively for current College Program participants towards the end of their program. This audition is for full time, part time, and seasonal opportunities. If there is an opportunity to extend in entertainment as a character performer, this audition would serve that purpose as well. This end of season audition is the only audition that is regularly held for current participants."


----------



## olikyu

I have not been accepted yet, but if I am, how long after that point will I have to pay the deposit/fees?


----------



## leeg229

olikyu said:


> I have not been accepted yet, but if I am, how long after that point will I have to pay the deposit/fees?



If/when you're accepted you have ten days to complete the 3 steps they tell you about in your acceptance email including playing the $300.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, popular roles will vary by person. But as a whole- character performer, character attendant, photopass, concierge, attractions
> 
> Roles that accept a lot of people include attractions, merchandise, custodial, QSFB


Thanks Jo, I keep forgetting Attractions/Merchandise/Custodial are the more open roles. 



kyza19 said:


> When do applications typically close?
> 
> When did applications open/close for fall apps last year?
> 
> Also - if I put character performer as a top role, can I wait til I get down to Orlando to audition? There's no auditions anywhere near me! Or am I not allowed to put character performer in my preferred roles if I can't attend an audition?
> 
> One last thing! Say I applied next month in early March and I passed the WBI and got a phone interview but wasn't hired. Come September when apps for Spring are supposed to open, will my WBI results still be good so I can go straight to the phone interview again?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Applications typically close March/Early April during the Fall season depending on the needs of the needs that program.

Applications for last year's Fall Advantage closed Mid-March.

A straight answer-- Yes, you may select the Character Performer role as one of the many roles you may be interested in, but will not be considered for the position unless you attend the audition. If you're quite confident that you have the ability to pass auditions you could always look into traveling to the nearest audition location. I know people that have traveled from two states over because they are passionate about it. Unless you make the March 14th auditions for Orlando, FL there are absolutely no opportunities in Florida.

Given that the minimum criteria for the time between applications is 6 months, March to September is 7 months. If you apply late March, and applications open up early September, I would recommend waiting 6 months, 1 day just to be sure.

Best of luck, and Have a Magnificently Magical Day!


----------



## DisneyChef

I don't know very much about the 
CP, but i'd really love to do it.  What types of different things could you get assigned to there. All I know of is Merchandising, Custodial, and Attractions.  Also, do you get to choose which park you are working at?
Thanks:confused


----------



## leeg229

DisneyChef said:


> I don't know very much about the
> CP, but i'd really love to do it.  What types of different things could you get assigned to there. All I know of is Merchandising, Custodial, and Attractions.  Also, do you get to choose which park you are working at?
> Thanks:confused



You can be assigned Merchandise, Custodial, Attractions, Bell services dispatcher, Hospitality, Concierge, Housekeeping, Transportation, Main entrance operations, recreation, vacation planner, character performer, costuming, photopass, lifeguard, "Hopper", Full service food and beverage, quick service food and beverage, and BBB/ Pirate league hostess.  

You do not get to choose what park / resort you work in, but you can request where you'd like to work. Remember, it's just a request. Most people would rather work in the parks since it's busier than the resorts, but it's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## DisneyChef

Thank you so Much!  Just a couple more Q's... Do you put in your preferences for where you are working?  And do you rotate/do more than one catagory in your session?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## leeg229

DisneyChef said:


> Thank you so Much!  Just a couple more Q's... Do you put in your preferences for where you are working?  And do you rotate/do more than one catagory in your session?
> Thank you in advance.



You put in your preferences during the phone interview. So if you want Studios when the interviewer asks if you have any questions just state that you'd like to request Studios. If by category you mean role, then not exactly. Whatever program and role you are given you are stuck with for the full duration of the program, BUT if you choose to extend your program then you may be offered the chance to switch roles  and locations for the last part of the program. That is dependent on business needs though.


----------



## DisneyChef

leeg229 said:


> You put in your preferences during the phone interview. So if you want Studios when the interviewer asks if you have any questions just state that you'd like to request Studios. If by category you mean role, then not exactly. Whatever program and role you are given you are stuck with for the full duration of the program, BUT if you choose to extend your program then you may be offered the chance to switch roles  and locations for the last part of the program. That is dependent on business needs though.



Thank you!  I meant by where you get to work as in the role.  & thanks for answering about switching jobs.  I'm cleared up now!


----------



## MegCasey

Five days after my phone interview last Wednesday, I got an E-mail informing me that I had been accepted! I'll be doing custodial in the Fall Program, and I wanted to thank everyone here for sharing information about the interview process. It really helped me prepare for it, and in the end I don't think I would have done as well without reading all the tips on this board. Thanks again everyone, I hope to see a few of you down there with me!


----------



## erinlovesmickey

Do all of the apartment complexes have gyms?


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Question...
For the roles of character attendant and/or PhotoPass photographer, are you placed in one park or do you rotate? I know in Disneyland, PhotoPass photographers worked in both parks, and I am curious if it's the same way in WDW.
Those are two of my top choices (the third is BBB/Pirates League).
Thanks!


----------



## leeg229

ArielinWonderland said:


> Question...
> For the roles of character attendant and/or PhotoPass photographer, are you placed in one park or do you rotate? I know in Disneyland, PhotoPass photographers worked in both parks, and I am curious if it's the same way in WDW.
> Those are two of my top choices (the third is BBB/Pirates League).
> Thanks!



I'm not sure about character attendant, but I know for photopass you're assigned to a single park. I don't know if you can pick up shifts in other parks because I know there are certain things you can't take pictures of and certain magic shots that only work in certain parks but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

erinlovesmickey said:


> Do all of the apartment complexes have gyms?


From what I can figure, most have gyms with Vista Way being the "main" gym. The CPInterns Gyms video gives you an idea, not too large.

Also, found the Housing Overview from 2012 if anyone is interested.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## PrincessKaren

Hi! I have a question that I haven't seen much info on. 
I live 45 minutes away from Disneyland. If I were to get accepted to DCP at Disneyland and live in the apartment complex there, could I drive home on my days off to see my family and what not?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

PrincessKaren said:


> Hi! I have a question that I haven't seen much info on.
> I live 45 minutes away from Disneyland. If I were to get accepted to DCP at Disneyland and live in the apartment complex there, could I drive home on my days off to see my family and what not?


Hello Karen!

It's perfectly acceptable to drive home on your days off, or really go anywhere you please while off. It really falls under the same rules as "If I have the day off at WDW can I fly home" question as you're perfectly fine in doing so.

There might also be a possibility of living off-site for Disneyland as there is WDW, but I'm not too sure.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## PrincessKaren

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hello Karen!
> 
> It's perfectly acceptable to drive home on your days off, or really go anywhere you please while off. It really falls under the same rules as "If I have the day off at WDW can I fly home" question as you're perfectly fine in doing so.
> 
> There might also be a possibility of living off-site for Disneyland as there is WDW, but I'm not too sure.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Thank you so much for your quick reply 
One reason I want to do DCP is to get away from home, but not be too far. I also looked at other apartments nearby since I do have cats, but they are much more expensive  
I'm sure living there will be a blast though, and a part of the overall experience.

Thanks again


----------



## Disneyfan19

Hello, I have my phone interview for the Disney College Program today, I just was curious about something. I am 32 years old, and I was just wondering if there were certain apartments, for people a little older then 18-21 year olds. 

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

Disneyfan19 said:


> Hello, I have my phone interview for the Disney College Program today, I just was curious about something. I am 32 years old, and I was just wondering if there were certain apartments, for people a little older then 18-21 year olds.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik



There are really only two kinds of apartments:

Wellness (Under 21 - No alcohol allowed)
Non-wellness (21 and over)

If you're interesting in rooming with someone that's around your age, I suggest trying to meet someone before hand and then checking in together to live in the same apartment. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Joanna71985

ArielinWonderland said:


> Question...
> For the roles of character attendant and/or PhotoPass photographer, are you placed in one park or do you rotate? I know in Disneyland, PhotoPass photographers worked in both parks, and I am curious if it's the same way in WDW.
> Those are two of my top choices (the third is BBB/Pirates League).
> Thanks!



For CA, you are based in one park. However, as long as the shift doesn't require special training (like for Enchanted Tales with Belle, inside with Merida, ect) you can pick up shifts at the other parks. I'm based at MK, but I've picked up shifts at Epcot, DHS, and even a shift at Fort Wilderness. It can be a lot of fun working elsewhere

Photopass is the same way. You are based in one park, but I'm pretty sure you can pick up extra hours as long as you have the training (you need to be trained to work with characters, as it doesn't happen right away)


----------



## lego606

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hello Karen!
> 
> It's perfectly acceptable to drive home on your days off, or really go anywhere you please while off. It really falls under the same rules as "If I have the day off at WDW can I fly home" question as you're perfectly fine in doing so.
> 
> There might also be a possibility of living off-site for Disneyland as there is WDW, but I'm not too sure.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



Yep, you can live off-site, but you need to specify that in the interview(!)


----------



## StaceyM

Can anyone give some insight on Main Entrance Operations? 

I just got accepted as MEO ^^ and was wondering what all it might entail. I know I could get stuck out working in the parking lot but I wanted to know what else I could be doing. Is it different based on which park you're in? Im at WDW and wasnt sure if Epcot would be different from the main park etc. Ive only actually been to Disney that I can remember a couple of times.


----------



## lego606

StaceyM said:


> Can anyone give some insight on Main Entrance Operations?
> 
> I just got accepted as MEO ^^ and was wondering what all it might entail. I know I could get stuck out working in the parking lot but I wanted to know what else I could be doing. Is it different based on which park you're in? Im at WDW and wasnt sure if Epcot would be different from the main park etc. Ive only actually been to Disney that I can remember a couple of times.



MEO has 2 parts, the parking area and the gate area. You'll be told which one you're when you go to Casting.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

I know it's answered every CP season, but I'm curious if things have changed...

What's the best deal when traveling to Orlando International Airport (MCO) for the DCP?

Where's the best place to stay the night before if someone decides to fly in the night before check-in? I've heard a lot of things about the Holiday Inn Lake Buena Vista since it's right across the street from Vista Way, behind the Walgreens. Supposedly they give CP discounts, which I don't know if it is still true. I've also heard of several CP's staying on WDW property since there's the Magical Express.

The only real concern is getting to Vista Way from the Airport, really. The other thing I'm not so sure about is getting from a WDW resort to Vista Way, which is why I ask. Just thought I'd ask before calling Holiday Inn about an Airport Shuttle.

Thanks!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## leeg229

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I know it's answered every CP season, but I'm curious if things have changed...
> 
> What's the best deal when traveling to Orlando International Airport (MCO) for the DCP?
> 
> Where's the best place to stay the night before if someone decides to fly in the night before check-in? I've heard a lot of things about the Holiday Inn Lake Buena Vista since it's right across the street from Vista Way, behind the Walgreens. Supposedly they give CP discounts, which I don't know if it is still true. I've also heard of several CP's staying on WDW property since there's the Magical Express.
> 
> The only real concern is getting to Vista Way from the Airport, really. The other thing I'm not so sure about is getting from a WDW resort to Vista Way, which is why I ask. Just thought I'd ask before calling Holiday Inn about an Airport Shuttle.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



First I'd like to say I'm curious about the Holiday inn discount for CPs also. 

I think on the transportation front you're stuck with paying either the shuttle from MCO to the Holiday Inn or from WDW property to Vista via Taxi. Honestly I think it's better to get the shuttle from MCO to the Holiday Inn, but that's just my opinion. The only reason I didn't stay there my first program was because one of me exes was a manager at a marriott and she was able to give me a crazy good discount at the marriott near the commons, plus I had a car to get me to Vista from there.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

I was wondering is it completely necessary to bring a laptop/computer with you to the DCP. My laptop is the only working computer in my house so I doubt I'll be allowed to bring it. So is it ok not to bring one?


----------



## Lyanne and Stitch

nerdydisneygirl90 said:


> I was wondering is it completely necessary to bring a laptop/computer with you to the DCP. My laptop is the only working computer in my house so I doubt I'll be allowed to bring it. So is it ok not to bring one?



It's not completely necessary! Each apartment complex has a computer lab so if you ever need to use a computer, you could use those.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Lyanne and Stitch said:


> It's not completely necessary! Each apartment complex has a computer lab so if you ever need to use a computer, you could use those.



Thank you *hugs*


----------



## mjmaas

Random question, one of my top 3 roles I discussed in my interview was BBB/Pirates League. I would really prefer Pirates League over BBB, but I didn't get a chance to tell my recruiter this. Is there a way to make my preference known?


----------



## lego606

mjmaas said:


> Random question, one of my top 3 roles I discussed in my interview was BBB/Pirates League. I would really prefer Pirates League over BBB, but I didn't get a chance to tell my recruiter this. Is there a way to make my preference known?



You can try emailing them, but most people have been getting what amounts to an "its too late to request a spot" emails.


----------



## StaceyM

So my question is: What if i get down there, go through everything and a month or two in I just can't do it anymore. Stress/homesick/no longer worth it to me Whats the procedure. I realize that it will look bad that I left the program before completion but Im trying to figure out my options.


----------



## victorialee94

Ok, anybody who has participated in the CP before... I just got my acceptance for the Fall Advantage 2013 CP...yayyyyy!!! exciting, I know! buuuuuutttt..... I can't go because I have already committed to another job at school. I am planning on trying to do CP either next spring or fall instead. Is it going to be hard for me to get re-accepted? What all will I have to do in re-applying? What do y'all suggest I do? Help!!


----------



## leeg229

victorialee94 said:


> Ok, anybody who has participated in the CP before... I just got my acceptance for the Fall Advantage 2013 CP...yayyyyy!!! exciting, I know! buuuuuutttt..... I can't go because I have already committed to another job at school. I am planning on trying to do CP either next spring or fall instead. Is it going to be hard for me to get re-accepted? What all will I have to do in re-applying? What do y'all suggest I do? Help!!




If you decline the offer that has no effect on your chances of being accepted the next time around. There is nothing special you have to do, but at least you have the experience of applying and interviewing! That's always a big help.


----------



## lego606

StaceyM said:


> So my question is: What if i get down there, go through everything and a month or two in I just can't do it anymore. Stress/homesick/no longer worth it to me Whats the procedure. I realize that it will look bad that I left the program before completion but Im trying to figure out my options.



You would tell your manager that you intend to leave. You have to turn in your cast ID, they walk you back to costuming, and then you have to go to the program office and tell them you've self-terminated. They'll have some paperwork, and they will give you a time by which you have to leave your apartment. You'll hand in your housing ID on the day you leave and after that you can't go back into housing.

Self-terminating will make you a restricted rehire, which means you'll need proof that you held different employment for 6 months if you intend to apply again.


----------



## dewpointe

I'm curious about family visiting. If my family and boyfriend were to come down for a few days or separately, would my boyfriend be able to stay at the apartment? Id rather not book a hotel for a few nights when I have my own apartment right there. 

Just curious. I want him to come down during some free time so we can both experience Disney.


----------



## Wishes Count

dewpointe said:


> I'm curious about family visiting. If my family and boyfriend were to come down for a few days or separately, would my boyfriend be able to stay at the apartment? Id rather not book a hotel for a few nights when I have my own apartment right there.
> 
> Just curious. I want him to come down during some free time so we can both experience Disney.



Nope. No overnight guests are permitted in the apartments.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

leeg229 said:


> First I'd like to say I'm curious about the Holiday inn discount for CPs also.
> 
> I think on the transportation front you're stuck with paying either the shuttle from MCO to the Holiday Inn or from WDW property to Vista via Taxi. Honestly I think it's better to get the shuttle from MCO to the Holiday Inn, but that's just my opinion. The only reason I didn't stay there my first program was because one of me exes was a manager at a marriott and she was able to give me a crazy good discount at the marriott near the commons, plus I had a car to get me to Vista from there.


Just gave them a call to figure out a few things. The first is that they don't have a shuttle from the Airport, and the recommend either a cab or Mears. 

In addition, I asked about a possible College Program discount, and she said that she wasn't aware of one. It wouldn't hurt to ask while booking a room and checking in or out though just in case as I'm sure every little bit helps with most. I'd at least be using my AAA rates for it, thankfully enough.

If you book around now it looks like the room rates are pretty decent with May dates being around $70/night and June dates being around $100/night plus taxes, just book with the Holiday Inn site or directly with the hotel. Also, something else I'd definitely recommend is splitting a room with a few people if you wanted as there's a max of 5 people to a room. The definite plus about the whole hotel is that it's right across the street from Vista Way, on Apoka Vineland Road.

I'm also going to research a bit more into the rates for the Disney Value Resorts on property and compare booking rates for what's available sometime soon.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## mcarp

Does anyone know a lot about the custodial role? One of my best friends got accepted into this program, but he's really hesitant about it. 

Other than the 2 hour class once a week, is there any opportunity to learn more about the engineering department at Disney throughout the CP? Or is it just all work all the time.

Trying to convince my friend to come


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

mcarp said:


> Does anyone know a lot about the custodial role? One of my best friends got accepted into this program, but he's really hesitant about it.
> 
> Other than the 2 hour class once a week, is there any opportunity to learn more about the engineering department at Disney throughout the CP? Or is it just all work all the time.
> 
> Trying to convince my friend to come


Hello! Given that the question is asked on a weekly basis, here's the most recent Custodial related thread. It's definitely a high guest interaction role, and you have a lot more freedom in the role than most others. He'll probably love it as he has the opportunity to meets lots of new people, plus it's a wonderful experience overall!

I believe you're allowed to sign up for 2-3 classes during regular Spring/Fall credits. The best opportunity to get involved, or learn more about Imagineering is through the Engineering Professional Development Studies course. If he's interested in other aspects of the show/design process I'd definitely recommend checking out a few of the other courses available as well. Also, I've heard some areas aren't so great with giving needed days off for classes, so just make sure to communicate!

In the end, just place everything in front of him and let him decide. You being there should just definitely be a plus, as I know I'd love seeing a friend that cares. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## AnnaS

mcarp said:


> Does anyone know a lot about the custodial role? One of my best friends got accepted into this program, but he's really hesitant about it.
> 
> Other than the 2 hour class once a week, is there any opportunity to learn more about the engineering department at Disney throughout the CP? Or is it just all work all the time.
> 
> Trying to convince my friend to come



My dd is in custodial and she loves it - definitely not complaining.  They definitely have more freedom and interaction.


----------



## tacoboy

Hey everyone!
I'm very excited to be going on the Fall Advantage 2013 program in Attractions!

I have some questions about money that I hope someone who works in Attractions currently would be able to answer


1. At my former non-Disney park, where I also worked in Attractions, I was something of a work horse averaging between fifty and sixty hours a week. I know the CPs are guaranteed something around thirty a week but how easy is it to pick up extra hours on a very consistent basis. I don't care if it means doing PAC on all of my days off. I just want to come home with money saved up.
2. Once accepted, is there any particular thing you can do to secure a position at an attraction or location you would really love? I know everyone asks for Jungle Cruise, and I did too, but I would love to not be placed in Animal Kingdom, since the hours are more limited. 
3. What are the policies on overtime? Do we get overtime? Doubleback? Can they put a cap on the number of hours you work? Like, if I made an attempt to pull 80 hours over a week during Christmas rush, would I be able to do that or would the Secret Labor Police take me away and force me to run Dumbo for thirty hours a week? 

I certainly want to have a memorable Disney experience, but I am terrible at saving money and since the Food and Wine Festival will be taking place during the duration of my program, my money will be slowly disappearing from under me. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wishes Count

tacoboy said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm very excited to be going on the Fall Advantage 2013 program in Attractions!
> 
> I have some questions about money that I hope someone who works in Attractions currently would be able to answer
> 
> 
> 1. At my former non-Disney park, where I also worked in Attractions, I was something of a work horse averaging between fifty and sixty hours a week. I know the CPs are guaranteed something around thirty a week but how easy is it to pick up extra hours on a very consistent basis. I don't care if it means doing PAC on all of my days off. I just want to come home with money saved up.
> 2. Once accepted, is there any particular thing you can do to secure a position at an attraction or location you would really love? I know everyone asks for Jungle Cruise, and I did too, but I would love to not be placed in Animal Kingdom, since the hours are more limited.
> 3. What are the policies on overtime? Do we get overtime? Doubleback? Can they put a cap on the number of hours you work? Like, if I made an attempt to pull 80 hours over a week during Christmas rush, would I be able to do that or would the Secret Labor Police take me away and force me to run Dumbo for thirty hours a week?
> 
> I certainly want to have a memorable Disney experience, but I am terrible at saving money and since the Food and Wine Festival will be taking place during the duration of my program, my money will be slowly disappearing from under me.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I have some answers, but not all since I did not work in attractions

2. Requesting a location. I think you said you requested JC in your interview. That is really the only time you can do so, as others have tried to email after the fact and have not been able to request locations. You don't really get any say, placements are based on  operational needs

3. Overtime is given for anything over 8hrs in a day or 40hrs in a week. Doubletime is not allowed! Doubletime which is complicated to explain but basically its less than 8 hrs between shifts. (like working until 1am one day and then coming back into work at 7am for another shift) You cannot pick up shifts that would put you into doubletime, but you CAN be scheduled this way by the scheduler (rare, but it does happen) 

It is really easy to spend money and really hard to save it haha. I would suggest you bring your own lunch instead of buying from the cast cafeteria everyday. You will save money and be healthier. Eat before you go to the parks to play or bring snacks with you because all those ice creams and churros add up fast! I spent a ton of money on pins, vinlymations and other merchandise, so limit yourself. Just set up a budget for yourself so you can go out to eat if you want to, or buy that ice cream when you are playing in the park.


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Are you allowed to pick up shifts if you are already scheduled for 40+ hours?


----------



## jordanri

ArielinWonderland said:


> Are you allowed to pick up shifts if you are already scheduled for 40+ hours?



okay so this is BASICALLY how it works

straight time = under 40 hours
over time = over 40 hours

if you are over 40 hours and you pick up hours from someone else over 40 hours and they either stay ABOVE 40 hours it's fine because it's overtime for over time.

you can pick up from the hub, i believe, and sign up for extra hours.  don't quote me on the last part, i was usually always at 40 on my last program and on my first i worked 50+ a lot...


----------



## Wishes Count

ArielinWonderland said:


> Are you allowed to pick up shifts if you are already scheduled for 40+ hours?



Again a complicated answer.

You can pick up shifts from the Extra Hours Hotline, that will put you into overtime. But NOT from another cast member. So for example you are working 5 days and Joe wants to give you one of his days off. If taking Joe's shift will put you into overtime it will not be approved.


If you are interested in working more than 5 days a week or extra hours there is a place on the HUB that you can sign up and request to be scheduled more hours/days. Depending on your location's staffing needs it may or may not be approved.


----------



## PrincessPenguin

So, here's a bit of an odd question. I'd love to do the CP if/when I go back to college, but I have back problems. Are there roles that are able to accommodate having to sit (in a chair, not like on Jungle Cruise) at least part of a shift?


----------



## levenhopper

PrincessPenguin said:


> So, here's a bit of an odd question. I'd love to do the CP if/when I go back to college, but I have back problems. Are there roles that are able to accommodate having to sit (in a chair, not like on Jungle Cruise) at least part of a shift?



Yup!  Disney has a great accommodations department.  They're sure to find something to work for you.  The way it works: you get accepted, and then there is a form that you fill out, then have your doctor fill out (http://cdn.disneycareers.com/managed/WDW_DCP_medical_form.pdf).  After that, the form gets submitted to WDW, and they review it.  Then they'll be in contact with you to discuss accommodations.

Just remember that you only fill out and submit the form after you've been accepted and paid your deposit.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ItsAllen

Can you participate in more than 1 role?


----------



## leeg229

ItsAllen said:


> Can you participate in more than 1 role?



This is a bit of a complicated answer. If you get the hopper role then you could be trained to do several roles such as QSFB + Merch + Custodial etc... If you choose to extend your program then you could possibly extend into another role if it's available. If a medical issue arises during your program you _may_ be allowed to switch roles. Otherwise, the role you get is it.


----------



## ItsAllen

leeg229 said:


> This is a bit of a complicated answer. If you get the hopper role then you could be trained to do several roles such as QSFB + Merch + Custodial etc... If you choose to extend your program then you could possibly extend into another role if it's available. If a medical issue arises during your program you _may_ be allowed to switch roles. Otherwise, the role you get is it.



Thanks!


----------



## emcclay

How many CPs have checked in without knowing who their roommates were going to be? I think this is what I will end up doing in a couple weeks.


----------



## Joanna71985

emcclay said:


> How many CPs have checked in without knowing who their roommates were going to be? I think this is what I will end up doing in a couple weeks.



I have (I did for 3 of my CPs). I was lucky, and wound up with nice roomates


----------



## AnnaS

When my dd checked in, she had no idea who her roommates were going to be.


----------



## MainStreetPrincess

1) Would someone be able to rattle off some of the most requested attractions? (i know Jungle Cruise and ToT has been mentioned, but I would just like to know what a few more are) Also is Splash Mountain among the most requested?  
2) I would reallllly rather work in Florida than Cali, would there be any way to ensure I'm in Florida?
3) If you request lifeguarding, can you request a water park? I've heard CPs normally just get resorts
--Thanks!!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

MainStreetPrincess said:


> 1) Would someone be able to rattle off some of the most requested attractions? (i know Jungle Cruise and ToT has been mentioned, but I would just like to know what a few more are) Also is Splash Mountain among the most requested?
> 
> 2) I would reallllly rather work in Florida than Cali, would there be any way to ensure I'm in Florida?
> 
> 3) If you request lifeguarding, can you request a water park? I've heard CPs normally just get resorts
> --Thanks!!


1. Popularity is based upon personal preference. You're definitely on track for the most wanted attractions as it will be the spieling/particularly themed rides. I'd say Jungle Cruise, Kilimanjaro Safaris, and the Great Movie Ride for Spieling attractions. As far as regular attractions, it's going to be based upon what people favour in the end. Again, you're not ensured to get a location just because you request it, as they place based upon needs.

2. Don't apply for California. You have the option to apply for the Walt Disney World College Program and the Disneyland Resort College Program. Just forgo the latter, and it will save you any possble stress.

3. You're definitely allowed to request any location that you'd like, you're just not guaranteed that specific location. Placement is really based upon availability and needs at the time of your arrival. There's also the possibility of transferring areas in your role, but I haven't had it completely confirmed.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Mainly a few questions pertaining to housing:

1. What is provided in the CP apartments? Are flatware and all pans? Televisions? (Roommate says that there's televisions available in the living/common area now)

2. What is required to get internet in the apartments?

3. Would you recommend bringing anything additional? Vacuums?

4. How exactly does rent work? Is it the more roommates the cheaper the rent? How do you figure a cost? How many roommates is recommended? 

5. What resources/information is available on housing?

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Joanna71985

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Mainly a few questions pertaining to housing:
> 
> 1. What is provided in the CP apartments? Are flatware and all pans? Televisions? (Roommate says that there's televisions available in the living/common area now)
> 
> 2. What is required to get internet in the apartments?
> 
> 3. Would you recommend bringing anything additional? Vacuums?
> 
> 4. How exactly does rent work? Is it the more roommates the cheaper the rent? How do you figure a cost? How many roommates is recommended?
> 
> 5. What resources/information is available on housing?
> 
> Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



1. Quite a lot is provided (including plates, silverware, and pots/pans). And as far as I'm aware, TVs are not provided

2. You will need a router

3. I wouldn't bring a vacuum, as you can borrow one from the clubhouse at Housing

4. The bigger the apartment (and more roomates), the cheaper rent will be. Vista is the cheapest complex, then Chatham, with Patterson being the most expensive.

5. I'm sure things will be online. Then when you arrive, info will be in the guidebook you receive at checkin


----------



## Hollsey

MainStreetPrincess said:
			
		

> 1) Would someone be able to rattle off some of the most requested attractions? (i know Jungle Cruise and ToT has been mentioned, but I would just like to know what a few more are) Also is Splash Mountain among the most requested?
> 2) I would reallllly rather work in Florida than Cali, would there be any way to ensure I'm in Florida?
> 3) If you request lifeguarding, can you request a water park? I've heard CPs normally just get resorts
> --Thanks!!



The others have been answered as well as I can answer, but for number 3 I just want to note that one of my roommates was a lifeguard at Blizzard Beach, so it's definitely not uncommon for CPs to get it. Another roommate was QSFB at Typhoon Lagoon, if that helps confirm it any. They were FA CPs, but just so you know, it isn't entirely unheard of


----------



## Violetfyre

I have a question for the future, not this year sadly. I was at college a couple years back before I took off to go work overseas and also in various places (I was in film then). I'm going back this next year, but would I have to wait for a semester before I could apply for CP?

Also, I am wondering how things work with religious issues, and how accommodating Disney is for such?


----------



## leeg229

Violetfyre said:


> I have a question for the future, not this year sadly. I was at college a couple years back before I took off to go work overseas and also in various places (I was in film then). I'm going back this next year, but would I have to wait for a semester before I could apply for CP?
> 
> Also, I am wondering how things work with religious issues, and how accommodating Disney is for such?



My understanding of the rule is that you must be _currently_ enrolled at the school in order to participate in the program. So, you can apply during your first semester back for participation in the next semester.


----------



## Violetfyre

Okay, thanks. I'm hopeful of doing so, since I am going back to work on a business degree, even if I would rather study hospitality (though there are no schools nearby that do hospitality programs). I think I'd take just about anything though in order to get to work at Disney.

The only other concern I have is whether I'd be able to keep up with my own private things like religion, without causing too much of a problem.


----------



## Wishes Count

Violetfyre said:


> Okay, thanks. I'm hopeful of doing so, since I am going back to work on a business degree, even if I would rather study hospitality (though there are no schools nearby that do hospitality programs). I think I'd take just about anything though in order to get to work at Disney.
> 
> The only other concern I have is whether I'd be able to keep up with my own private things like religion, without causing too much of a problem.



I'm not sure what type of religious accommodation you would need. But there is a religious accommodation form where you can request accommodation. Whether it be a certain day off to attend services, or if you cannot handle meat or example.  I do not have any experience making such requests but I would assume they would do their best to accommodate you.


----------



## ginamarie716

How common is it to find people ages 25+ doing the college program?


----------



## leeg229

ginamarie716 said:


> How common is it to find people ages 25+ doing the college program?



*Raises hand* I'll be 25. By far those 25+ are in the minority, but they are out there.


----------



## sarewil

leeg229 said:


> *Raises hand* I'll be 25. By far those 25+ are in the minority, but they are out there.



I will be 26 when I start the program and will turn 27 in September.


----------



## carrythebones

So, I've got a question.
 I've recently been accepted into the college program for the fall. However, on my dashboard it currently says "Post-Offer Stage" and I got an email about something that says request for additional information. So I used the link provided and it just asked for my birthday again and that was it. And now when I try to return that page it says "This form has been completed for this candidate." However, nothing has changed on my dashboard. Is it supposed to, or did I do something wrong?


----------



## Wishes Count

carrythebones said:


> So, I've got a question.
> I've recently been accepted into the college program for the fall. However, on my dashboard it currently says "Post-Offer Stage" and I got an email about something that says request for additional information. So I used the link provided and it just asked for my birthday again and that was it. And now when I try to return that page it says "This form has been completed for this candidate." However, nothing has changed on my dashboard. Is it supposed to, or did I do something wrong?



Nope that's all it asks for! About 3 weeks from your arrival date they will send you a link asking for more info again!


----------



## carrythebones

Thanks for the help! I was getting worried that maybe something went wrong haha.


----------



## kingdomkeeperA

I applied for the Fall Advantage program, and I'm still "pending". I was wondering do they normally make you wait 50 days then reject you? I'm so stressed about this waiting game


----------



## Wishes Count

kingdomkeeperA said:


> I applied for the Fall Advantage program, and I'm still "pending". I was wondering do they normally make you wait 50 days then reject you? I'm so stressed about this waiting game




Unfortunately, yes. That does happen, and it is very likely that the majority of the people still pending will not get an offer.

If you do not get an offer this time and you are still eligible to apply next time you should do so. In the mean time try to get some more work experience if you have very little and research more about the program and types of interview questions they ask.


----------



## kingdomkeeperA

Wishes Count said:


> Unfortunately, yes. That does happen, and it is very likely that the majority of the people still pending will not get an offer.
> 
> If you do not get an offer this time and you are still eligible to apply next time you should do so. In the mean time try to get some more work experience if you have very little and research more about the program and types of interview questions they ask.



If I haven't been accepted yet should I assume I won't get in?


----------



## leeg229

kingdomkeeperA said:


> If I haven't been accepted yet should I assume I won't get in?



Not at all! I knew of several people on my program who were accepted on the final day. Just gotta stay positive!


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Does anyone have a map image that has all of the complexes on it, and where they are located in comparison to the parks and resorts? I think I saw one on here recently, but I don't remember which thread.


----------



## leeg229

ArielinWonderland said:


> Does anyone have a map image that has all of the complexes on it, and where they are located in comparison to the parks and resorts? I think I saw one on here recently, but I don't remember which thread.








I made this a while ago


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Joanna71985 said:


> 1. Quite a lot is provided (including plates, silverware, and pots/pans). And as far as I'm aware, TVs are not provided
> 
> 2. You will need a router
> 
> 3. I wouldn't bring a vacuum, as you can borrow one from the clubhouse at Housing
> 
> 4. The bigger the apartment (and more roomates), the cheaper rent will be. Vista is the cheapest complex, then Chatham, with Patterson being the most expensive.
> 
> 5. I'm sure things will be online. Then when you arrive, info will be in the guidebook you receive at checkin



Thanks for the reply! I was just curious as a few roommates "heard" a few things about televisions and what have you. It's been recommended by quite a few people that we bring a vacuum since the ones typically rented out are harder to deal with.

Also as far as rooms go, I assume it's the more roommates you have, the cheaper then rent based upon which complex you're in.

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Joanna71985

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Thanks for the reply! I was just curious as a few roommates "heard" a few things about televisions and what have you. It's been recommended by quite a few people that we bring a vacuum since the ones typically rented out are harder to deal with.
> 
> Also as far as rooms go, I assume it's the more roommates you have, the cheaper then rent based upon which complex you're in.
> 
> Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



Correct. The more roomates, the cheaper the rent.

Also, rent is also different depending on the complex. Vista is cheapest, then Chatham, then Patterson, then Commons being the most expensive


----------



## leeg229

Joanna71985 said:


> Correct. The more roomates, the cheaper the rent.
> 
> Also, rent is also different depending on the complex. Vista is cheapest, then Chatham, then Patterson, then Commons being the most expensive



Actually this time around Patterson and Chatham are the exact same cost, Vista is still the least expensive overall, and the cost for a commons 2br is the same as Patterson and Chatham but more expensive for the rest of the options. I don't know why they had to go messing around with these things. lol


----------



## MaximillianGoof

So I've read many times (in this thread, even!) that declining an offer won't affect your chances of acceptance for a future program. I'm curious though, will the fact that you declined get brought up in your interview if you decide to apply again? I'm just wondering because I'm thinking of doing the program at either park after I graduate, but that won't be for at least another year or so. I applied for Spring 2013 for DLR but got NLIC, so I thought applying again between now and my last semester might be helpful for the interview practice.


----------



## khancock

MaximillianGoof said:


> So I've read many times (in this thread, even!) that declining an offer won't affect your chances of acceptance for a future program.



http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/faq/students-recent-grads/disney-college-program/

2nd to last Q&A in the very first section.




MaximillianGoof said:


> I'm curious though, will the fact that you declined get brought up in your interview if you decide to apply again?



It would be up to the person doing the interview.  If you read up on the interviews, the specifics are a little different about what was discussed.  There will be some people say "My interviewer didn't mention my previous applications" and there are some who say "My interviewer did mention that they saw that I had declined".

In either case, it wouldn't matter because they have stated officially on their site that it isn't something that they take into consideration.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Since I haven't really seen it asked before --

What's the best idea when going with a Wireless Router?

I know Router Speed won't matter much as it's set by whatever ISP that the housing complexes have, but I'd just like something well enough to get on the internet. I've heard that housing internet is slow as it is.

Also, I'll be the one paying for it so hopefully something under $100. I'm guessing the connection is in the public living space, and not a room so hopefully something that if it "disappears" I won't be too disappointed.

Thanks!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## ChrisLightyear7

When applying is it harder to get in if you have graduated the semester before? (I'll be graduating in December and wanting to do it for Spring). Also is it harder to get in if you aren't living on the Disney property?


----------



## Joanna71985

I was able to get into the CP the semester after I graduated


----------



## Wishes Count

ChrisLightyear7 said:


> When applying is it harder to get in if you have graduated the semester before? (I'll be graduating in December and wanting to do it for Spring). Also is it harder to get in if you aren't living on the Disney property?



I applied this semester (Graduated in May) you will need to apply when applications come out in Aug/September. Not living in Housing has no effect since they won't know that until after you accept your offer.


----------



## MickeyJapan

Hey! I am considering WDWCP Fall 2014 (long way off, I know...) and I wanted to know if one of the roles available on the CP was the Pirates League? I like the idea of BBB, but Pirates League sounds like a lot more fun to me! 

On the CP website it lists the two roles together, but does not elaborate at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Featherstach3

How much (generally) do CPs make an hour? I guess it depends on what role you get, I've heard characters make more, but I'd love to have an estimate on what the pay is! 

Thanks!


----------



## Wishes Count

Featherstach3 said:


> How much (generally) do CPs make an hour? I guess it depends on what role you get, I've heard characters make more, but I'd love to have an estimate on what the pay is!
> 
> Thanks!



I was offered $8.65 for Concierge, I would assume Vacation Planning would be around the same as there is a lot of training involved. Merchandise, Food and Beverage and attractions should be around minimum wage which in FL I think is about $7.35. Maybe others in other roles can comment.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Wishes Count said:


> I was offered $8.65 for Concierge, I would assume Vacation Planning would be around the same as there is a lot of training involved. Merchandise, Food and Beverage and attractions should be around minimum wage which in FL I think is about $7.35. Maybe others in other roles can comment.



I got accepted as attractions, and my offer letter said that the pay would be $7.79. I think minimum wage in Florida was recently increased.


----------



## Berlioz70

MickeyJapan said:


> Hey! I am considering WDWCP Fall 2014 (long way off, I know...) and I wanted to know if one of the roles available on the CP was the Pirates League? I like the idea of BBB, but Pirates League sounds like a lot more fun to me!
> 
> On the CP website it lists the two roles together, but does not elaborate at all.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes - TPL utilizes CPs. You'll hear that BBB is one of the hardest locations to get into because they use such few CPs... TPL uses even less. Focus on makeup experience and performance during your interview for the best shot.


----------



## Featherstach3

I am familiar with the "Disney Look" and I know if I get in the DCP I will have to take out a few piercings and dye my hair back brown (it's VERY red), but my hair is short. That's ok, right? As long as it isn't shaved weird or generally extreme? I'd like to know NOW so if I have to grow it out at all ill have time.


----------



## leeg229

Featherstach3 said:


> I am familiar with the "Disney Look" and I know if I get in the DCP I will have to take out a few piercings and dye my hair back brown (it's VERY red), but my hair is short. That's ok, right? As long as it isn't shaved weird or generally extreme? I'd like to know NOW so if I have to grow it out at all ill have time.



Short hair is perfectly fine. There are a few people with realllly short hair here.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

ArielinWonderland said:


> Does anyone have a map image that has all of the complexes on it, and where they are located in comparison to the parks and resorts? I think I saw one on here recently, but I don't remember which thread.



I know Leeg has already posted one, but here's another.  This one has all the WDW resorts, but I didn't label the parks.  (Epcot, DHS, and DTD are visible, AK and MK are not)


----------



## sbprincess

Hi everyone!    So, my husband is starting his second year of college in the fall.  He's an older student (30) majoring in Computer Programming.  He's very interested in working for Disney Interactive after he graduates.  We've been playing around with the idea of him either doing the CP or a PI.  We do not have kids.

My thinking is that the CP will get his foot in the door for later opportunities with the company.  If he did get accepted for the CP, we would probably just move to FL/CA (since that's our dream anyway!)  I know he wouldn't have to live in the CP housing.  I guess he could just transfer to a school in the area after he completed the program (UCF or one in Cali maybe)??  Is it common for people to do this?

I guess I just wanted to see what you all thought.  We don't know anyone personally who has done the CP or a PI.  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Joanna71985

I know a lot of people who transferred to a local school after doing the CP


----------



## AliSW

So my original arrival date was Aug 12 and I bought a ticket for a concert Sept 13. now my arrival date is Sept 9 and I really want to go to that concert. I know the first day is check in, second is mostly off, third is traditions. now after that I can't remember the order but I would have the training (1 day for custodial) at DU and the location orientation. When I did my first program both of those were in the morning is that the usual?


----------



## MikoLambino

Hello guys! Just a quick question about arrival for the DCP.

Is it possible to have your arrival the same day of check in? I'll be flying down by myself and want to avoid the hassle of staying in a hotel til check in, and paying the very pricey taxi fares


----------



## levenhopper

MikoLambino said:


> Hello guys! Just a quick question about arrival for the DCP.  Is it possible to have your arrival the same day of check in? I'll be flying down by myself and want to avoid the hassle of staying in a hotel til check in, and paying the very pricey taxi fares



Yes, hypothetically it's possible. However, since you need to arrive between 8-10AM, you'd need to be on a red-eye flight into MCO to get to Vista on time. 

I'd suggest joining the DCP Facebook groups, and seeing if you can split a room with someone. I know people have found rooms at the holiday inn across the street from check in for $70ish/night. 

Personally, I wouldn't risk it. If your flight gets delayed/cancelled, you won't have enough wiggle room to make it on time. Sure, Disney will probably work with you so you can still check in, but is that how you want to start the program?


----------



## MikoLambino

levenhopper said:


> Yes, hypothetically it's possible. However, since you need to arrive between 8-10AM, you'd need to be on a red-eye flight into MCO to get to Vista on time.
> 
> I'd suggest joining the DCP Facebook groups, and seeing if you can split a room with someone. I know people have found rooms at the holiday inn across the street from check in for $70ish/night.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't risk it. If your flight gets delayed/cancelled, you won't have enough wiggle room to make it on time. Sure, Disney will probably work with you so you can still check in, but is that how you want to start the program?



Alright cool thanks, I'll check it out!

Also one more thing, if I do book a room at the Holiday Inn do you recommend checking out before heading my way down to Vista Way? Will that mean I'll have to drag along my luggage as well?


----------



## levenhopper

MikoLambino said:


> Alright cool thanks, I'll check it out!
> 
> Also one more thing, if I do book a room at the Holiday Inn do you recommend checking out before heading my way down to Vista Way? Will that mean I'll have to drag along my luggage as well?



That is a good question - one I don't know the answer to.  I'd assume you'll probably need to bring it with you since the hotel checkout time is 11AM, but the hotel might have bag storage for after you check out, since a lot of DCPers will be staying there and they'll have the same issue.

I'm also pretty sure I read somewhere that there will also be a place to leave luggage when you start the check in process if you can't/don't want to leave it at the hotel when you check out, but I can't remember where I saw it.  You could always call the DCP office and see what they recommend!  The number should be on the onboarding website, and also in your job offer letter.


----------



## Sorahana

MikoLambino said:


> Hello guys! Just a quick question about arrival for the DCP.
> 
> Is it possible to have your arrival the same day of check in? I'll be flying down by myself and want to avoid the hassle of staying in a hotel til check in, and paying the very pricey taxi fares



That's what I did for my Summer CP back in 2009. I got a 6am flight out of Philadelphia and went right to check in from the airport.


----------



## Disneymusicprincess

So I am new to the CP program. I am 28yr old and I have been wanting to apply for a few years now, but I am one of these type of people that doesn't want to get out of their comfort zone but this year I am going to apply for the Spring 2014 program.

I have a family friend who graduated from hs this may and I have talked to her about doing the college program together with me. We are both supper excited about doing this. But I have a few questions about how everything works.

Here is a little background on me:

I graduated from my college with my associates in Early Childhood Education back in 2011. About that time I slowly started working on my associates in American Sign Language (This is how I will be applying this year.) I currently work for a local daycare.

I am not sure if these have been asked or not (please point me in the right direction if they have been asked)

1) What do you think my chances of getting Children Activities or one of the Children's Clubs with my degree if I request Recreation or is there another option that either of these would fall under? When is the best time to mention it? Or should I go for a role where I might have a chance to work on my ASL? Maybe Hospitality or Bell Service Dispatch/Greeter

2) I know the new DORMS program from what I have read lets you request your roommates but how would I go about making sure I get in a Dorm with my family friend? (Female, under 21. I am older then 21, and I rarely drink, and if I do it is when I am like out to dinner and I am not driving afterwards.)

3) If I found say two to four other roommates that were cool with rooming with someone under 21 would Disney allow it? (I don't want to end up in an apartment with girls under 21 who think it would be ok to have liquor in a dry apartment because I have heard of over 21's being in a dry apartment where liquor was found and being the one thrown out because of it.)

4) We will be driving down to WDW so that we have a car. How does check-in work if you are driving in? Is there somewhere to park the car inside the gate? Do I have to park on the street before I get my parking pass? Is there somewhere outside the gate to park? (We are not sure at the moment about if we are going to stay near Orlando the night before or get up early and drive in)

5) On the application of CP how far back do they want your jobs to go? (some places want 5 yrs, some 10yrs. I am going on six years of teaching)

Any Help I can get in having these questions is very much welcomed. Thank- you so very much in advance.


----------



## Joanna71985

Disneymusicprincess said:


> 1) What do you think my chances of getting Children Activities or one of the Children's Clubs with my degree if I request Recreation or is there another option that either of these would fall under? When is the best time to mention it? Or should I go for a role where I might have a chance to work on my ASL? Maybe Hospitality or Bell Service Dispatch/Greeter
> 
> 2) I know the new DORMS program from what I have read lets you request your roommates but how would I go about making sure I get in a Dorm with my family friend? (Female, under 21. I am older then 21, and I rarely drink, and if I do it is when I am like out to dinner and I am not driving afterwards.)
> 
> 3) If I found say two to four other roommates that were cool with rooming with someone under 21 would Disney allow it? (I don't want to end up in an apartment with girls under 21 who think it would be ok to have liquor in a dry apartment because I have heard of over 21's being in a dry apartment where liquor was found and being the one thrown out because of it.)
> 
> 4) We will be driving down to WDW so that we have a car. How does check-in work if you are driving in? Is there somewhere to park the car inside the gate? Do I have to park on the street before I get my parking pass? Is there somewhere outside the gate to park? (We are not sure at the moment about if we are going to stay near Orlando the night before or get up early and drive in)
> 
> 5) On the application of CP how far back do they want your jobs to go? (some places want 5 yrs, some 10yrs. I am going on six years of teaching)
> 
> Any Help I can get in having these questions is very much welcomed. Thank- you so very much in advance.



1) Well, there are no guarantees. But because of your major, I would think there is a chance. Definitely bring it up during the interview

2) I don't know how they do it online. But in the past, if one was over and one was under 21, they had to go to check-in together to declare they wanted to room together (as Under-21 automatically go into Wellness, and 21+ do not).

3) They would have to be ok with going into wellness because once again, Under-21 automatically go into Wellness apartments

4) Cars are allowed into Vista for check-in

5) I can't remember, ack! I don't believe it goes back 10 years, if I remember correctly


----------



## khancock

Disneymusicprincess,
Several of their blog articles touch on the things you've asked.  I'll try to point you to them the best I can.


1)  Recreation does work with some of the childrens activities at the pools.  There are also several other areas that fall under recreation.  If you apply for that, you would need to be open to those other areas as we

You could indicate your preference to work with childrens' activities during the telephone interview.

They talk about this here:
https://disneyprogramsblog.com/when-is-the-best-time-to-request-a-specific-work-location/


For your ASL skills, all roles would benefit.
https://disneyprogramsblog.com/language-pin-nametags/


2)  Roommates have to have the exact arrival/departure dates, same gender.  Those who are over 21 can choose to reside with people who are under 21.

If you have a roommate match option available, then you would need to fill out your registration showing that you want to reside with someone under 21 and then input their link

Under the "How We Assign Apartments and Roommates" headline
Under the "How DORMS Works" headline: Participant Profile section and Roommate Preference section

https://disneyprogramsblog.com/dorms/


3)  Yes.  They would all have to fill out their registration just like you.  This is also in https://disneyprogramsblog.com/dorms/

Just keep in mind that you may not have a ton of matching spots available to you and that you won't know how many will be available until you get to access the DORMS system 10 days before check-in.  If you make any preliminary roommate plans, you would want to have alternate plans if you are limited on the number of matches you could request.


4)  The apartments have parking spaces.  You will be directed through the gate and follow the signs to where to park.  Parking passes are issued during check-in.  They aren't really enforced those mornings because it is known that a lot of the traffic coming in will not have them.

5)  I don't recall this specifically, but I don't think they go back as far as 10.  Just have your resume next to you and fill out as much as you can.


----------



## Kelseya89

Hi everyone
I had a question about the costuming role for the college program. Is it hard to get into? Has anyone done it and did you like it? What kind of things do you do? I have been looking on youtube to see if anyone had any vlogs up describing all of this but I can't seem to find any.

Thanks!
Kelsey


----------



## AnnaS

Has anyone's child gone seasonal?  Or anyone here?

What did you do for a place to stay?  If she went down for the summer - are there places that rent apartments for two months?  What about two weeks?  My dd told me she would like to apply for seasonal but you need to work so many hours quarterly.  Trying to figure out if we/she can make this work.


----------



## khancock

Kelseya89 said:


> Hi everyone
> I had a question about the costuming role for the college program. Is it hard to get into? Has anyone done it and did you like it? What kind of things do you do? I have been looking on youtube to see if anyone had any vlogs up describing all of this but I can't seem to find any.



On their official channel-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTdOmS8oJq0


----------



## eadavis

AnnaS said:


> Has anyone's child gone seasonal?  Or anyone here?
> 
> What did you do for a place to stay?  If she went down for the summer - are there places that rent apartments for two months?  What about two weeks?  My dd told me she would like to apply for seasonal but you need to work so many hours quarterly.  Trying to figure out if we/she can make this work.



There are many apartment complexes around town that offer a Disney discount, and month to month leases.  Month to month comes at a major premium though.  If you are coming down for a week or two, I'd reccommend looking at some of the extended stay hotels along 192, they may not be the best quality, but it's less than $200 a week for everything, beats $800-$900 per month for a rent, not to mention also dealing with all of the utility set-ups/disconnects.


----------



## AnnaS

eadavis said:


> There are many apartment complexes around town that offer a Disney discount, and month to month leases.  Month to month comes at a major premium though.  If you are coming down for a week or two, I'd reccommend looking at some of the extended stay hotels along 192, they may not be the best quality, but it's less than $200 a week for everything, beats $800-$900 per month for a rent, not to mention also dealing with all of the utility set-ups/disconnects.



Will go browse/explore some of these hotels - I guess I will google extended stay hotels.
Thank you.


----------



## surferdude

So I tried a search but I wasn't able to find a definite answer (at least not right away)... but when can a CP get into the parks for free? Is it right after Traditions or is there some kind of waiting period? I ask because my parents will be down there for 2 days after I check in and was hoping we could all go together (they are buying their own tickets).


----------



## heartmuffin

surferdude said:


> So I tried a search but I wasn't able to find a definite answer (at least not right away)... but when can a CP get into the parks for free? Is it right after Traditions or is there some kind of waiting period? I ask because my parents will be down there for 2 days after I check in and was hoping we could all go together (they are buying their own tickets).



You get your ID at Traditions and can get into the parks with it as soon as you get out of class that day.


----------



## surferdude

heartmuffin said:


> You get your ID at Traditions and can get into the parks with it as soon as you get out of class that day.



Thanks! Hopefully I get traditions the day after checkin so we can go (although I might buy myself a ticket if I dont get it before they leave)


----------



## Wishes Count

surferdude said:


> Thanks! Hopefully I get traditions the day after checkin so we can go (although I might buy myself a ticket if I dont get it before they leave)



You won't. If your check in is a Monday your traditions will be on Thursday or Friday. There is a very small chance of Wednesday. This is because they are waiting for your fingerprints to come back.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## psherman42

AliSW said:


> So my original arrival date was Aug 12 and I bought a ticket for a concert Sept 13. now my arrival date is Sept 9 and I really want to go to that concert. I know the first day is check in, second is mostly off, third is traditions. now after that I can't remember the order but I would have the training (1 day for custodial) at DU and the location orientation. When I did my first program both of those were in the morning is that the usual?



For Spring advantage this year, I had check in on Tuesday, a housing meeting on Wednesday, Thursday was a free day, and Traditions was Friday. Then on Saturday I had my Downtown Disney property orientation which ended mid afternoon. If that's still how it is for fall/fall advantage, you should still be able to go to the concert.


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Question about Chatham Square... I assume there is a cable hookup in the living area, but is there also cable in the bedrooms? 

Thanks!


----------



## angelmichelle

Has anyone done DCP after they graduated college?

Thoughts?


----------



## Cherrieboom

I am supposed to arrive on August 5th but some family medical problems recently came up and I am unable to go anymore. Should I let them know that I'm not coming anymore and if so, how? Also, I forgot my information for my dashboard and everytime I try to have it sent to my email it won't do it. It gives you the option to put in your email or your unique sting. Does anyone more what that is?


----------



## RoRo90

So the last email/dashboard update I got was about the disney look and it was around july 2nd.. I start on the 19th and Im just wondering if anyone is on the same boat as me and hasnt gotten any new updates.. I mean im guessing I should be getting something this week im guessing but yea just wanted to see if anyone is on the same boat as me.. With that being said I cant wait to be there already! any posts regarding this is helpful.


----------



## goofy4tink

angelmichelle said:


> Has anyone done DCP after they graduated college?
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm hoping some one with experience answers this. My dd is hoping to do this. She will graduate in 2016, and will apply to the CP in Jan/Feb, hoping to get approved for the fall program. I'm a bit nervous since it's pretty much a one time shot for her since she will be graduating. Wish that wasn't the case, but it is what it is. She is incredibly busy the hear before with study abroad, so no CP for her  that year.
Her goal in life? She is a theatre major...she wants to get accepted into the CP, and then hopefully stay with Disney for awhile. She doesn't much care what she does...she realizes that any character or stage work would probably not be possible. So even if she worked in a shop she would be happy. Then after a while, she would look at her options in life. But working for Disney has been her goal for years and years!!!


----------



## Wishes Count

ArielinWonderland said:


> Question about Chatham Square... I assume there is a cable hookup in the living area, but is there also cable in the bedrooms?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Wishes Count

Cherrieboom said:


> I am supposed to arrive on August 5th but some family medical problems recently came up and I am unable to go anymore. Should I let them know that I'm not coming anymore and if so, how? Also, I forgot my information for my dashboard and everytime I try to have it sent to my email it won't do it. It gives you the option to put in your email or your unique sting. Does anyone more what that is?



You should call them. I can't think of the number right now but you should have it on an email somewhere. Or just ask on one of the Facebook groups. They won't refund your fee but will be understanding and ask you to apply again.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Joanna71985

angelmichelle said:


> Has anyone done DCP after they graduated college?
> 
> Thoughts?



I did! I did my last 2 CPs (CP + extension) after I was done with school. As long as you are currently enrolled in college, you can do the CP after you graduate


----------



## AliSW

for your work location training, does everyone have the first day as a park/whatever orientation? and is that usually in the morning? like I had discovery day for Epcot and I feel like it had to be in the morning but I don't know haha.


----------



## Joanna71985

AliSW said:


> for your work location training, does everyone have the first day as a park/whatever orientation? and is that usually in the morning? like I had discovery day for Epcot and I feel like it had to be in the morning but I don't know haha.



Not always. On one of my CPs, I had the park orientation after my role training had started


----------



## rgpcmom

Hi, does anyone know what happens if you were supposed to be placed as a lifeguard but do not pass the test?  Will you be offered another position or will you be told to go home?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wishes Count

rgpcmom said:


> Hi, does anyone know what happens if you were supposed to be placed as a lifeguard but do not pass the test?  Will you be offered another position or will you be told to go home?
> Thanks in advance.



They will offer you another position. However that will be your only choice and if you don't want that job you have to go home.


----------



## reblog

Hey guys! I'm planning on doing either Spring or Fall 2014 at DLR 

So, I was wondering if you're able to extend from Spring to Fall like you can at WDW. My friend who did DLR CP back in 2011 said that you can't extend at DLR, but I was wondering if that's changed since then?

Also, someone else on the boards told me that now you'll only get an offer for WDW OR DLR, not for both if you apply for both. So, if I really prefer DLR over WDW, should I only apply to DLR? 

Thanks so much guys


----------



## ArielinWonderland

reblog said:


> Hey guys! I'm planning on doing either Spring or Fall 2014 at DLR
> 
> So, I was wondering if you're able to extend from Spring to Fall like you can at WDW. My friend who did DLR CP back in 2011 said that you can't extend at DLR, but I was wondering if that's changed since then?
> 
> Also, someone else on the boards told me that now you'll only get an offer for WDW OR DLR, not for both if you apply for both. So, if I really prefer DLR over WDW, should I only apply to DLR?
> 
> Thanks so much guys



The answer to your first question is no, you cannot extend your program at DLR. However, you can apply to stay on after the program as a CT or CR. If you do that, you will have to find your own housing and will be a regular cast member. 

You can apply to both programs at the same time, and you can indicate a preference in your interview, but you will only get one offer. For my first program, I applied for both and requested WDW in my interview, but was offered DLR. For my second program (2 weeks from now!) I applied for both again but requested WDW, and that's where I'm going.


----------



## rgpcmom

Wishes Count said:


> They will offer you another position. However that will be your only choice and if you don't want that job you have to go home.


Thank you!


----------



## MizDisney513

I haven't gone through all 10 pages of this thread, so I'm sorry if this has been asked. 

Do you know how important past job experience is when applying? I've only had a office type job, so nothing that would really prepare me much for a CP. I'm kinda worried about that influencing my chances of getting accepted in the future.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

MizDisney513 said:


> I haven't gone through all 10 pages of this thread, so I'm sorry if this has been asked.
> 
> Do you know how important past job experience is when applying? I've only had a office type job, so nothing that would really prepare me much for a CP. I'm kinda worried about that influencing my chances of getting accepted in the future.



From what I can tell, past job experience is not very important. I've seen many people say that they got in with no work experience at all. I've only had 2 short-term summer jobs and I got in just fine. I'm sure you can find something from that job that will help prepare you a little bit for the CP (work ethic, dealing with coworkers, etc.), so make sure to emphasize that in your interview. If you really can't come up with anything, don't worry too much about it.


----------



## TrueDisney

I originally had a thread up, but then I found this one.

So, let me introduce myself first. My name is Joe, and I will be a college freshman at the end of this month. I am both a Cast member at the Disney Store  as well as a volunteer firefighter here in NJ. I am interested in applying for the DCP this September for Spring 2014. I've been reading up on all the phone interview tips and such, just with so many different threads to go through, I thought I may get more current answers by asking now.
So, here are my questions;
1) Is it much harder to get accepted as a freshman, or is it all based on experience in customer service and work background for your first year?
2) Does being a Disney Store CM help whatsoever in the application process.
3) Do phone interview questions change every year? I know each interview is different question-wise, but are there ever any questions that would really throw you off that those of you that've done the program were completely befuddled by?

Thanks guys!

~TD


----------



## AliSW

I think getting accepted is 90% the interview. your experience might only change what role you get but that's not even always true. I got accepted the first time with only having had a paper route haha.
I don't think the interview questions change much either. It depends on your role choices but the first questions are always something about why you want to work for Disney etc.. my second CP interview was only hard because for some reason they were asking about my experience outside of the program I did before, which was pretty slim... I don't know why they did that but yeah there usually aren't many tricky questions.


----------



## reblog

ArielinWonderland said:


> The answer to your first question is no, you cannot extend your program at DLR. However, you can apply to stay on after the program as a CT or CR. If you do that, you will have to find your own housing and will be a regular cast member.
> 
> You can apply to both programs at the same time, and you can indicate a preference in your interview, but you will only get one offer. For my first program, I applied for both and requested WDW in my interview, but was offered DLR. For my second program (2 weeks from now!) I applied for both again but requested WDW, and that's where I'm going.



Aw, that's too bad. I want to do it ASAP, but I also think doing Fall sounds more fun because of all the events, and my friend says doing Fall would be more convenient for her.

So, if I apply for Spring and get in, then decide I would rather wait until Fall, will not accepting the offer penalize me? I'm still trying to weigh the pros and cons of each semester, but I don't want to lose out on my chance if I decide Spring is better for me.

And, since I really don't think I could do WDW and be so far away, I think I'll only apply for DLR.

Also, what do CT and CR stand for? I'm new to the boards and still don't know all the terminology. Thanks so much for all of your help


----------



## AliSW

does anyone know how much you'd get a week if your role was 7.79 and let's say worked 40 hours? I mean after taxes? 
also when I was custodial last time I made 7 cents over minimum wage and now it's just minimum that makes me sad haha.


----------



## leeg229

AliSW said:


> does anyone know how much you'd get a week if your role was 7.79 and let's say worked 40 hours? I mean after taxes?
> also when I was custodial last time I made 7 cents over minimum wage and now it's just minimum that makes me sad haha.



I'm looking at my pay stubs now and the closest I've gotten to 40 without going over is 37.38hrs. After taxes and Chatham Square rent of $101 I put in the bank $145.36.


----------



## AliSW

wow so taxes aren't as much as I thought thanks!


----------



## lkbuster

I'm fourteen, should i begin planning


----------



## Joanna71985

lkbuster said:


> I'm fourteen, should i begin planning



If you want. But there's plenty of time


----------



## TrueDisney

When DCP contacts your college, does anyone know who they contact?  And is it just mainly to make sure you're a current student??


----------



## khancock

they upload a list on disneyeducationconnection.com

they ask someone from the school to make sure that you meet all of disney's requirements and any that the school may have.


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Does anyone know anything about CPs auditioning to be a part of the Candlelight Processional during the holidays? When are auditions, and are we eligible?


----------



## heartmuffin

I know that CPs are definitely eligible to do Candlelight Processional, because I had a friend on my program who sang in it. I don't remember when they started posting signs for auditions, though.


----------



## Heypaigehey

Where is the Access control office/building exactly? I need to pick up my new Id fast and don't remember where it is!
HELP ASAP!


----------



## Pancakes

Its the very first door (I think on the left side?) before you enter Disney University. It'll say Access Control right on the door.


----------



## Heypaigehey

Pancakes said:


> Its the very first door (I think on the left side?) before you enter Disney University. It'll say Access Control right on the door.



Thanks so much! 
One last question for anyone,

What are the hours for costuming at Magic Kingdom?!


----------



## leeg229

Heypaigehey said:


> Thanks so much!
> One last question for anyone,
> 
> What are the hours for costuming at Magic Kingdom?!



I don't know when they open (let's be honest here, I'm never there early enough to worry about when they open) Most days they close at 6pm though. We just had an EHH cast member show up the other day to the Emporium in street clothes at 7pm because she didn't realize costuming closes at 6. The leaders were not happy and she was sent home with a point.


----------



## Joanna71985

ArielinWonderland said:


> Does anyone know anything about CPs auditioning to be a part of the Candlelight Processional during the holidays? When are auditions, and are we eligible?



CPs can be a part of Candlelight (I did on 2 CPs). If they keep the registration process from this year, the auditions were select dates over the end of July/beginning of Aug. You then found out about 1.5 weeks after if you got in or not



Heypaigehey said:


> Thanks so much!
> One last question for anyone,
> 
> What are the hours for costuming at Magic Kingdom?!



6am-6pm (6-8 on EMH)



leeg229 said:


> I don't know when they open (let's be honest here, I'm never there early enough to worry about when they open) Most days they close at 6pm though. We just had an EHH cast member show up the other day to the Emporium in street clothes at 7pm because she didn't realize costuming closes at 6. The leaders were not happy and she was sent home with a point.



Ouch! That stinks


----------



## jobro912

The Candlelight info stinks.  My son arrived on August 12, and was really hoping to do that.


----------



## Joanna71985

jobro912 said:


> The Candlelight info stinks.  My son arrived on August 12, and was really hoping to do that.



Unfortunately it's always been that way. They have to cut off by early Aug so they can get ready to sign up for rehearsals


----------



## Featherstach3

If I apply and am a full-time student, and were to get accepted, can I drop to being part-time? Or do I have to keep the same hours as when I applied? I'm thinking about dropping a class or two to give myself ore time to work, but didn't know if it would hurt my chances at all.


----------



## leeg229

Featherstach3 said:


> If I apply and am a full-time student, and were to get accepted, can I drop to being part-time? Or do I have to keep the same hours as when I applied? I'm thinking about dropping a class or two to give myself ore time to work, but didn't know if it would hurt my chances at all.



If you are talking about during the program then you don't need to take any classes at all. If you're talking about the semester leading up to the program then one class is all that is required. So you could drop to part time and it'll have no effect.


----------



## DisneyAsh21

So if I apply for both WDW and DLR and say I prefer DLR in my interview, they can still offer me WDW? I've read there are less CP's at DLR (which makes sense) but I don't want to not be able to do the program because I said I preferred DLR. 
Also, does anyone know the likelihood of being hired after your CP at Disneyland? It sounds like from everything I've read anyone who is in good standing can go seasonal at WDW but I don't know the process for DLR. And last question, can you transfer from your CP at WDW to a full-time cm at DLR?
Thank you for your help


----------



## LadyLuck999

I heard that there are a lot of parties at WDW apartments, is it the same way at the Disneyland apartments?


----------



## khancock

LadyLuck999 said:


> I heard that there are a lot of parties at WDW apartments, is it the same way at the Disneyland apartments?



You realize when you have a high concentration of 18-22 year olds residing in one place there is a good chance or parties to occur, right?

doesn't matter if they are Disney apartments (WDW or DLR), apartments on a campus, or wherever.

Like anywhere, if that is your scene, you can be a part of it.  If it isn't, you can avoid it.


----------



## erinlovesmickey

goofy4tink said:


> I'm hoping some one with experience answers this. My dd is hoping to do this. She will graduate in 2016, and will apply to the CP in Jan/Feb, hoping to get approved for the fall program. I'm a bit nervous since it's pretty much a one time shot for her since she will be graduating. Wish that wasn't the case, but it is what it is. She is incredibly busy the hear before with study abroad, so no CP for her  that year.
> Her goal in life? She is a theatre major...she wants to get accepted into the CP, and then hopefully stay with Disney for awhile. She doesn't much care what she does...she realizes that any character or stage work would probably not be possible. So even if she worked in a shop she would be happy. Then after a while, she would look at her options in life. But working for Disney has been her goal for years and years!!!



This is the same deal for me.  I'm going to apply in Winter 2015 because I want to do Fall/Fall Advantage 2015 after I'm done with graduate school.  It's scary to think it's my one and only shot to get into the program (unless I'm wrong.)


----------



## hopelesslynerdy

I am a college sophomore looking into the DCP for possibly after I graduate. I know this is a specific question, but does anyone know if doing the DCP delays the loan repayment schedule for government and private loans? I'm afraid if I try to do the DCP in the fall of 2016 that I will also be trying to pay back my loans from my undergrad. Looking at what people have been saying about how much you get payed, it doesn't seem possible. Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Scheriff

I just got accepted to DLR as QSFB cashier, I've heard a lot of horror stories but I'm still excited, however I've heard that DLR doesn't have a lot of hours for QSFB, is the true? And if so am I allowed to pick up more shifts in different areas?


----------



## PeanutButter18

Is it true that you have to be taking classes at your college _while_ you're participating in the College Program? I REALLY want to apply but if that's true, I really don't think I would be able to balance college classes, working at Disney, my on-campus job, and the College Program classes all at once. Or do you just have to be taking classes at the time that you _apply_? And then I guess you would take a leave of absence from the school while you participated in the program?


----------



## Wishes Count

PeanutButter18 said:


> Is it true that you have to be taking classes at your college while you're participating in the College Program? I REALLY want to apply but if that's true, I really don't think I would be able to balance college classes, working at Disney, my on-campus job, and the College Program classes all at once. Or do you just have to be taking classes at the time that you apply? And then I guess you would take a leave of absence from the school while you participated in the program?



You just have to be taking classes when you apply! It is difficult to even try to take online classes during the program. I wouldn't suggest more than one if you absolutely have to. And it depends on your school. I took a leave of absence but other schools may offer credit so you might be able to stay enrolled!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Wishes Count

hopelesslynerdy said:


> I am a college sophomore looking into the DCP for possibly after I graduate. I know this is a specific question, but does anyone know if doing the DCP delays the loan repayment schedule for government and private loans? I'm afraid if I try to do the DCP in the fall of 2016 that I will also be trying to pay back my loans from my undergrad. Looking at what people have been saying about how much you get payed, it doesn't seem possible. Does anyone have experience with this?



Depends on your loan terms. Mine started repayment 6 months after graduation. You can apply for deferment or forbearance  if your lender allows. 

You will need to research your options and find out directly from your lender.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PeanutButter18

Wishes Count said:


> You just have to be taking classes when you apply! It is difficult to even try to take online classes during the program. I wouldn't suggest more than one if you absolutely have to. And it depends on your school. I took a leave of absence but other schools may offer credit so you might be able to stay enrolled!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Awesome, you just made my day! And that applies for DisneyLAND, too, not just Disney World, right?

And is my understanding correct that at the Anaheim Disneyland, they provide housing but NOT transportation for the College Program? Because I don't currently have a driver's license, so I'd have to work on that before applying if that's true.


----------



## ehw

Hey! I just got accepted today as a housekeeper. I'm currently a freshman in college and right now I'm declared as a nursing major but really don't know what I want to do. I have a meeting set up with my advisor to see if the credits will transfer here. Would it be worth taking a semester off of college to do this?


----------



## PeanutButter18

Eh, it turns out if I take a leave of absence my school will take away my $22k merit scholarship...  So no dice. What about doing the CP during the fall after graduation? I know they'll let you apply for the first six months after graduation. I guess my question is: does it look bad/weird to do the DCP after graduation vs during school?


----------



## Joanna71985

PeanutButter18 said:


> Eh, it turns out if I take a leave of absence my school will take away my $22k merit scholarship...  So no dice. What about doing the CP during the fall after graduation? I know they'll let you apply for the first six months after graduation. I guess my question is: does it look bad/weird to do the DCP after graduation vs during school?



I did my last CP right after graduating.


----------



## Viper21

Hello everyone! I did the program back in 2010 and graduated from college this past may/june. I was looking to do the program once again before I start my masters in august. I tried applying online but was worried that I might not get accepted if I clicked that I was currently enrolled in a college. Anyone know if I can apply now or if my chances of doing the program again are done?


----------



## Cais

Viper21 said:


> Hello everyone! I did the program back in 2010 and graduated from college this past may/june. I was looking to do the program once again before I start my masters in august. I tried applying online but was worried that I might not get accepted if I clicked that I was currently enrolled in a college. Anyone know if I can apply now or if my chances of doing the program again are done?


You must be enrolled in college at time of application.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## caseyyy

If someone comes to visit you and they stay in a hotel can you go stay with them?


----------



## BadDad

caseyyy said:


> If someone comes to visit you and they stay in a hotel can you go stay with them?



Yes, You can get them a 50% discount rather than 40%, but when my S (CP) stayed with us they charged us $15 extra person charge.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Viper21 said:


> Hello everyone! I did the program back in 2010 and graduated from college this past may/june. I was looking to do the program once again before I start my masters in august. I tried applying online but was worried that I might not get accepted if I clicked that I was currently enrolled in a college. Anyone know if I can apply now or if my chances of doing the program again are done?



In regards to any of the college graduates, it is acceptable past the 6 months period after your graduation period, which means the Fall After you graduate, or the following Spring. Just make it clear as to why you see the program beneficial to your growth and engagement past college.

Means for a cause.

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Joanna71985

RogerRadcliffe said:


> In regards to any of the college graduates, it is acceptable past the 6 months period after your graduation period, which means the Fall After you graduate, or the following Spring. Just make it clear as to why you see the program beneficial to your growth and engagement past college.
> 
> Means for a cause.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



As far as I'm aware, you still have to be enrolled in school when you apply (so it would only be the semester after graduating- if you graduate in Dec, do Spring, or if you graduate in May, do FA/Fall)


----------



## roxy430

I'm a senior in High School do you have a list of Colleges that offer credit for the DCP?


----------



## roxy430

I'm a senior in High School do you have a list of Colleges that offer credit for the DCP?


----------



## chubbinator2552

I'm interested in applying to some of the summer PIs at Disneyland and had a question for you guys:

I am about to upload my resume and cover letter for one of the positions but since I'm a college student, my grades, and thus my resume, will constantly be changing over the course of the year. Will I be able to re-submit the resume every time or is this the only chance I get?

Thanks and good luck to all of you.


----------



## MsFrazzledFro

roxy430 said:


> I'm a senior in High School do you have a list of Colleges that offer credit for the DCP?



Colleges change their course lineup all the time and therefore their willingness to accept the DCP/DCP classes for credit - I'd ask the universities you're considering applying to directly!


----------



## JQuest

Hey guys I was wondering, would I be able register a car while I'm on the program after Check in? I may have to arrive without one and have it sent down after a month or so.


----------



## TrueDisney

I'm getting very worried now that it's getting closer.  Does anyone know of anyone who has had their acceptance revoked based on GPA, etc?  I'm just worried that something will get lost in translation at my school since I will be taking the semester off and whatnot...


----------



## Mklug353D

TrueDisney said:


> I'm getting very worried now that it's getting closer.  Does anyone know of anyone who has had their acceptance revoked based on GPA, etc?  I'm just worried that something will get lost in translation at my school since I will be taking the semester off and whatnot...



Hi there. I got my new hire papers just before thanksgiving break. Anyway I donot think disney revokes any acceptances after getting the letter. I have a 1.8 GPA I have never heard of anyone getting revoked because of low GPA. 
Good Luck


----------



## TrueDisney

Mklug353D said:


> Hi there. I got my new hire papers just before thanksgiving break. Anyway I donot think disney revokes any acceptances after getting the letter. I have a 1.8 GPA I have never heard of anyone getting revoked because of low GPA.
> Good Luck



thank you! I appreciate the response.  I have my advisor and career services on the same page now too


----------



## chelikay

I'm worried about being away from home for so long. The longest I've been away from my family, boyfriend, friends, etc. has been about a month. And never during the holidays (if I get accepted into the fall program). Did anyone have any problems with homesickness and how did you deal with it?


----------



## BadDad

chelikay said:


> I'm worried about being away from home for so long. The longest I've been away from my family, boyfriend, friends, etc. has been about a month. And never during the holidays (if I get accepted into the fall program). Did anyone have any problems with homesickness and how did you deal with it?


My S did Spr Adv 2011, never was away from home for less than a night.  He did fine, so will you.  Bored? Go to the parks... he had a blast, my D is doing Spr Adv 2014.


----------



## AnnaS

chelikay said:


> I'm worried about being away from home for so long. The longest I've been away from my family, boyfriend, friends, etc. has been about a month. And never during the holidays (if I get accepted into the fall program). Did anyone have any problems with homesickness and how did you deal with it?



You will be fine.  My dd checked in January 2013 and finished 8/3/2013 (originally May but she extended).  She had only been away for cheerleading camp for a few nights.  I am sure you will have a moment here and there but like the pp said, go to the parks.  You will be busy when you are off.  You will have to decide if you want to sleep, do laundry, go food shopping or spend time at the parks with the many new friends you will meet.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Joanna71985

chelikay said:


> I'm worried about being away from home for so long. The longest I've been away from my family, boyfriend, friends, etc. has been about a month. And never during the holidays (if I get accepted into the fall program). Did anyone have any problems with homesickness and how did you deal with it?



I was homesick my first CP. It helped calling home. And going to the parks with friends also helped. If it's any comfort, I wound up having a blast (and doing 5 more programs after that)


----------



## dvczerfs

chelikay said:


> I'm worried about being away from home for so long. The longest I've been away from my family, boyfriend, friends, etc. has been about a month. And never during the holidays (if I get accepted into the fall program). Did anyone have any problems with homesickness and how did you deal with it?



you will be fine. my dd never was away for more then a week. my dw didn't go to drop her off because she was afraid she wouldn't stay.  after she got there, met a bunch of other kids all in the same boat, she was fine! she went down in may 2013 and is coming home in January. she had a great time!!! its a great experience, home and friends will be there after your program!! she graduated yesterday, she is the one next to Minnie.(you can tell she is not having fun) she works till jan 3rd and flys home the 4th.


----------



## Mansion Butler

chelikay said:


> I'm worried about being away from home for so long. The longest I've been away from my family, boyfriend, friends, etc. has been about a month. And never during the holidays (if I get accepted into the fall program). Did anyone have any problems with homesickness and how did you deal with it?


By going to the parks every day. That and the friends you make will help get you over it real quick.

I do get less homesick than most, though. I see it in a minority of CPs.


----------



## DisneyDarling1

I am planning on doing the college program Spring 2014. I have dreams of being in entertainment, any tips for preparing for the auditions? I have a performance heavy background and know that I will be happy making guests smile


----------



## Cayenne

Hi, everyone! I am a freshman in college and have been looking forward to the DCP and have been since seventh grade. I was planning on going this fall, but I won't be getting any kind of credit, and I will have to take a leave of absence and leave my boyfriend and family behind. Although I really want to go now, I can see how it might be a better idea to wait until I'm declared so I can at least potentially get internship credit. However, I would still like to go ahead and apply to see what it's like, get a sense of the kind of chance I have, and incase things change and I can go. Will I be put on the black list if I am offered the job and decline it and want to come back and apply for the next fall? My long term goal is to work corporate for Disney so I definitely want to stay on their good side.


----------



## Sesshie

I had a quick question about housing. Are brothers and sisters allowed to share an apartment?


----------



## Frozenfairie

So what exactly are some things i will need for my application? Do I need a resume? References? I'd like to start getting everything together, I just dont know what I need to get.


----------



## Frozenfairie

DisneyDarling1 said:


> I am planning on doing the college program Spring 2014. I have dreams of being in entertainment, any tips for preparing for the auditions? I have a performance heavy background and know that I will be happy making guests smile


I am auditioning too! Where were you planning on going for the auditions? Have you heard any tips or tricks? I would be happy to share what I have heard with you.


----------



## abacque

Hey all, I am a newbie to this program! I have just recently scheduled my phone interview for the Fall program this year!!!! I was wondering if anyone had any tips for me or helpful hints! It is my dream to make this program and work at the best place in the world!!!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## disgirl14

leeg229 said:


> Nope. No nerf guns, paintball guns, airsoft (?) guns, toy guns, water pistols, plastic swords, and lightsabers. Yup they even specified lightsabers. Anything that looks like a weapon, even fictional, you can't have.



I am a high school senior, and I understand doing the CP may be a couple years off for me, but I still have lots of questions! 

1) Does it cost $ to do the program?
2) Do you get paid to work in the program?
3) Do you have to pay for housing?
4) When can you apply?
5) Is there some kind of formal interview to be in the program? 
6) Do you take classes while there?

Sorry, I know they are kind of stupid, but I just want to know before I get myself involved in something!
Thanks!


----------



## darthspielberg

disgirl14 said:


> I am a high school senior, and I understand doing the CP may be a couple years off for me, but I still have lots of questions!
> 
> 1) Does it cost $ to do the program?
> 2) Do you get paid to work in the program?
> 3) Do you have to pay for housing?
> 4) When can you apply?
> 5) Is there some kind of formal interview to be in the program?
> 6) Do you take classes while there?
> 
> Sorry, I know they are kind of stupid, but I just want to know before I get myself involved in something!
> Thanks!



1) There are some upfront fees that have to be paid, which including some processing fees and getting the ball rolling on housing
2) Yes! how much you are paid depends on the role you are given to work in. 
3.)Yes, but they take the rent for housing directly from your paycheck so you never have to worry about paying rent
4.) There are two times of the year that they accept applications for. Spring and Spring Advantage as well as Fall and Fall Advantage. (Fall applications open up in Late Jaunary/Early Febuary, Spring is around September/October) Advantage is a longer program and it just means that you work the season and the summer (So for fall, you start in the summer and work through the fall, and Spring, you start in Spring and work through the summer) 
5.)After the application there are two interviews, one is web based that is pass/fail, so you know immediately if you did well or not. The second (which you get if you pass the web interview) is a phone interview with a recruiter from the program, and then it takes several weeks (or months) to hear back from them after that. 
6.) They offer classes, yes. It depends on your school if they will be accepted for credit or not (mine wouldn't accept them for example) and they aren't required, but are highly recommended. 

I hope that helps. Most of this is just information I've leanred over the last few months waiting to apply myself, so a dedicated CP Alumni might have stronger answers.


----------



## cmoreilly94

I got an email saying the following:

_
Thank you for taking the time to apply to the Disney College Program. We receive an overwhelming response each season and are excited to review your information to learn more about you.

Due to the high volume of applications and limited number of opportunities available, not all applicants will move forward in the interviewing process. You will receive an update regarding the status of your application no later than April 18th, 2014.

Please note this application is valid for the entire Disney College Program recruiting season (February to April). We ask that you do not submit another application for the Disney College Program during this recruiting season.

We recommend that you periodically log in to your dashboard at disneycollegeprogram.com to look for updates and messages from us regarding your application status.

We sincerely thank you for your enthusiasm and interest in the Disney College Program. We will be in contact._

For a day or so it stated something like pending.  Today however it says that action is required.  Nothing new was posted, so what is there action required on?


----------



## glasslipper

Does anyone know when the deadline to apply is? My daughter is away on a study abroad trip and she really wanted to apply for this program! Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

glasslipper said:


> Does anyone know when the deadline to apply is? My daughter is away on a study abroad trip and she really wanted to apply for this program! Thanks



If it's like it's been in the past, by mid-April (at the latest- it could be earlier)


----------



## dmsr8

I know that all students chosen for Character Performer do characters, but can you tell me when they know whether or not they will be a parade or show performer?  My DD can only defer her scholarship if she earns college internship credits - as a Dance major she only gets credit if she dances.  As the scholarship is worth 1/2 tuition, she can't afford to just 'chance' it by finding out when she gets to Orlando.  
Thanks for any information you can give me.  She is applying for Fall Adv. 2014, had her WBI 2 days after application submission and a request to set up her phone interview 1 hr. after submitting her WBI.  Don't know if that is a good sign but we're optimistic!


----------



## Joanna71985

dmsr8 said:


> I know that all students chosen for Character Performer do characters, but can you tell me when they know whether or not they will be a parade or show performer?  My DD can only defer her scholarship if she earns college internship credits - as a Dance major she only gets credit if she dances.  As the scholarship is worth 1/2 tuition, she can't afford to just 'chance' it by finding out when she gets to Orlando.
> Thanks for any information you can give me.  She is applying for Fall Adv. 2014, had her WBI 2 days after application submission and a request to set up her phone interview 1 hr. after submitting her WBI.  Don't know if that is a good sign but we're optimistic!



As far as I'm aware, CP performers do not know beforehand if they will be picked for any show/parade (and many CPs are not trained for anything)


----------



## Little Orange Bird

Okay guys.  Im trying to compile a list of everybody who got accepted into the program for this fall on twitter that way we can all communicate together and share our excitement and joy of going to Disney!! Follow the link below!
https://twitter.com/NCucerzan/lists/dcp-fall-14


----------



## acieffe

Can you still audition and get accepted for a PT/FT/Seasonal position after you get an NLIC for the DCP?


----------



## gsmiley1576

Hi all. I'm considering applying for the spring 2015 program.  If I put "no interest" in the advantage program, is there still a chance I'd be considered for the advantage program? I've heard of people putting "no interest" in certain roles and still getting offered a position in one of those roles. Just wondering if it's the same


----------



## Dconway14

I just had my phone interview for the Disney College Program 2 days ago.  I'm still nervous because I'm not sure how I did. I was completely honest and I did everything to smile and be happy but nerves definitely got in the way. Will this affect my chances? I really want to get into this program since I'm a senior in college so it's my last chance to apply.  Will I have a good chance of being accepted?


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

acieffe said:


> Can you still audition and get accepted for a PT/FT/Seasonal position after you get an NLIC for the DCP?



"Yes, but ..."

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe you have to wait 6 months before you apply again for any role with The Walt Disney Company.

Also, generally, it's pretty difficult to hire in as seasonal, due to the time commitment required for training.  I'm not saying it's impossible, just that it's not usually done.


----------



## laurenm0929

Does anyone know how likely it is to get the job if you have made it passed the phone interview? Applying for fall advatage and fall 2014. Thanks!


----------



## samsamtastic

Hi all! I'm going to be doing the DCP this fall as a recreation CM. My question has to do with magic bands. I have one from a trip this last October and it's still active and connected to my My Disney Experience account. It says I can make reservations and FP+ selections, but I'm not sure if they'll be honored since I won't technically have tickets on my account as I'll be using my ID to get in. Does anybody have info on Magic Bands and CMs and how it all works?


----------



## Wishes Count

samsamtastic said:


> Hi all! I'm going to be doing the DCP this fall as a recreation CM. My question has to do with magic bands. I have one from a trip this last October and it's still active and connected to my My Disney Experience account. It says I can make reservations and FP+ selections, but I'm not sure if they'll be honored since I won't technically have tickets on my account as I'll be using my ID to get in. Does anybody have info on Magic Bands and CMs and how it all works?



At this time there are many CM who have MB from previous stays. You cannot link your main entrance pass at this time. Cast is not able to link their guest passes either. To use FP you just visit the FP kiosk at the park during day of.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## samsamtastic

Wishes Count said:


> At this time there are many CM who have MB from previous stays. You cannot link your main entrance pass at this time. Cast is not able to link their guest passes either. To use FP you just visit the FP kiosk at the park during day of.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you!


----------



## sassagoulatimes

I emailed the WDW recruitment email about my question and got the generic automated response, so I'm hoping someone here can help. I'm currently a college senior. Because of my school situation (theatre conservatory where we are not supposed to study abroad/take leaves like the CP) I have not applied to the CP in the past, and realized the date for the last session has just passed. If I graduate this June, would I still be eligible for the next round of applicants (I'm not sure when the applications open, but I think the next program begins in Jan). I know you are eligible for the internships six months after graduating and I hope the College Program is the same. Thanks!


----------



## BobbyT

sassagoulatimes said:


> I emailed the WDW recruitment email about my question and got the generic automated response, so I'm hoping someone here can help. I'm currently a college senior. Because of my school situation (theatre conservatory where we are not supposed to study abroad/take leaves like the CP) I have not applied to the CP in the past, and realized the date for the last session has just passed. If I graduate this June, would I still be eligible for the next round of applicants (I'm not sure when the applications open, but I think the next program begins in Jan). I know you are eligible for the internships six months after graduating and I hope the College Program is the same. Thanks!




yep the CP is the same. I think applications open in august or september


----------



## sassagoulatimes

BobbyT said:


> yep the CP is the same. I think applications open in august or september



Great, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## AnnaS

sassagoulatimes said:


> I emailed the WDW recruitment email about my question and got the generic automated response, so I'm hoping someone here can help. I'm currently a college senior. Because of my school situation (theatre conservatory where we are not supposed to study abroad/take leaves like the CP) I have not applied to the CP in the past, and realized the date for the last session has just passed. If I graduate this June, would I still be eligible for the next round of applicants (I'm not sure when the applications open, but I think the next program begins in Jan). I know you are eligible for the internships six months after graduating and I hope the College Program is the same. Thanks!



I am not sure of all the cut off dates, etc. but my dd's boyfriend did the program after he graduated (they actually met there while both in the CP).


----------



## Joanna71985

sassagoulatimes said:


> I emailed the WDW recruitment email about my question and got the generic automated response, so I'm hoping someone here can help. I'm currently a college senior. Because of my school situation (theatre conservatory where we are not supposed to study abroad/take leaves like the CP) I have not applied to the CP in the past, and realized the date for the last session has just passed. If I graduate this June, would I still be eligible for the next round of applicants (I'm not sure when the applications open, but I think the next program begins in Jan). I know you are eligible for the internships six months after graduating and I hope the College Program is the same. Thanks!



You have to be a current student when applying (even for the one after graduation). So unfortunately no


----------



## Goofy232

I am wanting to do the college program and I know a big part of getting it is the Disney look. What are the rules/regulations on tattoos. I have one on my arm. A t shirt pretty much covers it.


----------



## BobbyT

As long as it can be covered you'll be fine


----------



## Cadenza

Is there any chance of becoming a server while working under FSFB? The description is just for hosting/bussing, but I've got about ~6 years of serving experience and don't know if that would help/affect anything or if CPs are just not able to work as servers.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Cadenza said:


> Is there any chance of becoming a server while working under FSFB? The description is just for hosting/bussing, but I've got about ~6 years of serving experience and don't know if that would help/affect anything or if CPs are just not able to work as servers.



Short answer, CPs are just not able to work as servers.

Long answer: Servers are classified as a tipped position, and CP cast are not allowed to work in tipped positions, for reasons relating to your ability to pay rent on a tipped income, and also due to union contract issues.


----------



## Cadenza

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Short answer, CPs are just not able to work as servers.
> 
> Long answer: Servers are classified as a tipped position, and CP cast are not allowed to work in tipped positions, for reasons relating to your ability to pay rent on a tipped income, and also due to union contract issues.



Ohh that makes sense, thank you!


----------



## JustKeepSwimmingDory

When do you choose which housing unit to stay in? Is that something you put in your application, you request on the phone interview, or once you get there?


----------



## BobbyT

JustKeepSwimmingDory said:


> When do you choose which housing unit to stay in? Is that something you put in your application, you request on the phone interview, or once you get there?



You choose your housing online after you get accepted


----------



## JustKeepSwimmingDory

For those of you who had to fly in, how much of your dorm supplies (bedding, organizers, etc) did you bring with you or buy once you got there? And for the things you bought once you were there, what did you do with it when it was time to move out? 
I read up on a few sites that said you could just buy a lot of your bedroom and kitchen supplies once you get there and ready to move in, but what would you do with it when it was time to fly back home? Ship it? Grab an extra suitcase?


----------



## philrowsell

I was wondering where current Cast Members tend to live and how they get to the parks?


----------



## BobbyT

philrowsell said:


> I was wondering where current Cast Members tend to live and how they get to the parks?



The college program CM's have 4 dedicated apartment complexes to live in (optional) And as a CP there is a bus system to take you to the parks if you dont have your own car

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z3ODAMrPqzuM.k8I-R1wY70bc


----------



## Magicalmoment

Do you know how hard it is to get accepted your freshman year of college? I see a lot of juniors or sophomores when I look around blogs etc. But I would want to do it freshman year so it doesn't throw off my Nursing tract.
Thx!


----------



## Joanna71985

Magicalmoment said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get accepted your freshman year of college? I see a lot of juniors or sophomores when I look around blogs etc. But I would want to do it freshman year so it doesn't throw off my Nursing tract.
> Thx!



I was accepted after 1 semester for my 1st CP


----------



## BadDad

Magicalmoment said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get accepted your freshman year of college? I see a lot of juniors or sophomores when I look around blogs etc. But I would want to do it freshman year so it doesn't throw off my Nursing tract.
> Thx!



To increase your chances, apply for custodial, QSFB, merchandise, attractions.
More slots


----------



## switte94

Hi! I will be participating in the Fall 2014 college program at WDW. I just recently renewed my premium annual pass for this year so that I can have access to the parks before my CP actually starts and for when it is over. My question is can I use my AP to get into the parks, make fastpass+ reservations, and get into the waterparks during my CP? Is that allowed or is my AP void until my CP is over? I know that I will be able to get into the parks free with my ID but it would be nice to be able to use fastpass+ if at all possible. Thanks


----------



## AnnaS

switte94 said:


> Hi! I will be participating in the Fall 2014 college program at WDW. I just recently renewed my premium annual pass for this year so that I can have access to the parks before my CP actually starts and for when it is over. My question is can I use my AP to get into the parks, make fastpass+ reservations, and get into the waterparks during my CP? Is that allowed or is my AP void until my CP is over? I know that I will be able to get into the parks free with my ID but it would be nice to be able to use fastpass+ if at all possible. Thanks



My daughter did the program last year and she had an AP.  She used the AP to get in most of the time - no problem.


----------



## rachael337

Hi! I am entering my junior year in high school. I really want to do the DCP, I've been wanting to apply since I was in sixth grade. I am now entering the stage of college applications and what not. I know you have to complete one semester of college before applying. But I'm confused at how people continue their classes during the program. Does disney offer classes, do you have to take online courses, or is it basically taking a semester off? Anything to clear this up would be wonderful! 
           ~love forever and always


----------



## BobbyT

rachael337 said:


> .....Does disney offer classes, do you have to take online courses, or is it basically taking a semester off? Anything to clear this up would be wonderful!....



All of the above. Disney offers classes that some schools accept for credit. You can take online courses if your school has them, and you want to stay on track to graduate by a certain time. But I wouldn't recommend that because you'll be working quite a bit and wont have much of a work/school/social life balance. But then again it depends on how many online courses you'd take. 


You can take a semester off, or even up to a year off of school (or as long as your program lasts). You don't have to be in school when you're on DCP, you just have to be enrolled when you apply 


Hope this cleared things up


----------



## brfennell

Okay, so I have this whole big plan. I'm going to graduate in May and do the DCP in Fall 2015. That much is pretty much set (as long as I'm accepted!). But then I want to extend my program to the spring, and then transition into being a regular CM after that. Can I do that, or is my dream impossible?


----------



## Joanna71985

brfennell said:


> Okay, so I have this whole big plan. I'm going to graduate in May and do the DCP in Fall 2015. That much is pretty much set (as long as I'm accepted!). But then I want to extend my program to the spring, and then transition into being a regular CM after that. Can I do that, or is my dream impossible?



Yes you can


----------



## BobbyT

brfennell said:


> Okay, so I have this whole big plan. I'm going to graduate in May and do the DCP in Fall 2015. That much is pretty much set (as long as I'm accepted!). But then I want to extend my program to the spring, and then transition into being a regular CM after that. Can I do that, or is my dream impossible?



yep totally possible. just be a good CP, have a moderately clean record card so your extensions will be accepted. And then you have to make sure you save enough money to rent an apartment/buy furniture once you become a regular CM because youll have to move out of CP housing.


----------



## melissaashleyvarela

How long is an extension?


----------



## brfennell

BobbyT said:


> yep totally possible. just be a good CP, have a moderately clean record card so your extensions will be accepted. And then you have to make sure you save enough money to rent an apartment/buy furniture once you become a regular CM because youll have to move out of CP housing.



Thank you so much! I really can't wait!!!


----------



## bethp1968

melissaashleyvarela said:


> How long is an extension?



My DD' s extension is 5 months.  She was originally scheduled to leave August 8th (Spring Advantage), but received the extension and will now leave the DCP on January 5, 2015.  She is planning on applying for full time employment and moving to Orlando area permanently.


----------



## BobbyT

melissaashleyvarela said:


> How long is an extension?



2-6 months at a time. your program can last up to a year with multiple extensions


----------



## PrincessJulia25

So I plan to apply for DCP in September for Spring. I have 2 questions!

1. I have a lot of retail experience but I really do not want a role in merchandising. If I talk about my retail experience in my interview would they be more likely to put me into a merch role just based on that type of experience? My top 3 are attrations, character attendant, or concierge.

2. My friend and I are applying together! So if we get the same arival sates how would we be able to room together??

Thanks


----------



## I Am What I Am

PrincessJulia25 said:


> So I plan to apply for DCP in September for Spring. I have 2 questions!
> 
> 1. I have a lot of retail experience but I really do not want a role in merchandising. If I talk about my retail experience in my interview would they be more likely to put me into a merch role just based on that type of experience? My top 3 are attrations, character attendant, or concierge.
> 
> 2. My friend and I are applying together! So if we get the same arival sates how would we be able to room together??
> 
> Thanks


You can mark "No Interest" for merchandise on your application.  They aren't supposed to give you roles you marked "No Interest" in. 

With the new DORMS system you can link together with people who have your arrival date as roommates.  It's not a 100% guarantee, but you have a pretty good chance of getting your roommate/housing preference.


----------



## dbm914

So, I got QSFB for my role this fall, and I've been hearing pretty much terrible things about it ever since. I want to be excited, but all I've heard is negative.  I know that it's a job and it's not always going to be easy, but there has to be something good about it, right?

Is there anyone on here that has done qsfb or knew someone in qsfb that could give me some straight forward pros and cons about the role? Give me a happy story or a nice fact?


----------



## Jazzabelle508

switte94 said:


> Hi! I will be participating in the Fall 2014 college program at WDW. I just recently renewed my premium annual pass for this year so that I can have access to the parks before my CP actually starts and for when it is over. My question is can I use my AP to get into the parks, make fastpass+ reservations, and get into the waterparks during my CP? Is that allowed or is my AP void until my CP is over? I know that I will be able to get into the parks free with my ID but it would be nice to be able to use fastpass+ if at all possible. Thanks



I have a annual pass as well. I got it so I could still get into the parks even when there are CP blockout dates as well as for before and after my program.


----------



## dizagain

dbm914 said:


> So, I got QSFB for my role this fall, and I've been hearing pretty much terrible things about it ever since. I want to be excited, but all I've heard is negative.  I know that it's a job and it's not always going to be easy, but there has to be something good about it, right?
> 
> Is there anyone on here that has done qsfb or knew someone in qsfb that could give me some straight forward pros and cons about the role? Give me a happy story or a nice fact?



DD is currently working qsfb and enjoys it!  She works at HS and really likes her co-workers and managers. At her location there are many different jobs and she gets placed at all of them.  Sure, she isn't fond of trash and dish washing but that is just part of it.  She loves creating magical moments for guests and her location allows them to give away surprise treats.  Really, it's a job at the most magical place on earth- it is what you make of it so have a great time!


----------



## DHPmagic

Hi everyone! I just recently joined these boards and it's great to see other enthusiastic Disney fans my age. Like many others, it's my dream to work at WDW at some point! Are there any other engineering majors out there that have done the DCP, or that plan on applying? I know the DCP doesn't really involve much related to my major, but their website says they accept all majors. Is it normal for engineering majors to just take a semester off of school to participate?


----------



## brfennell

I've always wanted to take sign language courses, but I've never had time at school. Is that a class they offer at WDW?


----------



## Wavy Blue

Hello all!

I'm looking at doing the DCP in Spring 2015 after I graduate. However, I'm worried about wages and being unable to keep up my car payments ($230 a month) on what I will make as a part of the internship. I know pay and hours depends on your role, but is there a ballpark amount you put in your pocket after rent each month? I just don't want to get my hopes up of going if I can't afford it.

Oh, and another question...do they provide any health benefits?

Thanks!


----------



## bethp1968

dizagain said:


> DD is currently working qsfb and enjoys it!  She works at HS and really likes her co-workers and managers. At her location there are many different jobs and she gets placed at all of them.  Sure, she isn't fond of trash and dish washing but that is just part of it.  She loves creating magical moments for guests and her location allows them to give away surprise treats.  Really, it's a job at the most magical place on earth- it is what you make of it so have a great time!


 My DD, Tori, from York College of PA is in QSFB at Studios (on Sunset).  Sha also loves her managers and co-workers.  What is your DD name?


----------



## dizagain

bethp1968 said:


> My DD, Tori, from York College of PA is in QSFB at Studios (on Sunset).  Sha also loves her managers and co-workers.  What is your DD name?



Hi! My DD' s name is Hayley from UT Chattanooga in TN.  I think her favorite part of her area is the fact that she gets to do so many different jobs. So different from most QSFB locations with only one restaurant.


----------



## bethp1968

dizagain said:


> Hi! My DD' s name is Hayley from UT Chattanooga in TN.  I think her favorite part of her area is the fact that she gets to do so many different jobs. So different from most QSFB locations with only one restaurant.


----------



## burnsjor

I applied for the spring advantage program a couple days ago. During this time I was supposed to be attending central washington university but unfortunately because of some classes issues I had to transfer to a community college near my house where I am now take 16 credits. How do I go about fixing this on my application? Are they going to call central washington university to
discuss my enrollment? Did I completely ruin my chances?


----------



## bethp1968

dizagain said:


> Hi! My DD' s name is Hayley from UT Chattanooga in TN.  I think her favorite part of her area is the fact that she gets to do so many different jobs. So different from most QSFB locations with only one restaurant.



Tori and Hayley were discussing the fact that we "met" on here


----------



## dizagain

bethp1968 said:


> Tori and Hayley were discussing the fact that we "met" on here



Funny! Yeah, Hayley loves to tease me about the DIS.  I have a group of moms I met here when my youngest was born 8 years ago.....a bunch of them friended her on FB so they could see her Disney pictures and keep up with her adventures- she thinks we are all nuts! By the way, she is about to move over to Epcot for Food & Wine but then she will finish out at Sunset!


----------



## Lilkattyb

Does anyone know the order in which Disney hirers for the DCP in WDW?


----------



## pnt

I applied for spring 2015. I had my phone interview at the end of september and have now been pended. How many people get NILCed after this? I am so scared I wont get to be in it because I limited my job choices. Thanks!


----------



## ABagOfSunChips

^I don't know about NLIC's but I was pended for a little over a month and just got accepted yesterday! Keep your hopes up!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Lilkattyb said:


> Does anyone know the order in which Disney hirers for the DCP in WDW?



In general, people who apply earlier probably have a better chance of being accepted, since there are limited numbers of positions available.  

Other than that, really, there's no way of knowing.  It may be that they're looking for more people with a particular major, or people from a specific geographic area, or maybe they think they need more people with the letter "Z" in their name. (Ok, maybe not that one )


----------



## 221Newman

I'm a Senior and want to apply for the 2015 Fall Advantage.  My GPA is 2.4, and I have been in the College Mentor Program for the last 3 years working with kids, as well as having a job on campus.  I really want to apply for the Fall 2015 program, but am concerned my GPA may hurt me.  I've been to Disney a lot, and it's my dream to work there.  I am on schedule to graduate in the Spring.  Do you think I still have a chance?


----------



## Epcotmaniac

Hey everyone,

I need some assistance with my application. Currently I am writing my Motivational Letter. Is there a minimum/maximum of length? Should it be more than one page? 

Thanks for your help in advange.


----------



## KevinCT

221Newman said:


> I'm a Senior and want to apply for the 2015 Fall Advantage.  My GPA is 2.4, and I have been in the College Mentor Program for the last 3 years working with kids, as well as having a job on campus.  I really want to apply for the Fall 2015 program, but am concerned my GPA may hurt me.  I've been to Disney a lot, and it's my dream to work there.  I am on schedule to graduate in the Spring.  Do you think I still have a chance?



I was accepted for this spring with a 2.58 so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Disneylvr129

Hello everyone, I need some help! I am thinking about applying for Fall 2015 in WDW. I was wondering if you could be a character just for like pictures and giving autographs and not a character for like the performances, whether they are the parades or shows. Im thinking I want to be a character but I don't have any background experience in dancing or acting so I don't know that I would feel comfortable being a performer. 

Thanks!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Disneylvr129 said:


> Hello everyone, I need some help! I am thinking about applying for Fall 2015 in WDW. I was wondering if you could be a character just for like pictures and giving autographs and not a character for like the performances, whether they are the parades or shows. Im thinking I want to be a character but I don't have any background experience in dancing or acting so I don't know that I would feel comfortable being a performer.
> 
> Thanks!



Most of the people that are selected for shows and parades have some dance and/or acting experience.  Keep in mind though, that even if you aren't in a show or parade, you'll still have to act.  Even though most of the characters cannot talk, they still interact with kids, and need to figure out ways to "hold a conversation" in pantomime, and behave as the character would.  

That might mean that Chip and Dale need to act goofy and play tricks on each other, or that Donald may need to "have a fit" if someone says Mickey is better than he is, etc, etc.


----------



## BadDad

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> Most of the people that are selected for shows and parades have some dance and/or acting experience.  Keep in mind though, that even if you aren't in a show or parade, you'll still have to act.  Even though most of the characters cannot talk, they still interact with kids, and need to figure out ways to "hold a conversation" in pantomime, and behave as the character would.
> 
> That might mean that Chip and Dale need to act goofy and play tricks on each other, or that Donald may need to "have a fit" if someone says Mickey is better than he is, etc, etc.


My S24 tried to be a character with no theater and dance exp. (psyc major)

He admits he was "blown away" by the talent.  BTW: you'll need to be more than one character depending on the need for the day.

Funny story - I read about one fur character: he was sick and couldn't wipe his nose until his break.


----------



## cooper13

What are seen as the best jobs to have in the DCP?  I have heard a lot about merchandising and attractions but not much about hotel jobs or transportation.


----------



## AnnaS

Do not rule out custodial.  My dd did this at the CBR and loved it.  She extended and was then placed at Splash Mountain and loved this one too.


----------



## Abbott2015

Hi, Brand new here - 

A couple of questions: I just started reading and I'm already stumped with all the initials (like QSFB, KSR, GMR, EI, JC). I was wondering if there is a thread or place that I can look up initials to find out what they stand for. I'm sure after reading awhile I'll figure it out, but it'd be nice to know from the start.

Also, my daughter will be applying for the DCP (I know that one!) in a year or so and I wanted to know if she is going to college and getting a BA in General Studies (with minors in accounting, marketing, or something like that), is she eligible for the program? Or does she have to have a specific goal for her BA degree.

Thanks for any input.
Terry


----------



## Joanna71985

I was undeclared for my first CP


----------



## leeg229

Abbott2015 said:


> Hi, Brand new here -
> 
> A couple of questions: I just started reading and I'm already stumped with all the initials (like QSFB, KSR, GMR, EI, JC). I was wondering if there is a thread or place that I can look up initials to find out what they stand for. I'm sure after reading awhile I'll figure it out, but it'd be nice to know from the start.
> 
> Also, my daughter will be applying for the DCP (I know that one!) in a year or so and I wanted to know if she is going to college and getting a BA in General Studies (with minors in accounting, marketing, or something like that), is she eligible for the program? Or does she have to have a specific goal for her BA degree.
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> Terry



The initials can be really confusing and I admit I'm not sure about all of them. I know the common ones you'll see here are:
QSFB- Quick Service Food and Beverage, think Cosmic Ray's
TSR/FSFB- Table Service Restaurant
VP- Vacation Planner
ODF- Outdoor Foods
MEO- Main Entrance Ops
GMR- Great Movie Ride
JC- Jungle Cruise
BB-Blizzard Beach
TL- Typhoon Lagoon
HS- Hollywood Studios DHS
EC- EPCOT Center not used often
EPCOT- Every paycheck comes on Thursday, Every Parent Carries out Toddlers, Every Person Comes out Tired... oh and Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow
MK- Magic Kingdom
DAK- Disney's Animal Kingdom, also AK
DTD or soon to be DS- Downtown Disney, which is in the process of being converted into Disney Springs
CP- College Program (participant, or the actual program itself), less often Culinary Program
ICP- International College Program
PI- Professional Internship, can vary from Guest Relations to Marketing to Management.
VW- Vista Way, Check in location for all CPs, ICPs, Cultural Reps, and some PIs. (The stories about Vista are WAY overblown)
CS- Chatham Square, the middle child of the housing complexes
PC- Patterson Court, The newest of the housing complexes.
TC- The commons, the most expensive of the complexes, however you get your own washer and dryer in apartment so I guess it's a good trade off? 
CR- Cultural Representative or Contemporary Resort (use context)
DORMS- The pre arrival "check in" system where you fill out a bunch of paperwork before heading down to help speed up the check in process and specify preferences for living arrangements. (#of roommates, complex, specific people you want to live with)
And last, every CP's favorite one.... 
ER- Early Release you get out of that day's shift a little early 

These were the main ones you'll see here in the college section. I'm sure I missed a few that others may want to chime in on.

And to answer your question, if she is actively enrolled in ONE class at the time of her application she's eligible for the program regardless of major/focus. Whether she gets academic credit for the program is up to the school.


----------



## jd65

What is the earliest you can do DCP? In the summer going into Freshman year of College? 
How does DCP work, say, if you go to a college in NY. You can only do it in the summer?


----------



## AnnaS

I believe you can apply after your first semester.  You can also apply immediately after graduation and you can also just be enrolled in on-line courses (unless it has changed).

I think you will need to take the semester off - this is what my daughter did.

Happy Planning!!!


----------



## I Am What I Am

the DCP can't be your first semester of college but you can apply during your first semester to go during your second semester. 

You have to be enrolled in an accredited college so online classes through any accredited school should count. 

You can either take the semester off, use it as a full-time internship (which is what I did), or take online classes. It really depends on your school/program. Best bet is to talk to your advisor to work it out with regards to classes/financial aid


----------



## tcheshire94

Hi everyone! So I applied for the spring 2015 dcp last September and did not make it past the wbi. I was then told I have to wait 6 months for those results to expire before I apply again. Im now extremely afraid that will ruin my chances. As much as I would like to apply for fall 2015 the day applications can be done, I apparently have to wait until March. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm just very paranoid about it all. Thanks!


----------



## JoyFaithGrace

Well, not me, but DH.  He applied today, we've been talking about it, but didn't really know the dates, then I looked online today while he was in class, found 1 PI/MI Retail that he would do wonderfully in.  He only applied for that, as the other ones he just didn't have an interest in, or the right background in.  Will it hurt him that he only applied for one?  What is the pay for a PI?  I assume it's higher than the DCP?


----------



## ArielinWonderland

JoyFaithGrace said:


> Well, not me, but DH.  He applied today, we've been talking about it, but didn't really know the dates, then I looked online today while he was in class, found 1 PI/MI Retail that he would do wonderfully in.  He only applied for that, as the other ones he just didn't have an interest in, or the right background in.  Will it hurt him that he only applied for one?  What is the pay for a PI?  I assume it's higher than the DCP?



I can't say for sure as I'm not a recruiter, but I attended a session last fall during my college program with some recruiters for PIs, and I remember someone suggested NOT applying for too many, so it may be a good thing! They were talking about making sure you are actually qualified for the role on paper, because they have very little time to look at each resume initially as they receive so many, and they are just going to toss it/ignore it if you don't have the basic qualifications they are looking for. But even if you are qualified for many, narrowing it down to one or two shows that you are focused and know what you are looking to do, which is something they look for. Unlike the CP, where many people are just looking to get their foot in the door doing ANYTHING for the company, professional internships require more skill, knowledge, and experience. I hope this helps! Good luck to him! Sorry I cannot help you with the salary questions. I'm not sure if it varies by where you are working/what you are doing, but I would assume that they pay is higher than the rates that CPs make.


----------



## njmom47

Good morning all
My dd#2 is living in Florida now but really wants to move to Orlando.  If she's not a college student (she's 21) can she still apply for the DCP?  Thanks!
(I did try to search this forum for this question but there is SO much information!)


----------



## mynameisnobody

She must be enrolled in college at least part time to apply for the DCP.


----------



## wmp55

Hey everyone, I just have a quick question. I applied on January 26th for the Fall 2015 DCP. I got my web interview a day or so after I applied and then I had my phone interview a week or so ago.
Generally speaking, how long does it take for the first round of acceptance letters to come out? 
I'm just very curious about it all!
Thank you so much!


----------



## cookieswithangel

wmp55 said:


> Hey everyone, I just have a quick question. I applied on January 26th for the Fall 2015 DCP. I got my web interview a day or so after I applied and then I had my phone interview a week or so ago.
> Generally speaking, how long does it take for the first round of acceptance letters to come out?
> I'm just very curious about it all!
> Thank you so much!



I applied February 6, 2014 (I believe that's when apps went out) and was offered a position on February 27th, and I was the second day of acceptances. So, about 3 weeks last year.


----------



## wmp55

Thank you so much cookieswithangel!


----------



## Dwalker5

Hey everyone! 
I just had a question regarding the financial aspect of the DCP. I'm reading that there is a $300 deposit due upon acceptance of the program and then we pay weekly for housing. Does the money we earn in our position cover that as well as food while we are down there? 
Thank you!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Dwalker5 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I just had a question regarding the financial aspect of the DCP. I'm reading that there is a $300 deposit due upon acceptance of the program and then we pay weekly for housing. Does the money we earn in our position cover that as well as food while we are down there?
> Thank you!



The deposit is basically a paperwork processing fee, and it holds your "reservation" for a space in the College Program.  You will earn enough to cover your rent, and enough food to live on.  It probably won't be enough to go out to eat every night of the week, but I found (and CPs nowadays earn more than I did) that I could comfortably afford to buy reasonable groceries (I didn't live on ramen, but I also wasn't buying prime cuts of steak to cook), and still go out for dinner with friends/roommates around once every 7-10 days.


----------



## Dwalker5

SyracuseWolvrine said:


> The deposit is basically a paperwork processing fee, and it holds your "reservation" for a space in the College Program.  You will earn enough to cover your rent, and enough food to live on.  It probably won't be enough to go out to eat every night of the week, but I found (and CPs nowadays earn more than I did) that I could comfortably afford to buy reasonable groceries (I didn't live on ramen, but I also wasn't buying prime cuts of steak to cook), and still go out for dinner with friends/roommates around once every 7-10 days.


Okay, awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## darkdancingwaves

Hi! I'm new here after I stumbled upon a giant thread about someone's DCP and fell in love. I'm planning for DCP Spring Advantage 2016, applications go up this Aug/Sept and I'm really worried. A lot of people say that it's hard to get into, but my major is Hospitality Management - Lodging/Tourism, but I'm going to a community college. My circumstance is actually really weird. I'm currently in highschool, yet college at the same time through dual-enrollment, and I graduate HS in May, and college in December. Fall will be my first semester outside of dual-enrollment or else I'd just apply now and do Fall. 

Anywho, I have 2 summers (one is coming up still) work experience as a Lifeguard at a Cedar Fair brand water park. I really have a love for customer service and making people's experiences magical which is everything Disney stands for, it's what I'm passionate about and why I chose my career. How likely is it that they'll put me as a lifeguard even though I really want to go more for my degree, ie my top role is Concierge? I wouldn't mind being a lifeguard, I'll probably put it as my top 5, but after spending two summers at a water park, guarding major wave pool the entire summer, I just feel like I'd be so bored guarding a resort if I wasn't placed at one of the two water parks. I want the customer interactions, and you can't talk to guests while on stand. How good are my chances of getting in (also chances of Concierge?) with the two years exp at an amusement park, and 1 year in retail as well? 

Also another thing - I am a MAJOR roller coaster enthusiast, I mean Cedar Point is in my backyard. Would I have time to go to all the amusement parks in Florida like Universal, Busch Gardens, SeaWorld, FunSpot USA, etc? I want the coaster credits. Plus the IAAPA is an expo held in Orlando every year in November, (The International Attractions and Amusement Parks Association) and I want to go to that. Would Disney allow me to get a student membership from them, as you have to be affiliated with a company to get in? 

I'm just so nervous about this whole process, I could ramble on for days about my concerns.


----------



## forever a child

darkdancingwaves said:


> Hi! I'm new here after I stumbled upon a giant thread about someone's DCP and fell in love. I'm planning for DCP Spring Advantage 2016, applications go up this Aug/Sept and I'm really worried. A lot of people say that it's hard to get into, but my major is Hospitality Management - Lodging/Tourism, but I'm going to a community college. My circumstance is actually really weird. I'm currently in highschool, yet college at the same time through dual-enrollment, and I graduate HS in May, and college in December. Fall will be my first semester outside of dual-enrollment or else I'd just apply now and do Fall.
> 
> Anywho, I have 2 summers (one is coming up still) work experience as a Lifeguard at a Cedar Fair brand water park. I really have a love for customer service and making people's experiences magical which is everything Disney stands for, it's what I'm passionate about and why I chose my career. How likely is it that they'll put me as a lifeguard even though I really want to go more for my degree, ie my top role is Concierge? I wouldn't mind being a lifeguard, I'll probably put it as my top 5, but after spending two summers at a water park, guarding major wave pool the entire summer, I just feel like I'd be so bored guarding a resort if I wasn't placed at one of the two water parks. I want the customer interactions, and you can't talk to guests while on stand. How good are my chances of getting in (also chances of Concierge?) with the two years exp at an amusement park, and 1 year in retail as well?
> 
> Also another thing - I am a MAJOR roller coaster enthusiast, I mean Cedar Point is in my backyard. Would I have time to go to all the amusement parks in Florida like Universal, Busch Gardens, SeaWorld, FunSpot USA, etc? I want the coaster credits. Plus the IAAPA is an expo held in Orlando every year in November, (The International Attractions and Amusement Parks Association) and I want to go to that. Would Disney allow me to get a student membership from them, as you have to be affiliated with a company to get in?
> 
> I'm just so nervous about this whole process, I could ramble on for days about my concerns.




You can not be dual enrolled in High School and College. You must be a HS graduate and officially be in college to apply.  So you'll have to wait until you graduate and have had your first semester of college.

As far as lifeguarding goes, it is one of the more difficult roles to fill with qualified applicants. My DD was just accepted to the Fall DCP 2015 program as a lifeguard, although it was her #1 role she selected.  If you select any interest level (high/medium/low) and you put on your application that you have experience in lifeguarding, it is a pretty good chance you will get assigned that role.  My only suggestion to you is to NOT put it down as an interest and not put down your experience in lifeguarding in your jobs. Basically you can enter up to 3 job/volunteer experiences on the application. They can be paid or volunteer work experience. Just keep in mind that in doing so, you may reduce your chances for getting accepted into the program. But if you really do NOT want to do a particular role, than DO NOT put any interest or list any experience in that role. Even during your phone interview, if the interviewer asks you about a role you can tell them you have no interest in it. If you say you would consider it, then that is showing interest and you could be assigned it. I have seen one guy this year express low interest in lifeguarding but said he would be willing to do it in his interview and guess what role he got accepted to, yep, lifeguarding! So it really just depends on how badly you would like to get accepted and not worry about the role you get assigned.


----------



## dislis8

Hi, everyone! I applied for the Fall 2015 program in both WDW and DL on Feb. 26. I immediately got my WBI, and was able to set up a phone interview for 3/4. I am still waiting to hear back, is that normal? I am still "in progress" and haven't received any "pending" emails. I am hopeful and optimistic, but the waiting game is killing me! Tomorrow marks four weeks


----------



## erinerin

dislis8 said:


> Hi, everyone! I applied for the Fall 2015 program in both WDW and DL on Feb. 26. I immediately got my WBI, and was able to set up a phone interview for 3/4. I am still waiting to hear back, is that normal? I am still "in progress" and haven't received any "pending" emails. I am hopeful and optimistic, but the waiting game is killing me! Tomorrow marks four weeks



Yes, it's normal.  There are people that interviewed Jan. 28 that are still waiting.  They have until April 20 to give you a response.


----------



## dislis8

erinerin said:


> Yes, it's normal.  There are people that interviewed Jan. 28 that are still waiting.  They have until April 20 to give you a response.


Awesome! Thank you so much  I was just worried because I had read somewhere that they notify you every 3 weeks with an update, but my dashboard still says in progress and not "NLIC" so that is a good sign! Thank you again for your fast reply!!


----------



## 1pixiemom

How far in advance can a cp book discounted reservations for ones self and family. How far in advance do they usually put up the discount info


----------



## Sparrow03

What are the core requirements for applying to the Disney College Program?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sparrow03 said:


> What are the core requirements for applying to the Disney College Program?



Complete 1 semester, and be in good standing with your school


----------



## DucksInThePool

Hi, I'm planning on applying for the DCP Spring 2016 and had a couple questions:

What’s the difference in applying for the spring and spring advantage program? Is applying for one harder to get in than the other? Would it be easier to apply for the regular spring and then extend it later on or the other way around? I’m applying for 2016 and I get credit for the DCP through my college, and could possibly get internship credit if I extend through the summer, so I was just wondering which would be better to apply for?


To what extent do they consider you major? I’m a Hospitality and Tourism Management major. Is it more favorable, or do they pay little attention to majors even if they’re related?


----------



## randinicole

DucksInThePool said:


> Hi, I'm planning on applying for the DCP Spring 2016 and had a couple questions:
> 
> What’s the difference in applying for the spring and spring advantage program? Is applying for one harder to get in than the other? Would it be easier to apply for the regular spring and then extend it later on or the other way around? I’m applying for 2016 and I get credit for the DCP through my college, and could possibly get internship credit if I extend through the summer, so I was just wondering which would be better to apply for?
> 
> 
> To what extent do they consider you major? I’m a Hospitality and Tourism Management major. Is it more favorable, or do they pay little attention to majors even if they’re related?



hi chelsea! i just finished my first CP and will be beginning a PI in just a few weeks so hopefully i can help you answer your questions.

in terms of spring vs. spring advantage, the only difference is the duration of your program. i just completed spring 2015 and was there from january to may whereas my spring advantage friends started around the same time as me but will be there until august. i can't exactly say if applying for one is harder than the other but on your application you're allowed to put a first, second, and i believe third choice so you can choose either spring or spring advantage as your first choice and then the other as your second option - if you're a qualified candidate, i can't imagine your preferred program would make or break your acceptance. i chose to apply for only the spring program because it's rather easy to extend! as long as you're in a good employee standing and have few to no reprimands on your record, you'll most likely be able to extend your program. i personally chose to only do spring rather than advantage because i knew that i could extend if i wanted to but also had the freedom to choose if i wanted to continue working for the company or pursue other options. 
i'm sure your recruiter will notice your major and will ask about it during your phone interview but i can say that it isn't an end-all-be-all. i graduated with a degree in elementary education which doesn't necessarily fit into the 'tourism' niche at disney but i was accepted all the same. i met people of all majors on my CP so it's safe to say that disney pays a lot of attention to your interview abilities, personality, etc. rather than just major and school courses. 
hope these helped!


----------



## DucksInThePool

randinicole said:


> hi chelsea! i just finished my first CP and will be beginning a PI in just a few weeks so hopefully i can help you answer your questions.
> 
> in terms of spring vs. spring advantage, the only difference is the duration of your program. i just completed spring 2015 and was there from january to may whereas my spring advantage friends started around the same time as me but will be there until august. i can't exactly say if applying for one is harder than the other but on your application you're allowed to put a first, second, and i believe third choice so you can choose either spring or spring advantage as your first choice and then the other as your second option - if you're a qualified candidate, i can't imagine your preferred program would make or break your acceptance. i chose to apply for only the spring program because it's rather easy to extend! as long as you're in a good employee standing and have few to no reprimands on your record, you'll most likely be able to extend your program. i personally chose to only do spring rather than advantage because i knew that i could extend if i wanted to but also had the freedom to choose if i wanted to continue working for the company or pursue other options.
> i'm sure your recruiter will notice your major and will ask about it during your phone interview but i can say that it isn't an end-all-be-all. i graduated with a degree in elementary education which doesn't necessarily fit into the 'tourism' niche at disney but i was accepted all the same. i met people of all majors on my CP so it's safe to say that disney pays a lot of attention to your interview abilities, personality, etc. rather than just major and school courses.
> hope these helped!



Thanks, this definitely helped! And congrats on your PI!


----------



## randinicole

DucksInThePool said:


> Thanks, this definitely helped! And congrats on your PI!



glad i could help! let me know if there is anything else i can help you with! what roles are you considering? 
and thank you! i start in like 10 days so i'm starting to freak out a bit.


----------



## LunchBox

What happens if you cannot last the full six months? Does Disney fine you?


----------



## randinicole

LunchBox said:


> What happens if you cannot last the full six months? Does Disney fine you?



Fine? No, they won't charge you but if you either choose to 'self-term' (a.k.a quit) or get 'terminated' (a.k.a. fired), housing does reserve the right to charge you a full week's worth of rent even though you may not work a full work. Getting terminated (in either sense) does prevent you from applying for another job with the company for I think 6 months and stays on your record - so if working for Disney is something you want to do in the future, I would try to avoid leaving your program early.


----------



## Dizzyworld

Today is the day my DD has been waiting for- she's leaving for WDW to start the program on Monday. I hope it is everything she has dreamt it would be. It's going to be a long 6.5 months. And not have her home for the holidays is going to be tough.  Lookimg forward to the stories.


----------



## jesusluvsu2005

Has anyone did the college program married with kids? Is there any housing available for those types? I am currently in college as is my husband, but we live in TN. Also, are there any areas that wouldn't have you on your feet for so long? I have back issues that would make it hard for me to stand for that long without frequent sitting breaks.


----------



## randinicole

jesusluvsu2005 said:


> Has anyone did the college program married with kids? Is there any housing available for those types? I am currently in college as is my husband, but we live in TN. Also, are there any areas that wouldn't have you on your feet for so long? I have back issues that would make it hard for me to stand for that long without frequent sitting breaks.



I have read that housing is available for married _couples_ but I haven't heard of Disney providing College Program housing for families. The four CP housing complexes are reserved for working Cast Members only so I unfortunately can't imagine that married couples *and* their children would be able to live in the complexes. There are quite a few apartment complexes right around the four CP complexes that would accommodate a family while also remaining close to all the goings-on. For a specific answer, I would recommend either emailing or calling Housing at wdw.housing.dorms@disney.com or 1-800-722-2930. 

As far as specific roles related to physical needs - the best advice I can give would be to talk your recruiter while you're on your phone interview and explain your concerns. If you're a qualified candidate, I'm sure Disney would happily work to find you a role that you can excel in! Roles that I can think of off of the top of my head that don't require a lot of standing are transportation, vacation planner, and floral. You can read more about the different roles that CPs fulfill and their expected requirements here: http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/program-components/earning/role-descriptions/. 

_Best of luck! _


----------



## ::Snow_White::

1pixiemom said:


> How far in advance can a cp book discounted reservations for ones self and family. How far in advance do they usually put up the discount info



Once a CP gets their ID and goes through traditions they can start booking discounted reservations. You have to have a perner number with the company. I can't remember how early, but I started in August and by September I had booked a hotel for my family for December. But they only hold so many discounted rooms for CM discounts so make sure and book as early as possible. 



LunchBox said:


> What happens if you cannot last the full six months? Does Disney fine you?



You'll probably be fined for your week of rent, otherwise no. I know of two varying situations with this:
1. My friend has CF and in October of 2013 she got extremely sick and had to go to the hospital back in-state. She talked with her managers and everyone and then self-termed. She was never a restricted rehire and never had to wait 6 months to reapply because she left in good standing. She just applied for another CP for this fall and was accepted rather quickly. 

2. Someone else I knew termed one week before the end of her program because of a death of her family, but from what I know she didn't tell any of her managers or anyone, she just left. She's been a restricted rehire and has applied to the company 4-5 times and has been denied (because of her restricted status) every single time. 

So if you have to self-term, it would be best to go in and talk to your managers and see what you can do to leave in good standing. Depending on your managers they can pull strings for you, but they might not be able to. Especially if you anticipate you could have to term due to medical conditions. Definitely don't just try and get yourself fired, there's not really a point to that, you'll just screw yourself over for the future.


----------



## chelikay

1pixiemom said:


> How far in advance can a cp book discounted reservations for ones self and family. How far in advance do they usually put up the discount info


1. I believe you can book up to a year in advance? I'm not definite on that though! However be aware there is only a limited number of discounted rooms so it can be very hard to get one. When my boyfriend came to visit they only had one moderate resort available and the rest were deluxe. However, when my family came down there was nothing available. But they visited during Thanksgiving. Try and book as far ahead as possible and try to stay clear of busy times!

2. I'm really not sure what you mean by this question. Sorry! But if you're there during the fall you get your Holiday Discounts in October.


----------



## Joanna71985

jesusluvsu2005 said:


> Has anyone did the college program married with kids? Is there any housing available for those types? I am currently in college as is my husband, but we live in TN. Also, are there any areas that wouldn't have you on your feet for so long? I have back issues that would make it hard for me to stand for that long without frequent sitting breaks.



Unfortunately there is no CP housing for families


----------



## Amy in Mouse Ears

Hey!
As I'm a entering college freshman, I have a lot of interest in the college program. Do you take a semester off of school? Or can you stay up to date with classes? Also can you request the type of job you would like? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Dizzyworld

Amy in Mouse Ears said:


> Hey!
> As I'm a entering college freshman, I have a lot of interest in the college program. Do you take a semester off of school? Or can you stay up to date with classes? Also can you request the type of job you would like?
> Thank you so much!



You take a semester off from your college. Although some people, due to loans and scholarships, take online classes through their college. DCP does offer some credit classes but they don't always transfer to your college. You might be able to apply the DCP as an internship. Best to talk to your college to see what they do. 
You can _request_ the job you are interested in working when you fill out the application. There will be several areas of interest with your ranking of interest in that job category.


----------



## rosie1423

I have a couple of questions. Would it be possible to take online classes while in the program? Also, do you need a car since I dont drive yet?  I plan on going to Anaheim Disneyland DCP.


----------



## goldmay

rosie1423 said:


> I have a couple of questions. Would it be possible to take online classes while in the program? Also, do you need a car since I dont drive yet?  I plan on going to Anaheim Disneyland DCP.



You can take online classes. I haven't been in the program but I know some areas get a lot of hours and might not have time to take on a class as well.

A car isn't necessary, but it does make it easier to get around. Not just for work but in day to day errands. Not sure if you have someone to drive you or not, but public transportation can be unreliable. You can always try to find a carpool with other cast members though.


----------



## LunchBox

Anyone have a rough idea how much a pay check will be after taxes and rent are taken out?


----------



## mickeyway

Anyone know if the CPs are now getting 9.50/hour as the minimum wage?


----------



## Princess_Kayla

I was wondering if there were any areas in this program that are apart of the imagineers. I'm going to school for Game and Simulation Programming and would love to work with programming or gaming programming/design within Disney.

Also if you live nearby, like less than 30 minutes can you opt from the dorm rooms and still stay at your house? Or do you have to stay in the dorms?


----------



## khancock

Princess_Kayla said:


> I was wondering if there were any areas in this program that are apart of the imagineers. I'm going to school for Game and Simulation Programming and would love to work with programming or gaming programming/design within Disney.
> 
> Also if you live nearby, like less than 30 minutes can you opt from the dorm rooms and still stay at your house? Or do you have to stay in the dorms?



Might be a tad early for the postings, but WDI does have opportunities
http://wdi.disneycareers.com/en/career-areas/students-recent-grads/internships-co-ops/

You should also look into stuff with Disney Interactive

You can opt out of housing.


----------



## Boopuff

Just wondering if anyone knows if they give DCP kids magic bands.  I was thinking they might since CMs have entrance cards. I haven't been able to find an answer! Thanks.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Boopuff said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows if they give DCP kids magic bands.  I was thinking they might since CMs have entrance cards. I haven't been able to find an answer! Thanks.



Cast who were working during a specified period in 2014 received complimentary Magic Bands, but cast hired after that date do not.


----------



## goofy4tink

Question for anyone who might know for sure. Dd graduates May 2016. She is planning on applying for DCP in Jan/Feb for Fall '16 program. If she doesn't make it, is she allowed to apply for the Spring '17 program? I've seen that as long as you didn't graduate more than 6 months prior, you can still apply. So....I'm assuming that she could still apply next Aug for the Spring '17 program. Hopefully this is the case.


----------



## leeg229

goofy4tink said:


> Question for anyone who might know for sure. Dd graduates May 2016. She is planning on applying for DCP in Jan/Feb for Fall '16 program. If she doesn't make it, is she allowed to apply for the Spring '17 program? I've seen that as long as you didn't graduate more than 6 months prior, you can still apply. So....I'm assuming that she could still apply next Aug for the Spring '17 program. Hopefully this is the case.



*Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes at an accredited program or institution and have completed at least one semester OR have graduated within the past six months*

The way I see it she would be eligible to apply while enrolled for the Fall program and if she doesn't make it apply again in September after graduation for the Spring '17 program. Hopefully it doesn't take two attempts though!  

Source: Disney Careers Job Details for College Program


----------



## goofy4tink

leeg229 said:


> *Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes at an accredited program or institution and have completed at least one semester OR have graduated within the past six months*
> 
> The way I see it she would be eligible to apply while enrolled for the Fall program and if she doesn't make it apply again in September after graduation for the Spring '17 program. Hopefully it doesn't take two attempts though!
> 
> Source: Disney Careers Job Details for College Program


That's how I read it as well! Hopefully she makes it the first time though. She wants to work for Disney for at least 5 yrs...then decide what to do going forward. 
Thanks.


----------



## lakphotomom

I think the applicants have to be enrolled and taking classes to apply.  They can still participate after they graduate, but have to apply while a student.  http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/faq/students-recent-grads/disney-college-program/


----------



## goldmay

goofy4tink said:


> Question for anyone who might know for sure. Dd graduates May 2016. She is planning on applying for DCP in Jan/Feb for Fall '16 program. If she doesn't make it, is she allowed to apply for the Spring '17 program? I've seen that as long as you didn't graduate more than 6 months prior, you can still apply. So....I'm assuming that she could still apply next Aug for the Spring '17 program. Hopefully this is the case.



This is from 2013 but I don't think it's changed:
In order to be eligible to apply and interview, an applicant must currently be enrolled as a full time or part time student in an accredited college or university in the U.S.

A senior may apply during their last semester to participate after they have graduated.

If someone has graduated and is no longer enrolled and taking courses, they would no longer be eligible for the Disney College Program.

If they have graduated and have continued their schooling by pursuing another degree or attending graduate school, they would still be eligible.
https://disneyprogramsblog.com/what...m-start-dates-for-the-disney-college-program/


----------



## Deb & Bill

My son graduated last May.  He was a Professional Intern this summer and started the CP two weeks ago.  But he also got a full time job offer based on his PI this week and is terminating his CP this week.


----------



## goofy4tink

*Application Requirements*
In order to submit an application for the Disney College Program, applicants must meet the following requirements.

*1. Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes at an accredited program or institution and have completed at least one semester OR have graduated within the past six months.*

This is what it says.....So, according to this, if my dd graduates in May 2016, she can apply for the Fall program (2016) in Jan/Feb '16, and then, because Aug '16 is 3 months after graduation (within that 6 month period as stated above) should be able to apply in Aug '16 for the Spring '17 program. 
Hopefully it won't be an issue....she can always check if she gets refused next winter. Otherwise, she'll be taking an on-line course somewhere.


----------



## Pinkflmngo

goofy4tink said:


> This is what it says.....So, according to this, if my dd graduates in May 2016, she can apply for the Fall program (2016) *in Jan/Feb '16*,



But she *WILL* be currently enrolled when she _*APPLIES *_in Jan/Feb '16. It won't matter that she has graduated by the time that she does the CP. It only matters that she is enrolled at the time of application.



goofy4tink said:


> In order to *submit an application* for the Disney College Program


----------



## goofy4tink

Pinkflmngo said:


> But she *WILL* be currently enrolled when she _*APPLIES *_in Jan/Feb '16. It won't matter that she has graduated by the time that she does the CP. It only matters that she is enrolled at the time of application.


Absolutely! And that's why we hope they take her for the 2016 Fall program. But, if for some reason they don't, because she will still be within 6 months of her graduation, we are hoping she will be able to apply in Aug '16 for the Spring '17 program. I guess we'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Magicsoccer

My son is a new DCP.  If we are there visiting the parks and have fast passes, how can he get the same fast passes with us or can he?


----------



## dizagain

My DD would just ask nicely and they always let her go with us every time!


----------



## britterbell

Hi all,

I'm thinking of applying to the DCP either this Spring 2016 semester or Spring 2017. My question is in regards to character performers. Is it difficult to be a character performer for the DCP? Any audition tips? Thanks!


----------



## HM2012Butler

britterbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of applying to the DCP either this Spring 2016 semester or Spring 2017. My question is in regards to character performers. Is it difficult to be a character performer for the DCP? Any audition tips? Thanks!



Yes, It is very difficult to become a character performer and it can be tougher on a CP. As a CP they may require you to sign a longer contract (spring advantage). As for the auditions, they are obviously based heavily on looks. they will eliminate most people from face characters quickly. Height plays a big role in both types of characters. Just be comfortable with yourself, have a basic knowledge of dance (nothing crazy but they will have you do a few steps. its easy.)


----------



## Magicsoccer

Where can they buy the discounted tickets to the Christmas Party, etc?  He knows enough to know there is a discount, but hasn't figured out yet where to go to buy them.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Magicsoccer said:


> Where can they buy the discounted tickets to the Christmas Party, etc?  He knows enough to know there is a discount, but hasn't figured out yet where to go to buy them.



They are sold at Company D stores. There is one at Disney University, one at Epcot, one at Hollywood Studios (only open very limited hours), and one at the Team Disney bldg (across the street from Downtown Disney)


----------



## goofy4tink

britterbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking of applying to the DCP either this Spring 2016 semester or Spring 2017. My question is in regards to character performers. Is it difficult to be a character performer for the DCP? Any audition tips? Thanks!


My dd's good friend did the CP starting in January '15. She worked in the pin store in DTD. Towards the end of her stay, she decided to stay on and see if she could do character work. She got in, but had to extend. Evidently, that's the best way to do it. Very few CP kids get to do character work immediately. Dd's friend got to hang out with Chip, Dale, Ferb, and a few others.


----------



## BadDad

Theater and Dance majors have a better chance due to their developed skill set at auditions.


----------



## goofy4tink

BadDad said:


> Theater and Dance majors have a better chance due to their developed skill set at auditions.


And people say a degree in theatre isn't useful!!!!  But, it's true. My dd's friend is a dancer as well as a performer....but not her major. But she is comfortable performing in front of people and understands the audition process. So, fingers crossed that dd's theatre degree will help her out when she finally gets to WDW.


----------



## CarolAnnB

Magicsoccer said:


> My son is a new DCP.  If we are there visiting the parks and have fast passes, how can he get the same fast passes with us or can he?


CPs can book FP 7 days out with their main gate pass.  My DD just goes into MDE and either copies ours or just books one for herself at the same time.  Sometimes we have had to switch our times so we could all be together.


----------



## PunkTheRocker

I took the phone interview last night, got the "Thank You for Interviewing" email, and was told I'd get a response likely in October. But today my Dashboard is telling me I'm No Longer in Consideration, with the date being when I took the web based interview 10 days ago. I'm really confused, since the date is wrong, I got no indication from the interview that I was gonna get rejected straight away, and I've received no communication saying I've been denied other then that. I don't really get it.


----------



## goldmay

PunkTheRocker said:


> I took the phone interview last night, got the "Thank You for Interviewing" email, and was told I'd get a response likely in October. But today my Dashboard is telling me I'm No Longer in Consideration, with the date being when I took the web based interview 10 days ago. I'm really confused, since the date is wrong, I got no indication from the interview that I was gonna get rejected straight away, and I've received no communication saying I've been denied other then that. I don't really get it.



Sorry, I think it is accurate. This happened to me when I applied for fall 2015 -- I felt the interview went great, but a couple of hours later I got the NLIC on my dashboard. It took about 24 hours after my interview for the official email to come in.

I wouldn't take it personally, and keep trying for future semesters if you are able to. I also had an in-person interview and was hired as a regular CM not long after that so I'm not sure what criteria they have for the phone interviews.


----------



## PunkTheRocker

goldmay said:


> Sorry, I think it is accurate. This happened to me when I applied for fall 2015 -- I felt the interview went great, but a couple of hours later I got the NLIC on my dashboard. It took about 24 hours after my interview for the official email to come in.
> 
> I wouldn't take it personally, and keep trying for future semesters if you are able to. I also had an in-person interview and was hired as a regular CM not long after that so I'm not sure what criteria they have for the phone interviews.



Did yours also say the date of rejection as when you took your phone interview? Mine says 10 days ago. It's also been 24 hours now and I don't have anything.


----------



## goldmay

PunkTheRocker said:


> Did yours also say the date of rejection as when you took your phone interview? Mine says 10 days ago. It's also been 24 hours now and I don't have anything.



I don't remember since this was back in February. But if you don't hear from them soon I'd recommend calling and getting a status update.


----------



## wdw&sonny

My son was recently accepted to the DCP for Spring 2016, just a week or so after his phone interview.  He was accepted to the role of park entry.  But, he was also planning on attending the character performer auditions in early October. 
Does anyone know if accepting his Park Entry role will preclude him from being considered as a character performer?  Or, can he still audition and if accepted, then decline the other role?
He tried to call the DCP but couldn't reach a live person to discuss.
Thanks.


----------



## trvlqueen

wdw&sonny said:


> My son was recently accepted to the DCP for Spring 2016, just a week or so after his phone interview.  He was accepted to the role of park entry.  But, he was also planning on attending the character performer auditions in early October.
> Does anyone know if accepting his Park Entry role will preclude him from being considered as a character performer?  Or, can he still audition and if accepted, then decline the other role?
> He tried to call the DCP but couldn't reach a live person to discuss.
> Thanks.




It will not preclude him from being a performer.  He needs to accept the current role offered, and then if he is cast in a performance role, Disney will switch him.  This comes from the FAQ comment section below the audition information.  My daughter is doing the same thing - we are still waiting for her offer ... phone interview was a little over a week ago and she's still "pending" - but very excited!  Congrats to your son.


----------



## SingingMom

goofy4tink said:


> And people say a degree in theatre isn't useful!!!!  But, it's true. My dd's friend is a dancer as well as a performer....but not her major. But she is comfortable performing in front of people and understands the audition process. So, fingers crossed that dd's theatre degree will help her out when she finally gets to WDW.



I'm hijacking for a moment! ;-) .....* Very true!*     A theatre degree_ *is*_ more useful than most people think!    The ability to think on your feet, engage with many people at one time or individually, use eye contact, speak clearly, carry yourself with poise, etc.... These are all very useful skill sets in the "real world"!


----------



## anthonyDCP

My main concern about applying is the phone call portion. Can anybody tell me what sort of questions they asked, or how they went about calling you? I just want to be prepared if I make it that far in the application process and jot down a few notes to talk about during the call. Also - I often hear that you are asked about your past work experience. This may sound dumb, but does volunteer work count as work experience? I imagine it does, but I just want to play it safe. Thank you, and thank you creator of this thread! It is very useful and I've found myself lurking in here a lot!


----------



## dizagain

I have two DD' s who have been accepted and yes, the phone interview is scary to think about!  However, both girls were quickly put at ease by their recruiters and enjoyed their interviews!  Your volunteer experience is great- it shows your community awareness, responsibility, ability to work with a team, etc.  Continue to read blogs and watch vlogs in preparation but make sure you are answering questions in your way, not someone else's!  Your excitement and determination will shine through!  Good luck!


----------



## anthonyDCP

Thanks for the answer, dizagain! Very helpful and appreciated, anything that will calm my mind just a little is the best sort of help 

Another question for this thread: for those who have done/ are doing/ know someone who has done DCP, did you/they talk to an advisor at their school before they applied, or after they applied and have already been accepted? I am applying in February for the Fall 2016 semester and don't know if I should start talking with advisors now, or wait until I have applied and see if I am accepted or not before I start talking to my school. Thanks again!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

It sounds simple, but these are my main tips for the phone interview.
1) Be yourself!! Talk authentically.
2) Remember your interviewer's name, and thank them by name at the end.
3) Smile! They can't see you, but they can hear it in your voice.



anthonyDCP said:


> Thanks for the answer, dizagain! Very helpful and appreciated, anything that will calm my mind just a little is the best sort of help
> 
> Another question for this thread: for those who have done/ are doing/ know someone who has done DCP, did you/they talk to an advisor at their school before they applied, or after they applied and have already been accepted? I am applying in February for the Fall 2016 semester and don't know if I should start talking with advisors now, or wait until I have applied and see if I am accepted or not before I start talking to my school. Thanks again!



I did the program the semester after I graduated and didn't need to speak to an advisor, but I would as soon as possible. You won't have a lot of time to make a decision once you are accepted.


----------



## goofy4tink

SingingMom said:


> I'm hijacking for a moment! ;-) .....* Very true!*     A theatre degree_ *is*_ more useful than most people think!    The ability to think on your feet, engage with many people at one time or individually, use eye contact, speak clearly, carry yourself with poise, etc.... These are all very useful skill sets in the "real world"!


So true!! She is currently studying abroad, and I have to say that due to her being a theatre major, she has grown a lot!! She is taking more responsibility. She is much more self-confident, that's for sure!!!
Fingers crossed she will get to use those skills in the DCP next fall!!! We did check directly with Disney CP recruiting...she is able to apple after she graduates...as long as it's within six months!!! So, she'll get two shots at it!!!


----------



## anthonyDCP

Thanks hannahinwonderland 

Another question: I've been watching videos/vlogs galore of people doing the DCP, and I've watched many about the application/interview process. NOBODY ever talks about the web-based interview! What happens there??


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

anthonyDCP said:


> Thanks hannahinwonderland
> 
> Another question: I've been watching videos/vlogs galore of people doing the DCP, and I've watched many about the application/interview process. NOBODY ever talks about the web-based interview! What happens there??



It's an online personality assessment type thing, similar to something you would take for a job at any other big corporation. My best advice for that is to pick strong & consistent answers. I've taken it twice and passed it both times, some people do seem to have trouble with it but in general, I think that if you pick what you think they "want to hear" it's usually the correct answer.


----------



## anthonyDCP

Hannahinwonderland said:


> It's an online personality assessment type thing, similar to something you would take for a job at any other big corporation. My best advice for that is to pick strong & consistent answers. I've taken it twice and passed it both times, some people do seem to have trouble with it but in general, I think that if you pick what you think they "want to hear" it's usually the correct answer.


Thanks again, your tips are super helpful! So is this like a multiple choice type of test, or do they allow you to write your own answers or a little bit of both?


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

anthonyDCP said:


> Thanks again, your tips are super helpful! So is this like a multiple choice type of test, or do they allow you to write your own answers or a little bit of both?



I don't remember exact items, but it's structured on a continuum from something like "strongly agree" to "strongly disagree". So it will be something like "I always show up to work on time" and then you'll choose an option. 

Typically, you want to go with the answers that make you seem honest and dependable. A trick that these test writers use (I am in psych grad school and know a lot about assessment) is that they will ask questions multiple times in order to gauge your "true" answer and your consistency. So just remain consistent.


----------



## anthonyDCP

Hannahinwonderland said:


> I don't remember exact items, but it's structured on a continuum from something like "strongly agree" to "strongly disagree". So it will be something like "I always show up to work on time" and then you'll choose an option.
> 
> Typically, you want to go with the answers that make you seem honest and dependable. A trick that these test writers use (I am in psych grad school and know a lot about assessment) is that they will ask questions multiple times in order to gauge your "true" answer and your consistency. So just remain consistent.


Awesome, thanks so much once again! Super helpful


----------



## Mufasahh

Are the recruiters able to see the resume you've uploaded on the career's site? I noticed there was no place in the application this time asking me to upload a resume, but I do have one on the career site already for when I applied to The Disney Store that I just started working at.


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

anthonyDCP said:


> Can anybody tell me what sort of questions they asked, *or how they went about calling you?*



"Calling" is what we old folks did before texting was a thing. First, the caller will dial a number, which will cause the other person's phone to ring. Once the other person answers the ringing phone the two parties can carry out a vocal conversation.


----------



## anthonyDCP

Does applying for the DCP require a resume?


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

No resume required.


----------



## meghant

Does Disney offer anything similar to the college program that is just for the summer? I would absolutely love a type of summer internship with the company, but I haven't found anything I could apply to just for the summer.


----------



## goldmay

meghant said:


> Does Disney offer anything similar to the college program that is just for the summer? I would absolutely love a type of summer internship with the company, but I haven't found anything I could apply to just for the summer.



Their summer program is only open to DCP alumni.


----------



## Deb & Bill

meghant said:


> Does Disney offer anything similar to the college program that is just for the summer? I would absolutely love a type of summer internship with the company, but I haven't found anything I could apply to just for the summer.


My son did a summer Professional Internship this past summer.  He had already accepted a Fall Extended CP, so they changed that to a Fall Program instead.  His PI started mid-May and was over mid-Aug.  Then he started the CP and two weeks later was hired based on his summer PI.  He graduated four days before he started his PI.


----------



## SingingMom

anthonyDCP said:


> Does applying for the DCP require a resume?


No resume required, but it would be helpful to have one in front of you during your phone interview, to make sure you remember specific experience you want to highlight in your conversation.  It's exciting and nerve wracking, since it is your snippet of time to make a great impression.  It's not like you have the luxury of face to face contact.  It's an abbreviated time on the phone, so make the most of it!  Good luck!


----------



## lacy1101

My daughter did the CP back in Fall 2014 and has decided to go back!  She and a friend both applied and were made offers (which expire today BTW). My daughter accepted her's last night and received the "thank you for accepting" email, the email to reset her dashboard password, etc., all the way through submitting her program fees. Her friend, however, received the "thank you for accepting" email, but nothing after that. She is worried because the offer expires today and she hasn't been able to complete the process. Has anyone had a similar issue recently?


----------



## Mufasahh

Was wondering if they ever send acceptance emails in the night/weekends?


----------



## allisonwonderland17

Hi, I'm a rec major at my university and am applying for the 2016 Fall Advantage and I was wondering a couple of things.

1) Is it possible to apply for both Fall and Fall Advantage?
2) Is there a certain way acceptances are sent out? For example, do they send out the Fall/Spring advantage acceptances first & then fall/spring?
3) As for the WBI, I know honesty is the best policy, but what about if you answer honestly, and they say you're only answering "what you think they want to hear?"


Thanks!


----------



## Olivia Gaines

Hi yah! 
I applied to the Disney college program way back in September and held my phone interview on the 20th of September! I still haven't heard back and I already emailed the company wondering if something went wrong. The last day to find out if youre still being considered is tomorrow and i just feel like I should've heard something by now. This isn't normal is it?


----------



## Sparkie

I dont know how the CP works at all but my daughter is planning on applying for the Fall term. She has researched the program but I dont know very much. What are "program fees"?


----------



## goldmay

Sparkie said:


> I dont know how the CP works at all but my daughter is planning on applying for the Fall term. She has researched the program but I dont know very much. What are "program fees"?



http://cp.disneycareers.com/en/program-components/living/fees/


----------



## cookieswithangel

allisonwonderland17 said:


> *1) Is it possible to apply for both Fall and Fall Advantage?* Yes! It will have an option to select one or both. The interviewer will also ask you your preference. I checked both, but wanted fall, and emphasized that in my interview, and I got it.
> *2) Is there a certain way acceptances are sent out? For example, do they send out the Fall/Spring advantage acceptances first & then fall/spring?* There is theories. I know for me, there was a wave of acceptances where the majority of people were attractions, and that's when I got accepted, in that cluster. As for fall/FA, There might be some groups together, but there is no set certain way they're sent out. It's really rather random.
> *3) As for the WBI, I know honesty is the best policy, but what about if you answer honestly, and they say you're only answering "what you think they want to hear?"* My interviewer didn't bring up my WBI. So if you pass it, a topic or two might be brought up in your phone interview, but they aren't going to give you the 3rd degree over what you said. Seriously, be honest, be yourself. If you aren't, you'll probably have a harder time passing the WBI.
> "





Sparkie said:


> I dont know how the CP works at all but my daughter is planning on applying for the Fall term. She has researched the program but I dont know very much. What are "program fees"?


 As of last year, the program at WDW was $300 and I believe DL was $800.


----------



## Prince_Lionheart

This may be a silly question. But is it tough to get into the college program? I've had a few friends who said the process wasn't too bad, but I don't want to get these ides of going during like the fall and then find out I didn't get in.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Prince_Lionheart said:


> This may be a silly question. But is it tough to get into the college program? I've had a few friends who said the process wasn't too bad, but I don't want to get these ides of going during like the fall and then find out I didn't get in.



I think it really depends on some factors, one of which is luck. I got in on my first try and most people I know who applied also got in. The key is to just be able to get through the Web- based interview and then nail a phone interview. However, there is a small segment of people who never even receive the web based intervention and I am not really sure why. There are a lot of applicants, but also a lot of spots.


----------



## cookieswithangel

Prince_Lionheart said:


> This may be a silly question. But is it tough to get into the college program? I've had a few friends who said the process wasn't too bad, but I don't want to get these ides of going during like the fall and then find out I didn't get in.


The program is highly competitive. I think for fall 2014, they said they had about 20,000 applicants, and there was maybe 4,000 participants accepted? It's around that. The process itself is not bad, but Disney is looking for a certain type of person, and they have very good screening techniques to find those people. I got in my first time applying, however, one of my roommates had applied once before, and another had applied twice before getting in on her third try. I wouldn't go in thinking you've got it in the bag, because it is competitive. There are plenty of blogs and tools out there to help you prepare for the application process though, so utilize those to help you do the best you can in the process.


----------



## Prince_Lionheart

cookieswithangel said:


> The program is highly competitive. I think for fall 2014, they said they had about 20,000 applicants, and there was maybe 4,000 participants accepted? It's around that. The process itself is not bad, but Disney is looking for a certain type of person, and they have very good screening techniques to find those people. I got in my first time applying, however, one of my roommates had applied once before, and another had applied twice before getting in on her third try. I wouldn't go in thinking you've got it in the bag, because it is competitive. There are plenty of blogs and tools out there to help you prepare for the application process though, so utilize those to help you do the best you can in the process.



Hey! Thank you!  That is nice information. I just tend to overthink situations a lot and my biggest fear obviously is that I'll never get in. My friend just said she was able to do the program for a year and told me about the process, but I wasn't really aware Disney rejected so many applicants. And I've heard about that Disney is looking for that _type _of person. Scary thought though.

Oh Hannahinwonderland I didn't see your post! Thank you for the advice. I've heard a couple people say they got in their first try and I've never heard people say they had to reapply again to get in. It's good to see everyone's stories


----------



## brb1006

For those that work with characters at various WDW resorts in the past. Who decided to be friends with Marie from The Aristocats at the Magic Kingdom in Town Square? How did you feel making children and other visitors happy, what is your favorite guest memory and what was your favorite experience working as a character?


----------



## Joanna71985

Marie has lots of "friends". And there are a few factors that go into that


----------



## anthonyDCP

Two questions!! So I'm planning on fall 2016 program, 1) when are applications typically expected to come out? Is it safe to say it will be some time in February? And 2) I am currently in my second semester of my freshman year of college and still don't know what I want to do in life so my major is still general as of now. Does this lessen my chances of being accepted? Should I tell them I have an idea of what I want to do later in life (which I have ideas, but nothing definite)? Thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

anthonyDCP said:


> Two questions!! So I'm planning on fall 2016 program, 1) when are applications typically expected to come out? Is it safe to say it will be some time in February? And 2) I am currently in my second semester of my freshman year of college and still don't know what I want to do in life so my major is still general as of now. Does this lessen my chances of being accepted? Should I tell them I have an idea of what I want to do later in life (which I have ideas, but nothing definite)? Thank you!



1) it should go up late Jan/early Feb 2016 

2) I was undeclared when I did my first CP, so it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## anthonyDCP

Thanks a lot for your answers, Joanna!
Sorry for all the questions, but I have a few more:
1) at what point in the interview process will they ask if you want WDL or WDL (if they even do ask your preference?) and say I put WDW as my preference, is it possible to be accepted for WDL?
2) my number 1 role is entertainment/character performer, which I know is difficult to get but I've had several years of dance and theater experience. My question about this is - basically, how does it work? I know the phone interview is before the audition date, but what if I am accepted (for instance) for something else before I hear back from the audition? Or are they tied together?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

anthonyDCP said:


> Thanks a lot for your answers, Joanna!
> Sorry for all the questions, but I have a few more:
> 1) at what point in the interview process will they ask if you want WDL or WDL (if they even do ask your preference?) and say I put WDW as my preference, is it possible to be accepted for WDL?
> 2) my number 1 role is entertainment/character performer, which I know is difficult to get but I've had several years of dance and theater experience. My question about this is - basically, how does it work? I know the phone interview is before the audition date, but what if I am accepted (for instance) for something else before I hear back from the audition? Or are they tied together?



1) It's on the application, or at least it was the last time I applied. You can apply for either or both. The role selection is a little different between the two locations. 

2) It is possible to be accepted for another role and then converted to character performer if you're successful at your audition. Being unsuccessful at the audition doesn't mean you won't be accepted for another role, even if you haven't been already, though.


----------



## Courfeyrac

Hi, everyone!  I have a quick question about the Web Based Interview.  I am not applying until this summer for 2017 SA, but I am already worrying about the WBI!  I've been trying to find information about it, and was wondering if this quiz is similar to the questions they ask.

I know it's probably a little crazy to be thinking about it already, but I have wanted this for years and want to make sure I'm REALLY prepared!


----------



## Vanessa Evans

I applied for the College Program last semester and did not make it past the personality test. Does anyone have advice for that portion of the application?


----------



## Courfeyrac

Vanessa Evans said:


> I applied for the College Program last semester and did not make it past the personality test. Does anyone have advice for that portion of the application?


That's what I'm worried about, too.  From what I've read, try to pick either "Strongly Agree" or "Strongly Disagree."  Disney wants you to have an opinion and to stand firm in your opinion.  Read carefully, too, because they do rephrase questions, and you don't want to contradict previous answers.  For example, if you put "strongly agree" for a question like "I am never late to work," you would want to put "strongly disagree" for any question like "I am sometimes 15 minutes late to work."  Even if that might be true, think about what Disney's looking for--they want CMs who are timely, responsible, and enthusiastic.

Again, this is purely hear-say from other accounts, as I haven't taken the WBI yet, but it does make sense and aligns with what Disney is looking for in both WBIs and PIs.

EDIT:  That being said, I do have some questions specificially, so if anyone is willing to let me pick their brain, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

As far as the WBI goes, consistency is way more important than always picking "strongly" answers.


----------



## Courfeyrac

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> As far as the WBI goes, consistency is way more important than always picking "strongly" answers.


That makes sense.  

What about questions that could kind of go either way?  I read that there can be a question like, "I work more efficiently than my co-workers."  Would it be better to agree, because it shows confidence in your abilities, or disagree so it doesn't look like you have some kind of a superiority complex?  Haha- sorry for all these questions! I think I'm totally overthinking.


----------



## bibliobihullabaloo

I have a question. My husband and I put in our applications tonight. He had a link to the WBI less than an hour later. I got an e-mail that said, "Due to the high volume of applications and limited number of opportunities available, not all applicants will move forward in the interviewing process. You will receive an update regarding the status of your application no later than April 15, 2016."

Does this mean anything? I have lots of experience in customer service, theatre, and working with children. Why did he go straight through and I didn't?


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

bibliobihullabaloo said:


> Why did he go straight through and I didn't?



Nobody knows the answer to this question. I have friends with tons of work experience who had to apply 2-3 times to even get a WBI, and friends who had zero work experience who got accepted on their first try.


----------



## knel722

I have a question about the WBI; if anyone can offer advice I'd greatly appreciate it! I had recently applied for the Fall 2016 Disney College Program. In my excitement to apply, it had slipped my mind that I had WBI results still active; I applied for the Spring 2016 semester back in October 2015, so my results would still be valid until April. I didn't realize that it was recommended to wait to apply until WBI results have expired until I read the DCP official blog. Unfortunately, I can't remember if I had passed or failed the assessment when I last applied. After I took the WBI last fall, I remember getting an email that just stated "We'll notify you before the x deadline a month later I was notified that I didn't make it (no phone interview either). If I had failed the WBI back in October, will I still have a chance to be in consideration for Fall 2016? I'm concerned that I may have made a huge mistake with my applying early. Has anyone experience this before and know what to do? Thank you so much!


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

knel722 said:


> I have a question about the WBI; if anyone can offer advice I'd greatly appreciate it! I had recently applied for the Fall 2016 Disney College Program. In my excitement to apply, it had slipped my mind that I had WBI results still active; I applied for the Spring 2016 semester back in October 2015, so my results would still be valid until April. I didn't realize that it was recommended to wait to apply until WBI results have expired until I read the DCP official blog. Unfortunately, I can't remember if I had passed or failed the assessment when I last applied. After I took the WBI last fall, I remember getting an email that just stated "We'll notify you before the x deadline a month later I was notified that I didn't make it (no phone interview either). If I had failed the WBI back in October, will I still have a chance to be in consideration for Fall 2016? I'm concerned that I may have made a huge mistake with my applying early. Has anyone experience this before and know what to do? Thank you so much!



It sounds to me like you passed the WBI last fall, even though you weren't offered a phone interview - failing the WBI results in a more-or-less instant No Longer In Consideration status. 

Waiting until April to apply wouldn't have been an option since applications will almost certainly close before then. So, since you already applied for Fall, what's happened since you submitted the application? What does the status on your dashboard say? What kinds of email communications have you received?


----------



## knel722

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> It sounds to me like you passed the WBI last fall, even though you weren't offered a phone interview - failing the WBI results in a more-or-less instant No Longer In Consideration status.
> 
> Waiting until April to apply wouldn't have been an option since applications will almost certainly close before then. So, since you already applied for Fall, what's happened since you submitted the application? What does the status on your dashboard say? What kinds of email communications have you received?


Thank you for the response! You've helped me be a little less of a worrywart! I applied on Jan.13 and the only email I've gotten was the generic thank you for applying communication. I'm still showing as submission on my dashboard, but I know it could take a while for me to hear something back since so many are applying. I just got worried after reading tidbit on the DCP blog the day after I applied. I thought I messed up my chance at being one step closer to my dreams haha. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EasyRider16

I honestly think the entire selection process is random. I applied twice before, got accepted both times, but unfortunately couldn't do it BOTH times , talk about bad luck. But, now I've applied for Fall of 2016 and I have a phone interview this Sunday. NO excuses this time!


----------



## disneyfanUSA

Hi I am looking to apply for this upcoming fall. Do you recommend attaching a cover letter and resume to the application? Thank you!


----------



## goofy4tink

Quick question...my dd is still in process. She had her phone interview on Tuesday. The interviewer told her that character auditions, for DCP people, is going to be in NYC. Does anyone have any idea where in NYC? We would arrive the day prior and stay the night...so would like to be in the general area. I'll book now and then cancel if she doesn't get accepted. But, would rather know she has a place to sleep the night before auditioning.
thanks for any help!!! This waiting is soooo hard.


----------



## Mufasahh

I will be arriving for my CP at WDW in about a week and I am a bit nervous because I didn't pick the roommates, just had them randomly assigned. I did this because I am not big on social media and don't have a facebook or anything. Not because I'm anti-social in real life, just social media isn't really my cup of tea. Anyways, could anyone share some experiences by chance who picked randomly assigned roommates? Did it work out decently? I think I'm pretty easy to get along with. However I haven't lived with roommates before, and I'm also a gay male so I'm hoping homophobia isn't an issue if I get all straight roommates.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

disneyfanUSA said:


> Hi I am looking to apply for this upcoming fall. Do you recommend attaching a cover letter and resume to the application? Thank you!



If you haven't applied already, I would not include those things personally. There are so many applications that there is only a small chance that anyone actually looks at those things. IMHO, they have a system that picks out key answers and words, and that's about it. Good luck!



goofy4tink said:


> Quick question...my dd is still in process. She had her phone interview on Tuesday. The interviewer told her that character auditions, for DCP people, is going to be in NYC. Does anyone have any idea where in NYC? We would arrive the day prior and stay the night...so would like to be in the general area. I'll book now and then cancel if she doesn't get accepted. But, would rather know she has a place to sleep the night before auditioning.
> thanks for any help!!! This waiting is soooo hard.



They haven't announced the exact location yet, but they have been telling DCP hopefuls over the phone what the dates are...so that's the only info for now I believe!


----------



## Meredith199

Hi! I applied for the DCP Fall 2016 and didn't have to do a web based interview. A few minutes after completing the application I received an email prompting me to schedule my phone interview. I was accepted to the DCP for the spring 2016 but had to decline. I was wondering if they had done away with the web based interview or if I got to skip that step because I had been through the process before.


----------



## gabzee

Meredith199 said:


> Hi! I applied for the DCP Fall 2016 and didn't have to do a web based interview. A few minutes after completing the application I received an email prompting me to schedule my phone interview. I was accepted to the DCP for the spring 2016 but had to decline. I was wondering if they had done away with the web based interview or if I got to skip that step because I had been through the process before.



They still have the web based interview. However, the answers to your WBI are good for 6 months. The WBI you did for Spring 2016 carried over to Fall 2016.


----------



## Saiyuki mama

Help im a newbie at the Disney cp and it's my first week and I'm already hitting a wall. I had a misdemeanor 9 years ago-shoplifting, and the charges were withdrawn after community service and frees were paid but there's still a record. However it doesn't exempt me from working. I disclosed the charges to my during my interview but apparently nothing I had uploaded to my dorms for disclosure papers were received. now I've been removed from traditions and training and I'm freaking out because no one has answered my calls or informed me if they received my paper work I faxed over and I moved from a whole other states for this.

Does this mean I can no longer participate in the program? How long does it takes to process and can I redo traditions and training?

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SureAsLiz

goofy4tink said:


> Quick question...my dd is still in process. She had her phone interview on Tuesday. The interviewer told her that character auditions, for DCP people, is going to be in NYC. Does anyone have any idea where in NYC? We would arrive the day prior and stay the night...so would like to be in the general area. I'll book now and then cancel if she doesn't get accepted. But, would rather know she has a place to sleep the night before auditioning.
> thanks for any help!!! This waiting is soooo hard.



A little late and you may have already found this out, but check out the Disney Auditions site. They currently have 9 different DCP auditions posted, including the one in NYC


----------



## goofy4tink

SureAsLiz said:


> A little late and you may have already found this out, but check out the Disney Auditions site. They currently have 9 different DCP auditions posted, including the one in NYC


Yep, they finally put the location on the site. Looks like a few nights in NYC!


----------



## Aria

Hi guys!! I have a question. So I'm new to the DCP and I've already had to call out sick twice, probably plus third time today so I'm going to get a reprimand, ugh. I called my leader and they said if I went to the doctors, it would be one point, but I have no transportation there 

So there's a huge family emergency that's come up and I absolutely must go home this weekend, but I really can't afford to call out this whole weekend! If I do, would I get termed?

I really don't want to do that because I adore my job and the program and I really want to stay here and make a good impression, so my hope is to trade some shifts away but I'm really confused on how to do this. I don't know where to look to trade. I've tried on facebook but no one ever responds, it seems almost impossible especially giving away weekend shifts. Can someone please help me? So many people say it's easy to give away shifts but I am finding it impossible


----------



## Aria

Hi guys!! I have a question. So I'm new to the DCP and I've already had to call out sick twice, probably plus third time today so I'm going to get a reprimand, ugh. I called my leader and they said if I went to the doctors, it would be one point, but I have no transportation there 

So there's a huge family emergency that's come up and I absolutely must go home this weekend, but I really can't afford to call out this whole weekend! If I do, would I get termed?

I really don't want to do that because I adore my job and the program and I really want to stay here and make a good impression, so my hope is to trade some shifts away but I'm really confused on how to do this. I don't know where to look to trade. I've tried on facebook but no one ever responds, it seems almost impossible especially giving away weekend shifts. Can someone please help me? So many people say it's easy to give away shifts but I am finding it impossible


----------



## goldmay

Aria said:


> Hi guys!! I have a question. So I'm new to the DCP and I've already had to call out sick twice, probably plus third time today so I'm going to get a reprimand, ugh. I called my leader and they said if I went to the doctors, it would be one point, but I have no transportation there
> 
> So there's a huge family emergency that's come up and I absolutely must go home this weekend, but I really can't afford to call out this whole weekend! If I do, would I get termed?
> 
> I really don't want to do that because I adore my job and the program and I really want to stay here and make a good impression, so my hope is to trade some shifts away but I'm really confused on how to do this. I don't know where to look to trade. I've tried on facebook but no one ever responds, it seems almost impossible especially giving away weekend shifts. Can someone please help me? So many people say it's easy to give away shifts but I am finding it impossible



Can you take the bus or an Uber to the hospital?

I'm on the west coast so I'm not sure if things are different at WDW, but the Hub has a page where you can post shifts to trade or give away. The people in my  department don't really use it though, so we just ask around at work in person or by phone.


----------



## goofy4tink

Could I ask a question? My dd has applied for Fall 2016...a month ago. She applied the first day, got her WBI, then phone interview scheduled. Ok...so she's in progress. The CM told her that there are going to be character auditions in NYC in early March..and that anyone interested in character work had to audition. Not a problem....she's done character work in another theme park, so she figured that would be the case. Anyway.....does anyone know if she could get accepted, into another role, before the audition? She felt that they would withhold her acceptance until here audition was done. I was under the impression that she could get accepted before that, and if she was lucky enough to be chosen for character work, they would just amend her offered role.
Does anyone know what happens in this scenario?  We were just curious.


----------



## gabzee

goofy4tink said:


> Could I ask a question? My dd has applied for Fall 2016...a month ago. She applied the first day, got her WBI, then phone interview scheduled. Ok...so she's in progress. The CM told her that there are going to be character auditions in NYC in early March..and that anyone interested in character work had to audition. Not a problem....she's done character work in another theme park, so she figured that would be the case. Anyway.....does anyone know if she could get accepted, into another role, before the audition? She felt that they would withhold her acceptance until here audition was done. I was under the impression that she could get accepted before that, and if she was lucky enough to be chosen for character work, they would just amend her offered role.
> Does anyone know what happens in this scenario?  We were just curious.



Yes, your daughter can be accepted for another role before the character performer auditions/ before they start announcing character performer acceptances. If accepted for character performer after accepted for a different role they would transfer her to performer.


----------



## goofy4tink

gabzee said:


> Yes, your daughter can be accepted for another role before the character performer auditions/ before they start announcing character performer acceptances. If accepted for character performer after accepted for a different role they would transfer her to performer.


Thanks so much. That's what I thought. Now to continue the eternal waiting.


----------



## Courfeyrac

Hi all!  Not quite sure if there is an answer to this but I'm going to give it a shot. 

I am planning to apply for SA 2017 and did the WBI for practice. I applied on February 23, got the WBI shortly after, and passed it. I then got a PI invite, which was supposed to only be valid for 72 hours. However, the dashboard is still allowing me to schedule a PI, and my status is still "Action Required" and not NLIC. Is this because the WBI results are valid for 6 months, or should I be worried?


----------



## goldmay

I've never declined an interview, but why not just schedule a phone interview? Whether you're accepted or not, it's good practice for interviews in general. If it was just an error and you're NLIC right after signing up, you'll have your answer and it won't affect future applications. 



Courfeyrac said:


> Hi all!  Not quite sure if there is an answer to this but I'm going to give it a shot.
> 
> I am planning to apply for SA 2017 and did the WBI for practice. I applied on February 23, got the WBI shortly after, and passed it. I then got a PI invite, which was supposed to only be valid for 72 hours. However, the dashboard is still allowing me to schedule a PI, and my status is still "Action Required" and not NLIC. Is this because the WBI results are valid for 6 months, or should I be worried?


----------



## Courfeyrac

goldmay said:


> I've never declined an interview, but why not just schedule a phone interview? Whether you're accepted or not, it's good practice for interviews in general. If it was just an error and you're NLIC right after signing up, you'll have your answer and it won't affect future applications.



I'm scared it would hurt me in the long run.  The next application cycle is really my only shot, which is why I did the WBI for practice.  I feel like it would look worse for me if I went through with the PI, possibly got accepted, and declined.  I know people have done this and have still gotten in, but I don't want to do anything too risky and jeopardize my shot at a real phone interview... you know what I mean?


----------



## disneyfanUSA

Hi everyone! I recently was accepted into the Fall program arriving 8/22/16. I have already found 5 other girls all arriving on the same date and all 21+. And we want to all live together. We are also planning on finding 2 more girls to make it a total of 8. What are the odds of all of us getting our request to live together? Also do any of you have any tips or tricks to increase our odds?! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

disneyfanUSA said:


> Hi everyone! I recently was accepted into the Fall program arriving 8/22/16. I have already found 5 other girls all arriving on the same date and all 21+. And we want to all live together. We are also planning on finding 2 more girls to make it a total of 8. What are the odds of all of us getting our request to live together? Also do any of you have any tips or tricks to increase our odds?! Thanks so much!!!



It's hard to bank on 8- when I did my program, we were only allowed to pick up to 4 people. That being said, if you are allowed to pick all 8 people when DORMS comes up, you should be assigned together without a lot of trouble 

I had 4 in my group, and we were assigned together with 2 other random people in a total of 6.


----------



## BadDad

disneyfanUSA said:


> Hi everyone! I recently was accepted into the Fall program arriving 8/22/16. I have already found 5 other girls all arriving on the same date and all 21+. And we want to all live together. We are also planning on finding 2 more girls to make it a total of 8. What are the odds of all of us getting our request to live together? Also do any of you have any tips or tricks to increase our odds?! Thanks so much!!!



Question: What are your roles?


----------



## disneyfanUSA

BadDad said:


> Question: What are your roles?



We are all Quick Service, Seaters or merchandise. Does that matter on where you get placed for housing?


----------



## CiscoDel

I have a question. I am currently enrolled in a Graduates School and going under financial aid, and my very 1st sem will end this May 2016, if i do get into the DCP what am I going to do with my school? Can i get info as to how this will all work especially since i am going under financial aid?


----------



## Courfeyrac

Sorry for all the questions!  If you are NLIC'd, can you reapply six months from the date you first applied, or six months from the date you are NLIC'd?


----------



## SureAsLiz

CiscoDel said:


> I have a question. I am currently enrolled in a Graduates School and going under financial aid, and my very 1st sem will end this May 2016, if i do get into the DCP what am I going to do with my school? Can i get info as to how this will all work especially since i am going under financial aid?



This is something you will have to speak with your school about, since every one is different

I would first go to your class adviser - they are the ones who can tell you if it's possible to take a semester/year off without interfering too much with the schedule. Some specialized classes may not be offered every semester/year, so you could be forced to graduate much later than originally planned. If you are able to work with your adviser to create a class schedule that allows for time off/reduced hours, then you need to speak with financial aid to see what their process is. Graduate school is generally designed for working adults, so I'm sure that something can be figured out.

Is it possible to continue with classes online? I know several people who have worked both in the parks and as a professional intern who are taking classes while working. It may be a little harder on the DCP since the hours tend to be more erratic, but not impossible.

Also, are you looking specifically at the DCP or have you considered doing a PI (professional internship)? These are geared toward a specific career rather than a theme park job, and are much more likely to be accepted as internship credits if needed. There are many positions available just for graduate students depending on what you are studying.


----------



## goldmay

Courfeyrac said:


> Sorry for all the questions!  If you are NLIC'd, can you reapply six months from the date you first applied, or six months from the date you are NLIC'd?



For the DCP you can apply for the following term. The six months is for regular cast member jobs (6 months from applying) and for people who fail the web based interview (6 months from taking the interview).


----------



## Courfeyrac

goldmay said:


> For the DCP you can apply for the following term. The six months is for regular cast member jobs (6 months from applying) and for people who fail the web based interview (6 months from taking the interview).


Perfect!  Thank you so much!


----------



## CiscoDel

SureAsLiz said:


> This is something you will have to speak with your school about, since every one is different
> 
> I would first go to your class adviser - they are the ones who can tell you if it's possible to take a semester/year off without interfering too much with the schedule. Some specialized classes may not be offered every semester/year, so you could be forced to graduate much later than originally planned. If you are able to work with your adviser to create a class schedule that allows for time off/reduced hours, then you need to speak with financial aid to see what their process is. Graduate school is generally designed for working adults, so I'm sure that something can be figured out.
> 
> Is it possible to continue with classes online? I know several people who have worked both in the parks and as a professional intern who are taking classes while working. It may be a little harder on the DCP since the hours tend to be more erratic, but not impossible.
> 
> Also, are you looking specifically at the DCP or have you considered doing a PI (professional internship)? These are geared toward a specific career rather than a theme park job, and are much more likely to be accepted as internship credits if needed. There are many positions available just for graduate students depending on what you are studying.




PI seems to be the better choice for me. However, i've read around the web that DCP is one of the best ways to get in and they've responded for a web interview while the PI is still in progress. I don't want to janitor or costume role playing, i do want to design however I'm thinking if i should just take the DCP before it goes away. I don't know. I'm studying Graphic Design by the way.


----------



## nzdisneymom

I'm curious about whether individuals with Asperger's have been successful in participating with the College Program - feel free to PM me if you have experience or know of participants and how it worked out.  Thanks.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

nzdisneymom said:


> I'm curious about whether individuals with Asperger's have been successful in participating with the College Program - feel free to PM me if you have experience or know of participants and how it worked out.  Thanks.



I don't know anyone in the CP who has it, but one of my regular FT co-workers does, and he does all right. He's spent a lot of time developing coping skills. Asperger's manifests differently in different people, though, so you (and your son) are really the best judge of how your son will do. Plenty of neurotypical kids have issues on the CP, if they've never:
- Worked a FT job
- Worked sometimes-long hours in sometimes-awful conditions
- Had to deal with public-ish transportation (if they don't bring a car)
- Had to manage their own money
- Had to do their own laundry and/or grocery shopping and/or cleaning
- Had to live with roommates
- Had to share a bedroom/bathroom

If you think he's up for all of that, he'll probably be fine.


----------



## Joanna71985

nzdisneymom said:


> I'm curious about whether individuals with Asperger's have been successful in participating with the College Program - feel free to PM me if you have experience or know of participants and how it worked out.  Thanks.



It's possible- I did


----------



## Accio Mickey Bar

What dates has the DCP Spring started in the past?


----------



## nzdisneymom

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I don't know anyone in the CP who has it, but one of my regular FT co-workers does, and he does all right. He's spent a lot of time developing coping skills. Asperger's manifests differently in different people, though, so you (and your son) are really the best judge of how your son will do. Plenty of neurotypical kids have issues on the CP, if they've never:
> - Worked a FT job
> - Worked sometimes-long hours in sometimes-awful conditions
> - Had to deal with public-ish transportation (if they don't bring a car)
> - Had to manage their own money
> - Had to do their own laundry and/or grocery shopping and/or cleaning
> - Had to live with roommates
> - Had to share a bedroom/bathroom
> 
> If you think he's up for all of that, he'll probably be fine.



Thank you, these are helpful! He finishes his AA in December 2016 so he is considering applying for Spring 2017 before starting at University in August 2017. He would be 20 yrs old ... He thought that might be better than waiting until he is 21 because of housing.




Joanna71985 said:


> It's possible- I did



That's wonderful to hear! Thank you for replying.


----------



## Joanna71985

Accio Mickey Bar said:


> What dates has the DCP Spring started in the past?



2 of mine were Jan 12 and Jan 3



nzdisneymom said:


> That's wonderful to hear! Thank you for replying.



You're welcome


----------



## jessicascott97

Hello! I am currently a high school senior and I have always really been interested in the program. I have been a complete 100% disney fan and I love visiting anything Disney! My biggest fear is if/when I am in the CP it will ruin "the magic" that comes with Disney. I am really afraid that working for Disney would take away from everything that makes Disney wonderful and amazing for me. Does anyone have any words of advice/encouragement?


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

jessicascott97 said:


> Hello! I am currently a high school senior and I have always really been interested in the program. I have been a complete 100% disney fan and I love visiting anything Disney! My biggest fear is if/when I am in the CP it will ruin "the magic" that comes with Disney. I am really afraid that working for Disney would take away from everything that makes Disney wonderful and amazing for me. Does anyone have any words of advice/encouragement?



I don't know anyone who says this happened to them. Working at Disney REALLY enhanced the magic for me


----------



## Joanna71985

jessicascott97 said:


> Hello! I am currently a high school senior and I have always really been interested in the program. I have been a complete 100% disney fan and I love visiting anything Disney! My biggest fear is if/when I am in the CP it will ruin "the magic" that comes with Disney. I am really afraid that working for Disney would take away from everything that makes Disney wonderful and amazing for me. Does anyone have any words of advice/encouragement?



After having been with Disney for over 11 years, it still hasn't ruined the magic for me (if anything, I find it more fascinating)


----------



## Whatsername

So! When I head down for my Fall program, I'm not bringing a car because I don't drive. I'm looking to get a Universal season pass when I'm there (I have to get my butterbeer fix... I'm weak), but I feel like I haven't seen a lot of discussion in my research about people without cars going to Universal all that often. Is there a way to get there via public transportation, or does it boil down to taking a taxi there? I'm currently living in NYC, so the idea of taking multiple forms of public transit to get anywhere isn't unfamiliar to me in the least.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## rolala

Whatsername said:


> So! When I head down for my Fall program, I'm not bringing a car because I don't drive. I'm looking to get a Universal season pass when I'm there (I have to get my butterbeer fix... I'm weak), but I feel like I haven't seen a lot of discussion in my research about people without cars going to Universal all that often. Is there a way to get there via public transportation, or does it boil down to taking a taxi there? I'm currently living in NYC, so the idea of taking multiple forms of public transit to get anywhere isn't unfamiliar to me in the least.  Thanks for the help!


The IRide trolley has a stop right by the Outlet malls by Commons. You can take that and then walk for maybe 10 minutes? up to Universal. I took it several times, on my first program, when I wanted to make an impromptu trip to Universal but wasn't going with anyone with a car! And I'll definitely use it again during this program. Also with your ID, you pay the senior rate which is .25 cents! I can't recall the exact stop number you get off, but if you ask the driver they'll tell you. It also passes through Wet and Wild, Sea World, and all the little tourist trap attraction and game rooms on International Drive.


----------



## RRRachDCP

Has anyone ever applied from the UK? Is the application progress any different?


----------



## Irish_Mike

RRRachDCP said:


> Has anyone ever applied from the UK? Is the application progress any different?



I had several friends who were ICP's (International College Programer's) during my program. I don't believe that they said their application process was much different, outside of providing documents to show they could come to the US and work. 

However, as an ICP, I was told their role options are a bit more limited.


----------



## krmixon1117

Okay I am a high school junior and have dreamed about being in the Program since I was about 8 years old. A few questions:
1. I am going to Disney in May. Is there anyway I can somehow talk to someone and get more information about the program? Almost like a college tour? 
2. I would love nothing more than to be a character or work anywhere in MK (been my dream since I was 8 also haha) but I'm 5'1. What are the chances I would be able to be one of those things?


----------



## goldmay

krmixon1117 said:


> Okay I am a high school junior and have dreamed about being in the Program since I was about 8 years old. A few questions:
> 1. I am going to Disney in May. Is there anyway I can somehow talk to someone and get more information about the program? Almost like a college tour?
> 2. I would love nothing more than to be a character or work anywhere in MK (been my dream since I was 8 also haha) but I'm 5'1. What are the chances I would be able to be one of those things?



1. I don't think they have anything, they'll just tell you to check the website. They do sometimes host information sessions at some colleges. 

2. The speaking roles I think are all taller but there are some fur characters that require shorter performers.


----------



## SureAsLiz

krmixon1117 said:


> Okay I am a high school junior and have dreamed about being in the Program since I was about 8 years old. A few questions:
> 1. I am going to Disney in May. Is there anyway I can somehow talk to someone and get more information about the program? Almost like a college tour?
> 2. I would love nothing more than to be a character or work anywhere in MK (been my dream since I was 8 also haha) but I'm 5'1. What are the chances I would be able to be one of those things?



1) No program that I know of, but you can talk to pretty much any CP you run into. They have their college listed rather than a hometown, so they are pretty easy to spot. All the other information you need (the official Disney approved stuff) will be online.

2) That's pretty much the perfect height for many of the main fur characters, and is a very versatile height. Periodically check out the Disney Auditions site for character heights, and what the process of CP auditions looks like. There are specific auditions for CP separate from regular ones.


----------



## krmixon1117

SureAsLiz said:


> 1) No program that I know of, but you can talk to pretty much any CP you run into. They have their college listed rather than a hometown, so they are pretty easy to spot. All the other information you need (the official Disney approved stuff) will be online.
> 
> 2) That's pretty much the perfect height for many of the main fur characters, and is a very versatile height. Periodically check out the Disney Auditions site for character heights, and what the process of CP auditions looks like. There are specific auditions for CP separate from regular ones.



Thanks so much! Since I was little I ask pretty much every CP I come in contact with. But of course they will not tell me anything negative while on the job, so I never know what to think about what they tell me.  

And I would love nothing more than to work in MK. How likely is that?


----------



## SureAsLiz

krmixon1117 said:


> Thanks so much! Since I was little I ask pretty much every CP I come in contact with. But of course they will not tell me anything negative while on the job, so I never know what to think about what they tell me.
> 
> And I would love nothing more than to work in MK. How likely is that?



If you are looking for more honest off-the-clock answers, you might want to look for different blogs/vlogs. I've found people are fairly honest with those, while still being respectful of the company. Everyone I know who has done the DCP honestly only has good things to say. There are always some negatives anywhere you go, but their overall experience has been overwhelmingly positive

Hopefully someone else can help with the MK question. I did a PI rather than the DCP, so I'm not sure how the selection process works. I know you can request work areas (merchandise, attractions, etc), but I'm not sure if you can request parks/resorts.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

krmixon1117 said:


> Thanks so much! Since I was little I ask pretty much every CP I come in contact with. But of course they will not tell me anything negative while on the job, so I never know what to think about what they tell me.
> 
> And I would love nothing more than to work in MK. How likely is that?



So character performing is a global position, meaning you'll work everywhere! You might work in MK one day and a resort the next. As others have said, 5'1 is a great height- you can be friends with many of the fur characters.

I wasn't a character performer, but did work in MK and can tell you many pros/cons of the DCP. Feel free to PM me!


----------



## JakInNeverland

Does anyone know if I can get a room by myself in housing if I agree to pay two portions of the rent? I don't mind sharing an apartment with other girls, but if at all possible I would prefer to have my own room. Thanks!


----------



## NoelleofArendelle

I'm curious as to how much CPs tend to make weekly.


----------



## Joanna71985

NoelleofArendelle said:


> I'm curious as to how much CPs tend to make weekly.



It depends on role and location


----------



## NoelleofArendelle

Joanna71985 said:


> It depends on role and location


Yeah, I imagined it would. But there has to be an average. My preferred role is housekeeping so if anyone knows what they're typically paid weekly that would be nice too. I want to know how I'd do financially if I was accepted into the program.


----------



## SureAsLiz

NoelleofArendelle said:


> I'm curious as to how much CPs tend to make weekly.



[this is all information I've either found online or experienced firsthand. If someone has other information, please let me know]

Based on what I've found online, the CP minimum pay will be $10/hour beginning July.
CPs are guaranteed 32 hours/week, may be scheduled up to 45, but with the current restrictions on overtime don't expect much over 40.
2016 housing costs $93-125/week
After tax with no deductions, you take home 78.6% of your gross pay

$10x37hrs = $370/week -$100housing = $270*.786 = $212

Depending on hours, where you live, etc, I would plan on bringing home about $200/week


----------



## Marymc001

I'm a freshman in high school, know what classes and, like, opportunities/ jobs I should really look for to prepare to try and get into the program? Like should I focus on jobs and stuff that would have me working with kids a lot?


----------



## goofy4tink

Marymc001 said:


> I'm a freshman in high school, know what classes and, like, opportunities/ jobs I should really look for to prepare to try and get into the program? Like should I focus on jobs and stuff that would have me working with kids a lot?


My dd was accepted for this coming Fall program. She took regular classes in high school, but was active in other stuff....color guard, theatre, chorus. She had no job while in high school. She did work at the same camp she attended...did that for two summers, but it was only for a month each time. She helped run the theatre program there, so had some work with kids experience. Then, when she got to college, she was active in theatre...she's a theatre major. Last summer, and this coming summer, she will be working at our Six Flags...in costume, doing entertainment shows and around the park improv. I'm not sure that had anything to do with her acceptance though. She has been put in attractions, and wasn't accepted for character work at WDW...could be that she's pretty tall!! 
So, long story short? Try to be as well rounded as possible. Get as much outside experience as you can...keeping in mind that high school should be your prime concern right now, and then college. Once you get into college, start worrying about DCP!!! There's really not too much you can do now to better your shot at being accepted!!!


----------



## challada

Thanks to those here answering questions!

Not sure if this has been asked, so here goes.....

My DD has dreamed of doing DCP since she learned about it when she was much younger.   Does anyone know minimum ages, though for DCP?  She is headed to college this fall, but is on an early entry and skipped high school.   She will still be a teen when she graduates college.  Could she even be eligible for DCP?


----------



## Deb & Bill

challada said:


> Thanks to those here answering questions!
> 
> Not sure if this has been asked, so here goes.....
> 
> My DD has dreamed of doing DCP since she learned about it when she was much younger.   Does anyone know minimum ages, though for DCP?  She is headed to college this fall, but is on an early entry and skipped high school.   She will still be a teen when she graduates college.  Could she even be eligible for DCP?


From the college program website:  
*Application Requirements*
In order to submit an application for the Disney College Program, applicants must meet the following requirements.

*1. Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes at an accredited program or institution and have completed at least one semester OR have graduated within the past six months.*


Students who have not yet graduated from high school but have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply.
Those who have taken college courses, but are currently taking "time off" from school are not eligible to apply.
College freshmen may apply during their first semester of school to participate during their second semester. The Disney College Program cannot serve as your first semester of school.
Graduate students may apply. However, it is important to note that this program and its educational components, are designed for undergraduates.
*2. Meet Any School Requirements for Participation*
Students also must meet any additional criteria their school requires for participation in our program. This may include G.P.A., grade level, and number of credit hours earned. Schools will be contacted to verify eligibility on disneyeducationconnection.com.

*3. Be at Least 18 Years of Age by the Time the Program Begins
All participants must be at least 18 years of age by their arrival date.*

*4. Possess Unrestricted Work Authorization*
Participation in this program also requires unrestricted work authorization.


----------



## challada

Deb & Bill said:


> From the college program website:
> *Application Requirements*
> In order to submit an application for the Disney College Program, applicants must meet the following requirements.
> 
> *1. Students must be currently enrolled and taking classes at an accredited program or institution and have completed at least one semester OR have graduated within the past six months.*
> 
> 
> Students who have not yet graduated from high school but have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply.
> Those who have taken college courses, but are currently taking "time off" from school are not eligible to apply.
> College freshmen may apply during their first semester of school to participate during their second semester. The Disney College Program cannot serve as your first semester of school.
> Graduate students may apply. However, it is important to note that this program and its educational components, are designed for undergraduates.
> *2. Meet Any School Requirements for Participation*
> Students also must meet any additional criteria their school requires for participation in our program. This may include G.P.A., grade level, and number of credit hours earned. Schools will be contacted to verify eligibility on disneyeducationconnection.com.
> 
> *3. Be at Least 18 Years of Age by the Time the Program Begins
> All participants must be at least 18 years of age by their arrival date.*
> 
> *4. Possess Unrestricted Work Authorization*
> Participation in this program also requires unrestricted work authorization.



Thank you!   So it looks like she may have to wait until the end of her college experience to apply to DCP and I'm not sure how that will work for her.   I am wondering if the "not yet graduated from high school" piece is going to be a problem for her since she will never graduate from high school.  I guess she could do it after she graduates, but she has talked about teaching abroad that year before grad school.  I guess she will have some decisions to make!   THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## dizagain

It's awesome that your DD is working so hard and advancing quickly!  As the mom of two DCP daughters, I can say that it's a very good thing that one must be 18 or older.  Trust me!  The program is amazing, but your DD will be much more comfortable and will be able to enjoy it more when she's a bit older. Mine were/are both 20 and I honestly wouldn't have encouraged it any earlier.


----------



## SureAsLiz

challada said:


> Thank you!   So it looks like she may have to wait until the end of her college experience to apply to DCP and I'm not sure how that will work for her.   I am wondering if the "not yet graduated from high school" piece is going to be a problem for her since she will never graduate from high school.  I guess she could do it after she graduates, but she has talked about teaching abroad that year before grad school.  I guess she will have some decisions to make!   THANKS AGAIN!



She may also want to look into doing a professional internship. It's a different experience than the DCP, but a very helpful one professionally speaking. And if she's planning on getting her Masters, they have masters internships. Im not sure what her focus will be, but it's a wonderful experience


----------



## Ladyfish77

My DS is interested in the DCP.  Do they have opportunities for balloon twisters?  He has his own balloon twisting business and has been doing it for about 5 years.  He is also a lifeguard, so he hopes to get a job in the DCP as a lifeguard, but he would enjoy the opportunity to use his balloon skills also to entertain guests.


----------



## Boopuff

My kid just finished two back-to-back DCP rounds.  Now works part-time as a regular CM.  Some tips:  google College Program blogs lots of info out there about the program.  Be very prepared for both the web and phone interviews (should you get them) again google tips for those.  HAVE A JOB!  Disney really likes to take DCP kids with some type of work background. Most kids who've never worked will get food service.  If you have dreams of working at Magic Kingdom... shelve those.  You have NO CHOICE where they put you (don't forget the resorts are options).  Try outs for characters are tough and very few get those jobs.  Not to be a Debbie-Downer but the application process is tough.  If you make it, you will live in housing with up to 5 other people. The pay isn't great by any means but if you're smart you can live comfortably (take your lunch everyday don't buy it!) My kid loved the program. But for everyone who loves it several hate it.  You will work, you will work long, hot hours in Florida sun.  If you've never worked a 40 hour work week be prepared for it!  My biggest suggestion is to research!  Good luck


----------



## rhapsodyinblue

Hi Everyone! The next few weeks are going to be very busy for me so I'm trying to get everything ready for the application now. In the initial application form, are there only spaces for job history or is there room for volunteer work as well? Also, in the skills and responsibilities sections, do you think it's better to list everything as bullet points, separate them with commas, or write out a paragraph?


----------



## dizagain

You may list both volunteer and work experiences-up to five of them.  DD just filled hers out last week and she put skills with commas on hers.  She has an    view for her second program next week.  Good luck!


----------



## Emilyruthann

Hi there! Just a few questions! One will what job you put down help you acceptance? For example my top roles are lifeguard and floral (which both I have many year experience) since I'm assuming those are the top jobs will I have a better chance on being accepted?


----------



## thumpergirl101

SureAsLiz said:


> [this is all information I've either found online or experienced firsthand. If someone has other information, please let me know]
> 
> Based on what I've found online, the CP minimum pay will be $10/hour beginning July.
> CPs are guaranteed 32 hours/week, may be scheduled up to 45, but with the current restrictions on overtime don't expect much over 40.
> 2016 housing costs $93-125/week
> After tax with no deductions, you take home 78.6% of your gross pay
> 
> $10x37hrs = $370/week -$100housing = $270*.786 = $212
> 
> Depending on hours, where you live, etc, I would plan on bringing home about $200/week



I'll throw in my experience, because it's slightly different from this.

First off, CPs aren't guaranteed 32 hours. During my program it was 30, and with budget cuts I heard a rumor that it's down to 28, but I can't verify that. Anyway, in my role (seater/FSFB) and location (Citricos, which is only open for dinner) I was usually only scheduled 30.5 hours a week. Towards the end of my program my schedule got a little bit better, and I could usually expect around 34, but there was no guarantee. 

I paid $101 a week in rent in a Patterson 3-br 6-person apartment. The tax rate quoted above is just about right. I also earned $9.50 an hour, so keep in mind that the rate is a bit better now. 

So working 30.5 hours a week, after taxes and rent were deducted, I usually got around $125 a week. Occasionally I would have the chance to pick up an extra shift, but not often. I didn't have any extra expenses like a car payment or anything, so I managed to get by just fine and actually save quite a bit. But if you have a lot of other expenses besides rent and food, you might want to look into roles where you're more likely to get hours.


----------



## mom2ee

any idea when the spring 2017 wave of acceptances will begin?  i "think" the international acceptances have begun for the spring


----------



## Emilyruthann

They have started already! There have been about 12 people accepted already The waves will mostly come
Wednesday thru Friday with Friday's being the biggest


----------



## mickey2minnie1

Yay!!! My son found out he is in and is assigned to QSFB and accepted, but letter states that his QSFB role could fall under the following 3 areas: 

1. Concierge with club level checking people in and out, helping out with VIP/celebrity tours, tickets for groups, luggage, food delivery, buffet fill up

2. Front Desk with checking people in and out taking money and ticket assigning 

3. Quick Service and beverage with possible seating, food serving, taking money, food cart, bussing tables

When he looked under QSFB and talked to another CPI who got QSFB, hers said 1 role and explained what is listed on the DCP like site: food prep, working register...

Any ideas on this one????
Is there a mix up in title assignments????


----------



## dizagain

Honestly- maybe!  That sounds like two different role descriptions to me.  It will be interesting to see where he ends up!


----------



## mickey2minnie1

dizagain said:


> Honestly- maybe!  That sounds like two different role descriptions to me.  It will be interesting to see where he ends up!


Yeah he was soon excited able it the possibilities with it. After I told him others are saying it is a glitch, he emailed the program asking for clarification.  We will see.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## mikeamizzle

Hey all!

I just applied for the college program this morning and have noticed that my Job Submission status HR Status has moved from In Progress and is now Action Required but I have yet to receive any other communication than the thank you for applying automated email confirming the receipt of my application. Is this normal/do I now just need to wait for another email in order to proceed to the WBI? Not sure what exactly is meant by Action Required and would appreciate any advice/info.


(Just got the link for the WBI! thanks anyway and good luck to all other applicants and participants!)

Best Regards-


----------



## Emilyruthann

mikeamizzle said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I just applied for the college program this morning and have noticed that my Job Submission status HR Status has moved from In Progress and is now Action Required but I have yet to receive any other communication than the thank you for applying automated email confirming the receipt of my application. Is this normal/do I now just need to wait for another email in order to proceed to the WBI? Not sure what exactly is meant by Action Required and would appreciate any advice/info.
> 
> 
> (Just got the link for the WBI! thanks anyway and good luck to all other applicants and participants!)
> 
> Best Regards-


Check your candidate portal on your log in some piece didn't get the email but got accepted !


----------



## GrizzlyPlays

Hello everyone, I'm new here, but have a question pertaining to the DCP.

I'm looking at applying for the Fall 2017 program in WDW, which I know is a ways away, but am in the process of scheduling college classes for next semester and would like to plan my schedule ahead. Due to scholarship requirements, I'd have to remain a full time student while participating in the DCP, meaning I'll have to take 3-4 online courses while in Florida. I already plan on signing up for Distance Learning should I make the program in order to get reserved time for my schoolwork. Has anyone done Distance Learning and has any additional information on it, aside from what is given on the website? Has anyone taken a large number of classes while in the DCP? I consider myself pretty studious and focused on my studies, but this scenario would be new ground for me. I know there are a lot of variables in play when discussing college courses and workload, but any tips or info on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

GrizzlyPlays said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here, but have a question pertaining to the DCP.
> 
> I'm looking at applying for the Fall 2017 program in WDW, which I know is a ways away, but am in the process of scheduling college classes for next semester and would like to plan my schedule ahead. Due to scholarship requirements, I'd have to remain a full time student while participating in the DCP, meaning I'll have to take 3-4 online courses while in Florida. I already plan on signing up for Distance Learning should I make the program in order to get reserved time for my schoolwork. Has anyone done Distance Learning and has any additional information on it, aside from what is given on the website? Has anyone taken a large number of classes while in the DCP? I consider myself pretty studious and focused on my studies, but this scenario would be new ground for me. I know there are a lot of variables in play when discussing college courses and workload, but any tips or info on this would be greatly appreciated.



I took 12 credit hours on my CP as I was in the same boat as you. The Long Distance Learning just sets aside a specific set of hours per week where you will never be scheduled to work that's set for school unless they've changed some of it. Mine was Tues 8-12pm. My suggestion is pick a day that you think will suit your classes best. I realized my online classes didn't assign work until Wed. and it was due on Friday so having Tuesdays off wasn't really that helpful. Regardless, I still got all As. It was definitely difficult but not impossible. Also, the dates for these may not last the entire class period. I had about 2-3 weeks where my Long distance preferences hadn't begun or ended, so I was still able to be scheduled those times.


----------



## GrizzlyPlays

::Snow_White:: said:


> I took 12 credit hours on my CP as I was in the same boat as you. The Long Distance Learning just sets aside a specific set of hours per week where you will never be scheduled to work that's set for school unless they've changed some of it. Mine was Tues 8-12pm. My suggestion is pick a day that you think will suit your classes best. I realized my online classes didn't assign work until Wed. and it was due on Friday so having Tuesdays off wasn't really that helpful. Regardless, I still got all As. It was definitely difficult but not impossible. Also, the dates for these may not last the entire class period. I had about 2-3 weeks where my Long distance preferences hadn't begun or ended, so I was still able to be scheduled those times.



Thanks, it's a relief to hear from someone else who has had this sort of workload with school. That clarified Distance Learning a bit, so I'm glad I understand what I'll be getting myself into. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## TALB

My son is wondering if he should take his TV.  Is there a tv provided in the living room?  Is there enough space to set one up in the bedroom?


----------



## goldmay

TALB said:


> My son is wondering if he should take his TV.  Is there a tv provided in the living room?  Is there enough space to set one up in the bedroom?



No TV provided, but cable is. In my apartment, it would be a little cramped if you added more furniture to the bedroom (it's a 3-person room), and the dresser/end tables are usually shared. I think it'd be best to wait until he's either here or has linked up with roommates.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

TALB said:


> My son is wondering if he should take his TV.  Is there a tv provided in the living room?  Is there enough space to set one up in the bedroom?


 
No Tvs provided, we had one set up in our living room and my roommates had one in their bedroom. The bedrooms are really tiny (particularly a 3 person) so I wouldn't have wanted one and it would be hard to find something on everyone would enjoy. We all just watched our shows on our laptops.


----------



## Heather Marie

TALB said:


> My son is wondering if he should take his TV.  Is there a tv provided in the living room?  Is there enough space to set one up in the bedroom?


My roommate and I both brought t.v's so I put mine in my bedroom. Mine was maybe 30"? It was perfect, because I actually felt like I had my own space. If he has a 3 person bedroom it would be kinda tight. Some CP's/ICP's/CRP's leave their TV's behind because they can't bring it home or sell it, but I wouldn't count on that... But it does happen!


----------



## EasyRider16

How far out can you apply for recent grads? I read 6 months, so as long as I submit my application within 6 months of graduating I am still eligible?


----------



## ::Snow_White::

EasyRider16 said:


> How far out can you apply for recent grads? I read 6 months, so as long as I submit my application within 6 months of graduating I am still eligible?



I believe so, you'd just have to apply for the season directly after graduating. So, if you graduated in December, you'd submit for January for the Fall CP. If you graduate in May, apply in August for the Spring CP.


----------



## SingingMom

When DD attended DCP, the rule was you had to be enrolled IN school when you applied - but could be graduated within 6 months of the program's start


----------



## canucks96

Do you have to show a certain amount of $ in your bank account ?And how much?

I'm Canadian btw so it might be different for US residents


----------



## goofy4tink

EasyRider16 said:


> How far out can you apply for recent grads? I read 6 months, so as long as I submit my application within 6 months of graduating I am still eligible?


My dd graduated from college in May. She applied for DCP in Jan, the first day apps dropped. Luckily, she was accepted. If she had not been accepted, she had one more shot...in August. That was it.


----------



## canucks96

Hey guys, 

My college in Canada requires you to do a $3000-4000 certificate course at UC Riverside in California before you get to do the 5.5month internship at Disneyworld. This obviously makes the trip super expensive.

If I decide to do the trip AFTER I graduate through Disney instead of my college, would I be allowed to (as a Canadian) and how would the application process be any different - and I wouldn't need to do the certificate for tourism in California, right?

Thanks


----------



## Proficientprincess

Hello Folks,
I just applied for DCP Fall 2017 at WDW. I submitted my application last night 1/24/17 at 9pm. I got a confirmation email that my application has been submitted and I know that the next step is the web based interview. How long should I expect to wait to hear about next steps regarding the hiring process? I am very excited already. 
Thanks


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

Hi, 
Did any of you do extra curricular type activities to boost your application? Like a first aid course, certain work experience etc. 
Thanks


----------



## Ladyfish77

DS is certified lifeguard with current CPR/1st Aid along with Pool operator.  He also runs his own entertainment business as a balloon artist.  Didn't seem to help at all since he is stuck (probably forever) in Submission.


----------



## guinea pig

Yeah.  I hear being "in submission" is not a good thing...... but trying to stay positive !!


----------



## Ladyfish77

guinea pig said:


> Yeah. I hear being "in submission" is not a good thing...... but trying to stay positive !!


Always stay positive!  Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## BlueSirenis

Last semester I got to do the wbi and got NLIC and read about waiting 6 months to apply again. So lately I've read a bit about people not getting to do the wbi because they did it last semester. What's that about? Is it because they passed it?


----------



## PrincessKsMom

guinea pig said:


> Yeah.  I hear being "in submission" is not a good thing...... but trying to stay positive !!


My daughter applied last semester.  Got through her PI and then NLCI after two months of waiting.  She reapplied this semester and went right to "in submission".  We thought she was done, but they reached out and she had her PI this morning.  I guess it depends if you've applied prior and, maybe, where you were in the process?  She said since she did the WBI last time and go through to the PI, she didn't need to do the WBI again.  Fingers crossed for good news in the next few weeks.


----------



## ttargia

So im not quite sure of what all the roles are at WDW but if I wanted to work in Guest Services at MK giving tours, what role would I request?


----------



## guinea pig

You have to be a Disney Employee for a while to wear "plaid" and give the tours. Those jobs do not go to DCP kids. There is Convention Guide. That may be something you would be interested in. All the roles are explained fairly well on the Disney website! Only two days left to apply!


----------



## PrincessKsMom

It finally happened.  My DD heard back today and she's been accepted for the Fall program as a Seater/hostess.  Good luck to those who are still waiting to hear.  Sending pixie dust and happy thoughts your way!


----------



## Flow2134

I know they provide housing in the program but can you live on your own as well? I have a boyfriend and we plan to permanently move to cali already so if accepted into the Disneyland college program, we would want to find an apartment and already have that locked down so we wouldn't have to hunt for it after the program.


----------



## Digby

I am planning on applying for the DCP as early as I can in my college career and I would love some tips for studying your home college classes while in the program. Is there enough free time to complete my online courses, in addition to the Disney courses i am interested in taking? Is the stress level too much and not worth adding online classes? 


Also, I am a male interested primarily in the Disney program. Most of the vlogs I have watched were more female oriented so I was wondering how different, if any, the males experiences were in comparison to the females. 

Thanks!


----------



## sunshinetree

Digby said:


> I am planning on applying for the DCP as early as I can in my college career and I would love some tips for studying your home college classes while in the program. Is there enough free time to complete my online courses, in addition to the Disney courses i am interested in taking? Is the stress level too much and not worth adding online classes?



Remember, you'll be working full time. This means 40-60 hour work weeks. In theory, taking classes sounds manageable but keep in mind you'll probably be wanting to spend a lot of time in the parks and exploring what else Orlando has to offer - you don't want to be stuffed up in your apartment doing homework on all your days off! I took two classes online through my university while on my CP and they did not go very well, because I found I didn't have the motivation/discipline to do the work when I could be with my friends/in the parks.

Obviously, it's up to you to judge how disciplined you are, but I would say don't add the online courses. Those on top of Disney courses sounds like way too much to handle. I have heard of people taking on full course loads while doing a CP, though, so it's not impossible!



Digby said:


> Also, I am a male interested primarily in the Disney program. Most of the vlogs I have watched were more female oriented so I was wondering how different, if any, the males experiences were in comparison to the females.



Being a female, I can't really speak on this lol. You might know about these already but there are some really great guy DCP vloggers! I watch/have watched Kyle Berry Vlogs and Prince Charming Dev. And I don't watch him, but a lot of people like Kevin Heimbach as well.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Flow2134 said:


> I know they provide housing in the program but can you live on your own as well? I have a boyfriend and we plan to permanently move to cali already so if accepted into the Disneyland college program, we would want to find an apartment and already have that locked down so we wouldn't have to hunt for it after the program.



For the WDW program, yes. I can't be 100% sure on the Disneyland one but I would assume so. 



Digby said:


> I am planning on applying for the DCP as early as I can in my college career and I would love some tips for studying your home college classes while in the program. Is there enough free time to complete my online courses, in addition to the Disney courses i am interested in taking? Is the stress level too much and not worth adding online classes?
> 
> Thanks!



Make sure you check with your advisers when/if you do get accepted, about scholarships. On my first program I had to remain a FT student every semester to keep all my university scholarships and wasn't allowed to take a leave. I ended up taking 12 credit hours (4 online classes) and then Disney Heritage. You can email disney (check the site) after you move in with your class schedule and select a day and time per week where they can't schedule you so you can do your homework. Usually 4 hour time frame. You just have to be disciplined and responsible. I got all As in my classes. Obviously I wanted to go out and have fun, but I had a commitment. I worked about 36-50 hours per week (50 being holidays), so two days off. If you focus it really isn't bad, but I'd skip it if you can.


----------



## CiscoDel

Do you guys know when the applications for DCP begins?


----------



## guinea pig

Applications for Spring 2018 will be in August , I think


----------



## FantasyElf16

Anyone on here that has gone through the baking program yet? I have a few questions that I need answered.


----------



## lilohana17

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Hello everyone! Since the last thread was quite helpful, I thought that it's about time to start another Question thread. As a current CM, I am more than  happy to answer any questions.
> 
> No matter how simple, or how detailed an answer you need, this is the place! I figured it would save on creating new threads for simple questions/answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINKS to Previous Question Threads:
> College Program Question Thread 1
> College Program Question Thread 2
> College Program Question Thread 3
> 
> 
> 
> Helpful Resources:
> Disney Programs Blog
> Character Heights/CP Auditions
> Character Performer Auditions
> Disney College Program Phone Interview Questions
> CP 201 (College Program Hopefuls)
> Older CP Hopefuls
> 
> (Please Let Me Know if I Missed One!)



Hi, there! 

I'm a college student in OK considering applying to the college program next year! Do you know how married couples are housed? I just got married in March and my husband and I both graduate next May. Any info would be greatly appreciated, I've done a million google searches and haven't found a thing about married couples!


----------



## guinea pig

I believe there is no housing for married couples. You would to get your own housing if you want to live together


----------



## vickyp91

Hi all!  I'll be heading down to do the DCP this September.  Anybody know anyone that could look up my ID and see where I'll be working?  I'm too impatient to wait!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

vickyp91 said:


> Hi all!  I'll be heading down to do the DCP this September.  Anybody know anyone that could look up my ID and see where I'll be working?  I'm too impatient to wait!!!!  Thanks!


My dd started her program on Sept 6 last fall. She had someone check on her placement...it changed about 3 times between when it was first checked, and when she arrived! I wouldn't count on it being set in stone until you get there! Besides....a CM could be termed for checking and telling you. Just so that you're aware. I told my dd to stop her CM friends from checking....she didn't want them putting their jobs in jeopardy! For some reason, kids don't seem to think bad stuff will happen to them...it just happens to other people!!!


----------



## LoonieJo

Not sure if this has been posted before (first time on here, just made an account to ask this) but, can you apply to more than one job opportunity at Disney? I've never been hired but I want to apply to both the CRP and IEP/CEP. would this be accepted or would I be rejected automatically?
I also have another question! If you have been rejected after the interview, what are the chances I would be rejected again when I apply? I have improved my resume over the summer to give me more work experience and what not, but my interview performance last year was poor (I got too nervous and just babbled the whole time - hoping to improve this if I make it to the interview stage again).


----------



## naberrie

I'm not as certain about the first question (I know that you're encouraged to apply for both the DCP and multiple professional internships for a single semester, but I'm not sure if the same rule would apply to IEP/CEP) but AFAIK, past rejections won't influence your next application process at all! You should have the same chance as anyone else. WRT the interview, I usually find that listening to Disney music beforehand helps to soothe the nerves and get you excited (which is definitely preferable to being anxious). There are also blogs/vlogs etc. you can check out that will list some of the questions you can expect to be asked during the interview. It's helpful to get a general idea of what your response would be to each question–but don't try to memorize your answers, or it'll sound too rehearsed. 

Good luck with your application! I'm hoping to try for Spring 2018 as well.


----------



## LoonieJo

naberrie said:


> I'm not as certain about the first question (I know that you're encouraged to apply for both the DCP and multiple professional internships for a single semester, but I'm not sure if the same rule would apply to IEP/CEP) but AFAIK, past rejections won't influence your next application process at all! You should have the same chance as anyone else. WRT the interview, I usually find that listening to Disney music beforehand helps to soothe the nerves and get you excited (which is definitely preferable to being anxious). There are also blogs/vlogs etc. you can check out that will list some of the questions you can expect to be asked during the interview. It's helpful to get a general idea of what your response would be to each question–but don't try to memorize your answers, or it'll sound too rehearsed.
> 
> Good luck with your application! I'm hoping to try for Spring 2018 as well.



Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU! I was so nervous thinking about if I would be rejected based on my application interview for 2017, you're seriously my guardian angel right now.  
Hope to see you at Disney next year!!!


----------



## RoxyMouse

What is it like living on the designated residence hall for Disneyland, CA?

I'm looking into applying for next Summer and have been considering living in a separate apartment because of some bad experience reviews with the landlords, etc. 
I've been trying to find people with experience in this but so far no one really answered this specifically. Thanks!


----------



## naberrie

I'm planning to apply for the DCP (second program) for Spring 2018, but currently I have one more semester of college to finish at home in New York. I've been searching LinkedIn for Fall 2017 internships, and happened to come across ABC and Marvel internships. Both are technically Walt Disney Company internships and you apply through the same website. So I was wondering...if I apply to ABC/Marvel internships, will I still be able to apply for the DCP for Spring 2018? I'm assuming it should be fine, but don't want to do anything to jeopardize getting into the DCP (which is my priority) so I figured it was worth asking!


----------



## komets96

Not sure if this has been asked in any of these threads, but I have this situation where I am confused on how to proceed with my university while being a part of the DCP. I am thinking about applying for Spring, so I want to know about others experiences. How did you stay enrolled in your university while in the program? Did you take bare minimum to stay full-time? Did anyone NOT take classes from your university, but were able to go back the next semester with no penalty (or financial aid penalty)? I know online classes are the way to go, but my university isn't a banded tuition university until next year. 

Sorry for all the questions, I am just afraid of losing my financial aid if I don't take classes. I am on the low end of wealth especially for a college student and if I lost my aid, I won't be able to do the program. Thank you so much for your insight!


----------



## naberrie

Hey! I'm hoping to apply for Spring too, good luck! I also did the Fall 2017 program and was a part-time student while there. I got 3 credits for the program itself and another 3 for a class that I took while there (on campus, through Disney–not online through my college), so 6 credits overall. Most schools require you to earn 12 credits to stay full-time and keep your scholarships and financial aid, so you would probably need to take several classes on top of the internship itself. I knew people who managed to do that successfully, but for me...just the one class and internship responsibilities (my school required weekly "journals" and a midterm paper and final paper) were hard to juggle with what is essentially a full-time job at Disney.

So IMO this really comes down to whether or not you're okay with being a full-time student _and_ employee while there. I found that my schedule (as a part-time student) allowed a free day or two each week to go to the parks w/ roommates (time for bonding and recreation that I really valued and enjoyed) and you may not have these opportunities as frequently if your academic workload is heavy. Like I said...it's definitely doable and has been done, but it will add stress and diminish free time.

My college (a private college) charges about $1000/credit (YMMV, public schools will be more affordable) so I paid $3,000 for the three credits I received through the internship program at my school. If you take online courses through your college, you'll likely have to pay per credit for those as well (unless you plan to take a full schedule). *But* it's also worth keeping in mind that the courses offered by Disney are 100% free. You can take those while on "hiatus" from school, and then transfer them as "credits from another institution." So I would definitely check w/ your advisors and see which Disney classes (if any) would count for credit at your college!

Anyway, all that being said...I once took a semester-long "hiatus" from school (unrelated to the DCP) and was only a part-time student during my DCP...and both times, when I returned to school, all of my scholarship and financial aid money was reinstated. I'm pretty sure a brief hiatus or dip into "part-time" won't hurt your financial situation in the long-term. But I'm sure if you pop into your schools financial aid center and ask how either of these choices would impact your financial aid, they would be able to tell you for sure!


----------



## komets96

Wow! Thank you so much for all the information! Even your experience gives me an idea as to how it may be if I do the program! Again, thank you so much!


----------



## naberrie

Glad I could help!!! Definitely PM me if there's anything else you're curious about.


----------



## naberrie

Hey everyone, I have a question about ranking roles on the DCP application! I marked "Low Interest" on Custodial and Lifeguard and "No interest" on Housekeeping and QSFB. According to this new application, these are the roles Disney needs the most people to fill. I also marked "High interest" on a _lot_ of other roles (Attractions/BBB & Pirates League/Character Attendant/Children's Activities/Convention Guide/Merchandise/PhotoPass/Recreation Attractions/Seater, all "High interest"). Basically what I'm wondering is...w/ all those other roles marked High Interest, and Custodial/Lifeguard marked Low Interest, do you think my phone interview will ask questions about the Custodial and Lifeguard roles?

I marked them low but know that there's a very high demand for these roles, and have heard from some people that you can still get assigned to a role you marked Low Interest. I'm okay w/ that, and am mostly just trying to figure out if it's worth studying up on the questions I would be asked for these roles (along with all of the others I mentioned) to prepare for my interview. 

Sorry this is kind of a ramble, I hope it makes sense!


----------



## anadisney13

I just finished my last program and have an attendance reprimand (I was hospitalized but of course recruiters can only see the reprimand and not the reason for it) I want to apply again but I'm worried they won't accept me. Have you ever met someone who was accepted after finishing their program with a reprimand?


----------



## naberrie

anadisney13 said:


> I just finished my last program and have an attendance reprimand (I was hospitalized but of course recruiters can only see the reprimand and not the reason for it) I want to apply again but I'm worried they won't accept me. Have you ever met someone who was accepted after finishing their program with a reprimand?



Me! I think it's pretty common, TBH.


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

anadisney13 said:


> I just finished my last program and have an attendance reprimand (I was hospitalized but of course recruiters can only see the reprimand and not the reason for it) I want to apply again but I'm worried they won't accept me. Have you ever met someone who was accepted after finishing their program with a reprimand?



I know someone who was accepted for a second program after a reprimand. Hope it went well for yoU!


----------



## Matthew Paul Linetzky

*mlinetzky*
Hey guys, first post here. You may know my mom Steamboat Marti though. I'm returning to college this spring after a semester long break and I was curious if I was eligible for the DCP for Fall Advantage 2018. Thanks!


----------



## lindsey.in.disney

Hello! I am a college freshman and I would LOVE to do the DCP! However I am a biomedical science major, and I don't know if I can afford to miss any of my science classes. Does Disney offer any science classes as a part of the DCP so I don't fall behind? Has anyone done the DCP as a science major and had success? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dandisneydad1

QUESTION - DO MORE MEN OR WOMEN APPLY FOR THE DCP?


----------



## HopperFan

lindsey.in.disney said:


> Hello! I am a college freshman and I would LOVE to do the DCP! However I am a biomedical science major, and I don't know if I can afford to miss any of my science classes. Does Disney offer any science classes as a part of the DCP so I don't fall behind? Has anyone done the DCP as a science major and had success? Thanks in advance!




https://dorms.disney.com/learning


----------



## PrincessJulia25

dandisneydad1 said:


> QUESTION - DO MORE MEN OR WOMEN APPLY FOR THE DCP?


Waaaaay more women do. The ratio of men to women is insane. But don't be discouraged! There are plenty of guys there.


----------



## stitch891

I am interested in applying for one (or several) of Disney's Professional Internships. I graduated with my Bachelor's degree in 2013, so it does not appear I fit the criteria as a current Junior or Senior or a graduate within the past six months. From what I understand from the internship postings, a student only has to be enrolled in one class in the quarter/semester prior to the internship beginning. So here's my question: If I were to enroll in a single undergraduate course as a non-degree seeking student online, would that count? Or would I need to take a graduate-level course? Has anyone here had a similar experience?

Also, does Disney tend to hire their interns for full-time positions after the program is completed?


----------



## Deb & Bill

stitch891 said:


> I am interested in applying for one (or several) of Disney's Professional Internships. I graduated with my Bachelor's degree in 2013, so it does not appear I fit the criteria as a current Junior or Senior or a graduate within the past six months. From what I understand from the internship postings, a student only has to be enrolled in one class in the quarter/semester prior to the internship beginning. So here's my question: If I were to enroll in a single undergraduate course as a non-degree seeking student online, would that count? Or would I need to take a graduate-level course? Has anyone here had a similar experience?
> 
> Also, does Disney tend to hire their interns for full-time positions after the program is completed?


My son was hired shortly after the end of his internship in the Horticulture Dept at WDW as a gardener.  His friend, who was a mechanical engineer intern, was also a College Program twice before the internship.  After her internship, she wasn't hired by Disney, but was hired by one of their subcontractors.  After about a year, she was hired by Disney.  I have no idea about your plan to take a course online.  You'll need to ask them about that.


----------



## SingingMom

stitch891 said:


> I am interested in applying for one (or several) of Disney's Professional Internships. I graduated with my Bachelor's degree in 2013, so it does not appear I fit the criteria as a current Junior or Senior or a graduate within the past six months. From what I understand from the internship postings, a student only has to be enrolled in one class in the quarter/semester prior to the internship beginning. So here's my question: If I were to enroll in a single undergraduate course as a non-degree seeking student online, would that count? Or would I need to take a graduate-level course? Has anyone here had a similar experience?
> 
> Also, does Disney tend to hire their interns for full-time positions after the program is completed?



Contact the Disney College Program directly, because I am pretty certain you can apply if you are taking an undergraduate or graduate course.  My DD applied during her final semester before graduation so she would attend DCP after she earned her degree.  If she had not been accepted, she planned on taking one additional course at a local college and apply for the DCP again. (luckily she was accepted on her first try)   Her plan was to apply for full time after completed the internship, but the company had a hiring freeze due to Shanghai completion costs.  She took another job in the area, but Disney did hire her within a month!  

Do note that some PI require prior DCP experience. 

Best bet is to email a DCP representative !   Good luck!


----------



## JACOBnco

Hey there, I don't know if this was answered already or not, but would one have access to all the apartment complexes with their ID to visit friends, or use a different pool or something?  Or would one's name need to be on a guest list or something??


----------



## Danislee

My friend has a question about Traditions. She doesn't have a lot of money. This is the nicest dress she has that isn't overly formal. 

It has a collar and goes to her knees or just below, but she's worried about the pattern being too casual or inappropriate. (It's horses and trees.)

Is it too casual? She'll have a short sleeve cardigan too. I offered to lend her money, but she asked me to ask here first.


----------



## SingingMom

Danislee said:


> My friend has a question about Traditions. She doesn't have a lot of money. This is the nicest dress she has that isn't overly formal.
> 
> It has a collar and goes to her knees or just below, but she's worried about the pattern being too casual or inappropriate. (It's horses and trees.)
> 
> Is it too casual? She'll have a short sleeve cardigan too. I offered to lend her money, but she asked me to ask here first.


Tell her to add a blazer or cardigan & she should be fine.  But, she will need at least one other "business casual" outfit for one of the operations classes.  solid skirt and two blouses will do the trick.  Target is fine - doesn't have to be expensive.


----------



## Hailee

I have a question! I got accepted for DCP and accepted my offer and then had a moment of fear when I remembered that I forgot to mention 2 of my tattoos in my interview. I told my interviewer that I had visible tattoos on my wrist and inner bicep but completely forgot about my ankle and foot tattoo when she asked me if I had any other that were visible, mostly because it's winter here and I don't see them that often. Anyone have any advice? Should I get in contact with the program and let them know? I'm so worried about getting there and getting kicked out or calling back and them taking back the job offer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Hailee said:


> I have a question! I got accepted for DCP and accepted my offer and then had a moment of fear when I remembered that I forgot to mention 2 of my tattoos in my interview. I told my interviewer that I had visible tattoos on my wrist and inner bicep but completely forgot about my ankle and foot tattoo when she asked me if I had any other that were visible, mostly because it's winter here and I don't see them that often. Anyone have any advice? Should I get in contact with the program and let them know? I'm so worried about getting there and getting kicked out or calling back and them taking back the job offer. Thanks in advance!



What is your role? If you are working at a place where you can just wear the long pants/ long socks version of the costume then you should be fine. i would be most concerned if you are in lifeguarding.


----------



## HopperFan

Hailee said:


> I have a question! I got accepted for DCP and accepted my offer and then had a moment of fear when I remembered that I forgot to mention 2 of my tattoos in my interview. I told my interviewer that I had visible tattoos on my wrist and inner bicep but completely forgot about my ankle and foot tattoo when she asked me if I had any other that were visible, mostly because it's winter here and I don't see them that often. Anyone have any advice? Should I get in contact with the program and let them know? I'm so worried about getting there and getting kicked out or calling back and them taking back the job offer. Thanks in advance!



Agree depends on role but given where your other two are I am imagining you in long sleeves? So that might mean pants too. 

No one wears open shoes that I know of ... only lifeguards.  But I have seen quite a few in skirts that have big skin tone band aids over what would be ankle tattoos.

Once had a driver on the safaris ... hair in ponytail ... and a bandaid over her neck tattoo ... but it had slid and you could see the top .... kinda funny in that it appeared to be Mickey Ears.


----------



## Belle's-Library

@Danislee none of us can tell you for sure, but to me that dress seems like it would work! Just be sure that she goes over the Disney Look again and make sure it fits with everything in there. In my opinion, it would be just fine with a cardigan or blazer, like @SingingMom said!


----------



## glencoe

Quick question from a parent to any past DCP..(the parents thread is basically dead so nothing helpful there right now!)

After my son finishes traditions, I understand he gets access to "the hub" (is that correct term?) where discounts for resort rooms are found?  I am planning on visiting and was wondering if it is correct that he has access after traditions.  I was also wondering are there any restrictions as to when/where/length of time that it can be booked?

I already booked a visit at the end of June but hoping to change it if he can get a better location/price.  We are AP and DVC so no other discounts are a concern and I am out of points for my DVC so I need to look at standard resort bookings. 


Thanks!!!


----------



## HopperFan

glencoe said:


> Quick question from a parent to any past DCP..(the parents thread is basically dead so nothing helpful there right now!)
> 
> After my son finishes traditions, I understand he gets access to "the hub" (is that correct term?) where discounts for resort rooms are found?  I am planning on visiting and was wondering if it is correct that he has access after traditions.  *I was also wondering are there any restrictions as to when/where/length of time that it can be booked?*
> 
> I already booked a visit at the end of June but hoping to change it if he can get a better location/price.  We are AP and DVC so no other discounts are a concern and I am out of points for my DVC so I need to look at standard resort bookings.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Been a few years but discounted rooms are only where they are trying to fill rooms ... so just like any other Disney discount it was always limited locations, number of rooms and dates.  My DD was there a full year and we never were able to book her discount when we were heading down (and my dates are flexible).  Always seemed nothing available other than a resort or two, then often it was expensive deluxe rooms which we just didn't need.  I was able to do better just using my AP discount.  DD once got CSR for around $140 when her friend visited her (Sept) but when another came she ended up staying offsite with them.

Once stayed at POR on CM friend discount but it was still around $170 and her other option was AKL for $250 ... we were in the parks non-stop so I didn't want to pay that.  It was frustrating because we had hoped to try some new places with a decent rate and it never happened.


----------



## goofy4tink

glencoe said:


> Quick question from a parent to any past DCP..(the parents thread is basically dead so nothing helpful there right now!)
> 
> After my son finishes traditions, I understand he gets access to "the hub" (is that correct term?) where discounts for resort rooms are found?  I am planning on visiting and was wondering if it is correct that he has access after traditions.  I was also wondering are there any restrictions as to when/where/length of time that it can be booked?
> 
> I already booked a visit at the end of June but hoping to change it if he can get a better location/price.  We are AP and DVC so no other discounts are a concern and I am out of points for my DVC so I need to look at standard resort bookings.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!


As HopperFan already said, it all depends on what rooms Disney needs to fill. I've been able to get a good CM discount (50% when the CM stays with you), but that was over a year ago. Now? My dd just got me a room at PoR in mid-Sept.....$200 a night!!! The rack rate is over $300! So, better than nothing I guess. But, the days of getting a value resort for $50 a night seem to be over!  She could have found me a room at an All Stars but it was close to $100 a night.
So, I guess you just have to be flexible...really flexible.


----------



## Alyce Burnett

Really dumb question but this is my first time doing DCP and I was wondering how the guest passes work. Also, if they get fastpasses how would that work for me wanting to ride with them? Thank you so much!!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Alyce Burnett said:


> Really dumb question but this is my first time doing DCP and I was wondering how the guest passes work. Also, if they get fastpasses how would that work for me wanting to ride with them? Thank you so much!!


No such thing as a dumb question! 

The College Program Cast Members were recently reclassified as "seasonal" which I believe you need to work 120 Hours before you'll receive the park hoppers. (Not 100% on the number of hours)

Once you receive them, each ticket acts as a 1-Day Park hopper, which can be linked for any fastpasses, which you can add to your My Disney Experience and make fastpasses for whichever tickets you choose, including yourself. 

Thanks, and have a Magical Day!


----------



## detgadget

My daughter is entering college next year and is looking forward to applying. All of this information is very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## JBurke

For the application that just opened last week, is that for this upcoming Spring. My daughter graduates in December 2019 and would like to apply for the Spring right after her graduation, so I assume that means that around this time next year is when she would apply?
Thanks!


----------



## wendow

JBurke said:


> For the application that just opened last week, is that for this upcoming Spring. My daughter graduates in December 2019 and would like to apply for the Spring right after her graduation, so I assume that means that around this time next year is when she would apply?
> Thanks!



Yes, the application that opened last week is for Spring 2019. Your dd would want to wait and apply a year from now if she wants to work the Spring 2020 program.


----------



## Just Cruzin'

I'm thinking about applying for the program but have some doubts. I'm sensitive to heat and get homesick easily (I don't live in Florida). With that said, is the program still worth thinking about? Thanks.


----------



## Brandon8013

Question--Looking for help!

We moved our daughter down to WDW for her DCP just a few weeks ago. She was on cloud 9 as it has been her dream to work for Disney since she was a little girl. She was even more excited to learn that she would be a character performer. So far though her experience has not been great. I know she expected insane hours, but so far she has been working 60 hour weeks and 12+ hour shifts and also made a request for a few days off and was denied all of them. Furthermore, she is very tiny (which was why she was put her particular role) and is really afraid she cannot physically handle her role much longer without doing serious damage to her body. Of course, like many kids her age, she claims "there is no one I can talk to" (even though she hasn't event tried) and has also said you either have to have a medical condition to change jobs or get injured in your role to change jobs--also claiming that your only option with the CP is self-term. I find this all hard to believe--1. There has to be CP coordinators she can speak to in addition to an onsite office of some type. 2. I also find it hard to believe that Disney would deny her moving jobs if she says she feels she cannot physically do the work and would just send her home without moving her to another position to take advantage of the cheap labor.

Any help or suggestions??


----------



## SingingMom

Just Cruzin' said:


> I'm thinking about applying for the program but have some doubts. I'm sensitive to heat and get homesick easily (I don't live in Florida). With that said, is the program still worth thinking about? Thanks.



It is very wise of you to admit your reservations up front.  This is one "mom's perspective" 

1. Sensitivity to the heat - Florida is HOT.  Hot, as in, stifling hot.  Before DD made her decision, we took a trip smack in the middle of the summer so she would be reminded of that HOT.  It's so humid sometimes, you can't breathe. Add the factor of WORKING in that heat, and it will help determining if you can tolerate it. 

Make certain you have a GOOD pair of sunglasses.  DD was getting migraines until she purchased RayBan's and felt better.  The Sun is REALLY intense.

2. Homesickness - how far will you be from home?  Will family be able to visit during your DCP?  How often?  This is a big factor for some.  We are 1100 miles away but fortunate enough to have APs and visit quite often.  Holidays can be difficult on a homesick person because it's very hard to get time off - whether it's to go home for the holidays or even have company visit - because you WILL be working long hours.  

3. What year are you in college?   Our DD knew she wanted Disney as a career, so she did the DCP AFTER she graduated.  She didn't want an unfinished degree hanging over her head.  If you aren't finished with school yet and really enjoy your experience, are you ready to leave Disney to return to school?

4. This program is a tremendous opportunity and a really the dream of a lifetime.  But it is WORK.  It's not a "semester abroad" or a "vacation".  It's HARD work, and very many times,  not in a location/role you would have chosen as your first pick.  Living arrangements can be difficult if you are on different work schedules than your roommates.  Guests can be "less than magical".  There are a LOT of "Disney rules" to follow, without argument.  The perks are great, the pay is not so great.

That being said, Disney on your resume opens doors that you'd never imagine.  When you see the joy of the guests, you get a little misty thinking about how beautiful this "concept" was for Mr. Walter E. Disney.  You will be part of that MAGIC.   DD did her DCP August 2015 and is a Full Time Cast Member, working her way up and loving "almost" every day!    Good luck!


----------



## SyracuseWolvrine

Brandon8013 said:


> Question--Looking for help!
> 
> We moved our daughter down to WDW for her DCP just a few weeks ago. She was on cloud 9 as it has been her dream to work for Disney since she was a little girl. She was even more excited to learn that she would be a character performer. So far though her experience has not been great. I know she expected insane hours, but so far she has been working 60 hour weeks and 12+ hour shifts and also made a request for a few days off and was denied all of them. Furthermore, she is very tiny (which was why she was put her particular role) and is really afraid she cannot physically handle her role much longer without doing serious damage to her body. Of course, like many kids her age, she claims "there is no one I can talk to" (even though she hasn't event tried) and has also said you either have to have a medical condition to change jobs or get injured in your role to change jobs--also claiming that your only option with the CP is self-term. I find this all hard to believe--1. There has to be CP coordinators she can speak to in addition to an onsite office of some type. 2. I also find it hard to believe that Disney would deny her moving jobs if she says she feels she cannot physically do the work and would just send her home without moving her to another position to take advantage of the cheap labor.
> 
> Any help or suggestions??



Unfortunately, for these sorts of issues, there's really not a lot that can be done. 

Hours: The motto of cast members everywhere is "We work so others can have a magical vacation". Unfortunately, especially with certain body sizes that are hard to find, this means a lot of hours. Depending on when she requested the days off, how many days she requested, and when the days are, those are all factors that could lead to the request getting deined. She can always try to give away or trade shifts. There is probably a shift swap group for her area on facebook.

Physical issues: If she is in pain, she needs to tell her leader immediately, so that it can be documented, and she can get the appropriate treatment.

Changing Roles: She signed a contract to work for a certain time period, in a certain role. If she's injured and has been documented, then there's a chance that her management *may *be able to help her get re-cast in a different role. But, if it's just that she's worried about future injuries, they'll see that as not fulfilling the contract, and the only option is to self-term.


----------



## Michelle62538

I have a question for anyone who knows about the length of the application process. I applied for Spring 2019 the first day the application opened and I'm still on Recieved status. Most people I have heard of who have applied said that at most it took them 24 hours to move onto their WBI. Should I not expect to get in the program? Thanks!


----------



## valex

I recently applied, and have been sick to my stomach waiting for a response. I know it’s goibg to take a while before I hear anything, but I was curious how they let you know? Will it be in an e-mail, a phone call, or just on the college program site? I’ve been rotating through all three options constantly just to see if there are any updates. If I don’t make it, will there be a formal rejection, or will I just never hear?


----------



## wendow

Michelle62538 said:


> I have a question for anyone who knows about the length of the application process. I applied for Spring 2019 the first day the application opened and I'm still on Recieved status. Most people I have heard of who have applied said that at most it took them 24 hours to move onto their WBI. Should I not expect to get in the program? Thanks!



My dd18 applied on opening day for Spring 2019. She got her 'you are no longer being considered' email in about two weeks. Good luck to you!!


----------



## wendow

valex said:


> I recently applied, and have been sick to my stomach waiting for a response. I know it’s goibg to take a while before I hear anything, but I was curious how they let you know? Will it be in an e-mail, a phone call, or just on the college program site? I’ve been rotating through all three options constantly just to see if there are any updates. If I don’t make it, will there be a formal rejection, or will I just never hear?



You should receive some kind of notification by email. If you are not accepted, yes, you will receive an email telling you that you are no longer being considered. If you are able, try again! Lots of kids have to try many times. Best wishes!


----------



## Momof2Singers

valex said:


> I recently applied, and have been sick to my stomach waiting for a response. I know it’s goibg to take a while before I hear anything, but I was curious how they let you know? Will it be in an e-mail, a phone call, or just on the college program site? I’ve been rotating through all three options constantly just to see if there are any updates. If I don’t make it, will there be a formal rejection, or will I just never hear?


My daughter forgot to apply first day and applied on day 6 it was open and just received her rejection email today.   She never got anything, her status stayed the same until today.   I heard they had a record number of applications this year, so it could be those that applied after the first few days there just wasn't enough positions available.     I would try not to feel discouraged, I think sometimes its a toss up,  many did not get it, and as much as my daughter wanted it, she knew how difficult it is these days.   Hope it all works out for you, if not, there is always next time.


----------



## tinkerjo

DS applied 2 days before the end of cutoff in October, ran through the web interview and phone interview in about a week. He is now waiting.... he wants it pretty bad


----------



## tinkerjo

I also read that all offers would be made by 11/16


----------



## disneemama

I'm sorry if this not in the right place to ask this question. (I haven't logged onto the forum much since my daughters wedding in the wedding section,several years ago) My grandson wanted to do the college program for years but decided to finished and graduate first. He just told me he was turned down for the online interview. Does anyone have any suggestions to continue and possible get thru. How soon can you reapply. He graduated in May and needs to do it as soon as possible since they only give you 6 months. He was very involved in the theater in college even though his major was Nursing. Any feed back would be much appreciated.


----------



## disneemama

wendow said:


> You should receive some kind of notification by email. If you are not accepted, yes, you will receive an email telling you that you are no longer being considered. If you are able, try again! Lots of kids have to try many times. Best wishes!


Thanks


----------



## flipflopmom

disneemama said:


> How soon can you reapply.




If he never got to the web based interview, he can apply again in late January when the apps drop for next fall.  I know he would be 6 months past graduation at that point, so he would have to re-enroll in college to be eligible to apply. Maybe an online class at a local community college?


----------



## wendow

disneemama said:


> I'm sorry if this not in the right place to ask this question. (I haven't logged onto the forum much since my daughters wedding in the wedding section,several years ago) My grandson wanted to do the college program for years but decided to finished and graduate first. He just told me he was turned down for the online interview. Does anyone have any suggestions to continue and possible get thru. How soon can you reapply. He graduated in May and needs to do it as soon as possible since they only give you 6 months. He was very involved in the theater in college even though his major was Nursing. Any feed back would be much appreciated.



I would agree with @flipflopmom. He will need to enroll in another class at college to still be eligible, and if he wants it bad enough, it's probably worth doing. 

My dd18 is a nursing major as well. She app'ed for the spring and was not accepted. I'm not sure if it was her age, lack of work experience or perhaps, the nursing major isn't ideal for Disney. Either way, she will keep applying and keep applying


----------



## wendow

tinkerjo said:


> DS applied 2 days before the end of cutoff in October, ran through the web interview and phone interview in about a week. He is now waiting.... he wants it pretty bad


Congrats to your son for getting this far! How old is he and what has his work experience been like? And what is he majoring in?


----------



## tinkerjo

wendow said:


> Congrats to your son for getting this far! How old is he and what has his work experience been like? And what is he majoring in?


DS is 20 and is a junior (2nd year of college but he did post secondary in high school) he is a criminal justice major. As far as work experience, he is currently an RA and has worked the past 2 summers at a local campground doing reservations and being a gate attendant. He still has not heard anything and I know there is limited roles left so I feel his chances are slim. Wish he would have thought to apply sooner!!!


----------



## wendow

tinkerjo said:


> DS is 20 and is a junior (2nd year of college but he did post secondary in high school) he is a criminal justice major. As far as work experience, he is currently an RA and has worked the past 2 summers at a local campground doing reservations and being a gate attendant. He still has not heard anything and I know there is limited roles left so I feel his chances are slim. Wish he would have thought to apply sooner!!!



Thanks for answering!

I think he still has a good chance. His work experience is perfect! Best wishes to him!!


----------



## tinkerjo

wendow said:


> Thanks for answering!
> 
> I think he still has a good chance. His work experience is perfect! Best wishes to him!!


Thank you. You never know how something like this could change your life. He’s a good boy and a hard worker. We have gone to WDW every other year since he was born (14 hour drive) so he knows his way around even though they never once asked him if he had been there. I will be sure to post it if he does


----------



## wendow

tinkerjo said:


> Thank you. You never know how something like this could change your life. He’s a good boy and a hard worker. We have gone to WDW every other year since he was born (14 hour drive) so he knows his way around even though they never once asked him if he had been there. I will be sure to post it if he does



I'd love to know if he gets in! My dd has 'grown' up there too and dreamed of doing this program since she was 12yo. She app'ed the day they opened for the spring (she also did secondary classes while in high school but she was way too young to apply then lol). She wants this badly so she was discouraged when she was not accepted but she has so many more chances to apply. As does your ds! Some kids do have to apply many times before getting in. I do feel it could be life changing as well!

ETA: It is strange that they never ask these kids if they have been there. Kids, like mine and yours, who know their way around with their eyes closed, know pretty much all the resorts, restaurants, attractions, tips to making a guest's vacation more magical, etc are surely an asset. Yet Disney never asks. A few years ago, I met the mom of a girl who had been accepted. The girl had never been. Not to WDW or DLR. Not right or wrong that she'd never been and was doing DCP but just seems there might be some 'weight' given to those who have lots of park experience also.


----------



## tinkerjo

I totally Agree even though I’m sure from our conversations that some of the answers to his questions asked in the PI reflected that he had been there. It would definitely be easier to train them and your right about being able to make a guests vacation more magical as they know what always made it magical for them


----------



## Kay Tor

Does the CP have a age limit? 
And is it open to all colleges?


----------



## wendow

Kay Tor said:


> Does the CP have a age limit?
> And is it open to all colleges?


I am not aware of an age limit, and I believe the program is open to all college students enrolled in college classes.


----------



## PracticallyPrincessPeyton

Can attractions cast members move around to different locations/attractions like merchandise cast members are able to?

What does the program mean for school? For someone doing fall advantage, would you just miss a quarter/semester of school and then just move in and start school when you're done with the program?

I know that only very few people in attractions get Haunted Mansion or ToT because they are the most popular attractions, but is there anything you can say in the interviews to increase your chances for these attractions? As in, do they take your preferences at all into consideration?

Where are you able to see news about when applications are coming out?


----------



## goofy4tink

PracticallyPrincessPeyton said:


> Can attractions cast members move around to different locations/attractions like merchandise cast members are able to?
> 
> What does the program mean for school? For someone doing fall advantage, would you just miss a quarter/semester of school and then just move in and start school when you're done with the program?
> 
> I know that only very few people in attractions get Haunted Mansion or ToT because they are the most popular attractions, but is there anything you can say in the interviews to increase your chances for these attractions? As in, do they take your preferences at all into consideration?
> 
> Where are you able to see news about when applications are coming out?


Let me try to answer some of your questions...
1. No, you aren't allowed to move around to different attractions. My dd started off in Jedi Training, and that's where she stayed for her entire program. Yes, there were multiple parts to that area though....she worked in sign up, walking kids over to the show/staying at the show to help out, two different meet and greets. She is now at Pirates, and is waiting to cross train for Jungle Cruise. She will most likely also cross train for Haunted Mansion. But, you need to get your proficiency in a certain area, and maintain it in order to keep working there....once she is trained at Jungle Cruise, she can move back and forth between that and Pirates. But, she can't go back to Jedi Training because she is no longer 'proficient' in it. Or to Main St. Ops...no longer proficient there either.

2. Yes, you would be basically taking a semester off. It used to be that you could get some college credit while doing DCP but that's just not the case anymore. If you wanted to get credits, you would have to do online classes through your college. If you are out of school for 6 months, then financial aid stops and looks to be repaid! So, be careful about that!!! My dd waited until she was in her senior year of college to apply....that way, she was able to graduate, work for the summer and start in Sept. She is now full time, after starting her program in 2012.

3.I doubt there is anything you can do to better your chances of being placed in a particular spot. It's all about what Disney needs. If you get a phone interview, you can mention your preferences, but they really don't seem to pay much attention to that. I will say that my dd has loved each one of her spots. Her manager asked if she was cross trained for HM since he thought she would be terrific there. She said no, she wasn't and that she was waiting to be trained at JC. He said he would see what he could do about making those things happen. That was two months ago, and now change.


----------



## kimmar067

wendow said:


> I am not aware of an age limit, and I believe the program is open to all college students enrolled in college classes.


....my DS was accepted [he will be going down Jan 22] and he is 24.....


----------



## kimmar067

....OP, what are some of the MUST-HAVES to bring?


----------



## wendow

kimmar067 said:


> ....my DS was accepted [he will be going down Jan 22] and he is 24.....


Congrats to your son!!!


----------



## kimmar067

wendow said:


> Congrats to your son!!!


...thanks!


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....OP, what are some of the MUST-HAVES to bring?


...for responses....TIA!


----------



## GymboAddict

wendow said:


> I would agree with @flipflopmom. He will need to enroll in another class at college to still be eligible, and if he wants it bad enough, it's probably worth doing.
> 
> My dd18 is a nursing major as well. She app'ed for the spring and was not accepted. I'm not sure if it was her age, lack of work experience or perhaps, the nursing major isn't ideal for Disney. Either way, she will keep applying and keep applying



Tell your daughter to keep applying!  My DD is a nursing major as well and she was accepted for the Spring 2019 program.  It’s been a stressful 3 months though as she was one of the last “waves” to get an offer.

She applied the day the apps opened and then heard nothing.  She stayed in applied/received FOREVER. Finally mid October she got the WBI email and went on to PI.  She received her offer email first of November for merchandising role.

My niece also applied (they have been going to WDW together forever!) and they wanted to do this program together.  My niece had her WBI within 30 minutes of submitting her app and an offer email 2 weeks after the apps opened up!  The only noticeable difference between their apps: my niece was more flexible in role choices, my DD was very selective about what she was willing to do.  So we think that played a factor in her not getting out of received until mid-October.  Also, they can list up to 5 work /volunteer experiences.  My niece listed 5, my DD only listed 4.  My DD could have listed 5 but chose not to list a volunteer program she worked with her Jr year of HS - she thought too much time had passed to mention.    I disagreed but it was her choice.  So we both wonder now if she had listed 5 experiences would she have had a WBI faster?

Just thought I would share her experience in case that might help your DD when applying in the future!  Hope she is able to apply and get in - it is a dream come true for my DD!


----------



## wendow

GymboAddict said:


> Tell your daughter to keep applying!  My DD is a nursing major as well and she was accepted for the Spring 2019 program.  It’s been a stressful 3 months though as she was one of the last “waves” to get an offer.
> 
> She applied the day the apps opened and then heard nothing.  She stayed in applied/received FOREVER. Finally mid October she got the WBI email and went on to PI.  She received her offer email first of November for merchandising role.
> 
> My niece also applied (they have been going to WDW together forever!) and they wanted to do this program together.  My niece had her WBI within 30 minutes of submitting her app and an offer email 2 weeks after the apps opened up!  The only noticeable difference between their apps: my niece was more flexible in role choices, my DD was very selective about what she was willing to do.  So we think that played a factor in her not getting out of received until mid-October.  Also, they can list up to 5 work /volunteer experiences.  My niece listed 5, my DD only listed 4.  My DD could have listed 5 but chose not to list a volunteer program she worked with her Jr year of HS - she thought too much time had passed to mention.    I disagreed but it was her choice.  So we both wonder now if she had listed 5 experiences would she have had a WBI faster?
> 
> Just thought I would share her experience in case that might help your DD when applying in the future!  Hope she is able to apply and get in - it is a dream come true for my DD!


Ah, thanks so much for the encouragement!! I will share with my dd  Congrats to your dd and your niece! How fun to get to do this together!

How old are these girls? Just curious since my dd was a new 18yo when she applied. My dd also had ALL volunteer experience but no actual work experience. She app'ed on the day the spring apps opened and never even got to the WBI. Just a 'nope, not interested' email within a couple of weeks. I can't believe your dd had to wait so long!! I'm think my dd could have opened up her role choices more as well.


----------



## GymboAddict

wendow said:


> Ah, thanks so much for the encouragement!! I will share with my dd  Congrats to your dd and your niece! How fun to get to do this together!
> 
> How old are these girls? Just curious since my dd was a new 18yo when she applied. My dd also had ALL volunteer experience but no actual work experience. She app'ed on the day the spring apps opened and never even got to the WBI. Just a 'nope, not interested' email within a couple of weeks. I can't believe your dd had to wait so long!! I'm think my dd could have opened up her role choices more as well.



My DD is 19 and my niece is 21.  My niece graduates in Dec and so we had wondered bc she was older that maybe that was why she received the WBI so quickly?  But there were other girls at my DD’s school (Texas A&M) who applied AFTER the apps dropped, were 19 and they received a WBI quickly too.  They were open to QSFB and my DD was not so we think thats why they had a quick WBI response.

Having all volunteer experience isn’t bad - majority of my niece’s experience was volunteer through her church or through internships while in college in her social work program.  So don’t let that discourage her either.  I would encourage her next time to: 

Be open to more roles.  Fill out all 5 experiences if she can for work/volunteer. 

For roles my DD had only 3 she ranked high interest - she ended up with Merch and was thrilled even though she selected that as “medium” interest.  

Best of luck to your DD - I hope she will apply again!


----------



## wendow

GymboAddict said:


> My DD is 19 and my niece is 21.  My niece graduates in Dec and so we had wondered bc she was older that maybe that was why she received the WBI so quickly?  But there were other girls at my DD’s school (Texas A&M) who applied AFTER the apps dropped, were 19 and they received a WBI quickly too.  They were open to QSFB and my DD was not so we think thats why they had a quick WBI response.
> 
> Having all volunteer experience isn’t bad - majority of my niece’s experience was volunteer through her church or through internships while in college in her social work program.  So don’t let that discourage her either.  I would encourage her next time to:
> 
> Be open to more roles.  Fill out all 5 experiences if she can for work/volunteer.
> 
> For roles my DD had only 3 she ranked high interest - she ended up with Merch and was thrilled even though she selected that as “medium” interest.
> 
> Best of luck to your DD - I hope she will apply again!


 Thanks!! My dd's volunteer experience has been a lot of church work as well. She gives 5-8 hours a week of volunteer but Disney doesn't doesn't seem to value that as highly. So, my dd went and got a job at a fast food place  She's desperate to do the DCP lol! She will definitely apply again. Best of luck to your dd and niece!!


----------



## flipflopmom

wendow said:


> Thanks!! My dd's volunteer experience has been a lot of church work as well. She gives 5-8 hours a week of volunteer but Disney doesn't doesn't seem to value that as highly. So, my dd went and got a job at a fast food place  She's desperate to do the DCP lol! She will definitely apply again. Best of luck to your dd and niece!!


 

My DD 19 was accepted for this Spring.  Much like another poster, she applied first day waited until October for her WBI and phone interview and early Nov for acceptance.  My best piece of advice is to watch all the you tube videos on the wording to use in your application to get to a WBI.  The general consensus is that there are key words and phrases that the system looks for to get to a WBI and that the apps aren’t actually looked at until the phone interview step.  So you HAVE to make that app shine to get to the next step.  You tube is full of helpful hints! Best of luck!


----------



## goofy4tink

flipflopmom said:


> My DD 19 was accepted for this Spring.  Much like another poster, she applied first day waited until October for her WBI and phone interview and early Nov for acceptance.  My best piece of advice is to watch all the you tube videos on the wording to use in your application to get to a WBI.  The general consensus is that there are key words and phrases that the system looks for to get to a WBI and that the apps aren’t actually looked at until the phone interview step.  So you HAVE to make that app shine to get to the next step.  You tube is full of helpful hints! Best of luck!


.
This is very true. There are no people reading those original applications. The computer is looking for specific words/phrases (no idea what they are, so don't bother wondering!!). When it sees those words/phrases, it moves you on. If it sees some of those words, you'll go into a holding pattern. If it sees many more, it will send you right to the WBI. Then if it sees what it's looking for in the WBI, you get an invite to a phone interview. That's when a real person sees what you've put on your application.
My dd applied within hours of applications dropping. She was moved on to the WBI within an hour of her application being submitted. Within an hour of submitting her WBI, she was invited to a phone interview..which she did a week later. Then? She sat and waited...for over a month!!!!!  There is just no way to figure it out.  She was accepted about 50 days after she applied.


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> .
> This is very true. There are no people reading those original applications. The computer is looking for specific words/phrases (no idea what they are, so don't bother wondering!!). When it sees those words/phrases, it moves you on. If it sees some of those words, you'll go into a holding pattern. If it sees many more, it will send you right to the WBI. Then if it sees what it's looking for in the WBI, you get an invite to a phone interview. That's when a real person sees what you've put on your application.
> My dd applied within hours of applications dropping. She was moved on to the WBI within an hour of her application being submitted. Within an hour of submitting her WBI, she was invited to a phone interview..which she did a week later. Then? She sat and waited...for over a month!!!!!  There is just no way to figure it out.  She was accepted about 50 days after she applied.


....that's basically how it went for my DS, except he only had to wait 22 or 23 days....


----------



## kimmar067

wendow said:


> Thanks!! My dd's volunteer experience has been a lot of church work as well. She gives 5-8 hours a week of volunteer but Disney doesn't doesn't seem to value that as highly. So, my dd went and got a job at a fast food place  She's desperate to do the DCP lol! She will definitely apply again. Best of luck to your dd and niece!!


...tell her to keep trying - my DS tried 2 other times before he was finally accepted....I guess 3rd time's a charm!


----------



## kimmar067

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Helpful Resources:
> Disney Programs Blog
> Character Heights/CP Auditions
> Character Performer Auditions
> Disney College Program Phone Interview Questions
> CP 201 (College Program Hopefuls)
> Older CP Hopefuls


...how about info on the specific dorms?


----------



## kimmar067

psherman42 said:


> Are we allowed to have nerf guns in the apartments?





....thanks for making me laugh...


----------



## kimmar067

....oh, I thought of another question: how lenient is WDW with days off?  My DS is leaving Jan 21 and his older brother will be getting married April 4 [my DS is one of the Best Men - my middle DS is the other].  He already knows that he isn't coming home for the bachelor party (the groom is okay with that).  Will they allow him to come home Thursday-Saturday [fly back Sunday]?  His cousin is also getting married [in Pittsburgh] June 29, so he has that one to attend also....


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....oh, I thought of another question: how lenient is WDW with days off?  My DS is leaving Jan 21 and his older brother will be getting married April 4 [my DS is one of the Best Men - my middle DS is the other].  He already knows that he isn't coming home for the bachelor party (the groom is okay with that).  Will they allow him to come home Thursday-Saturday [fly back Sunday]?  His cousin is also getting married [in Pittsburgh] June 29, so he has that one to attend also....


....anxiously waiting for replies....TIA!


----------



## goofy4tink

kimmar067 said:


> ....anxiously waiting for replies....TIA!


Well, all I can say is that it isn’t easy. Used to be that CPs could post shifts they didn’t want, and p/t CMs would grab them. It made taking days off much easier. However, many CPs got rid of so many shifts that they didn’t have enough pay to take care of rent.  So now, it’s up to leaders whether or not CPs can get time away approved.


----------



## Musings

As goofy noted, it is up to the leaders. On top of that, most CP aren't granted weekends off. The best shot your son has is putting in the request as soon as he gets there or even talking to the recruiter about it ahead of time but that is not guaranteed. Part of the contract when you accept the DCP is that you have open availability dependent on what they're willing to give you. Sad to hear past CP have limited giving away. When I did my program in 2013, it was easy to swap shifts and people were generally good about making sure to have enough to cover rent.


----------



## kimmar067

.....good to know.


----------



## kimmar067

....the leader/manager said that he is working with my DS to allow him to get those days.....


----------



## kimmar067

Parents, how has it been going for your son/daughter? Any disappointments? Pleasant surprises?  My DS got to enjoy Jellyrolls last night with some other DCP kids...apparently it's free on Sunday night for the CMs....


----------



## tjmw2727

Jumping in as my DD was accepted for the Fall program today!


----------



## Monykalyn

Summer Alumni apps open today-posted only open for a week. No longer have to be enrolled or recently graduated from college, only requirement is a successful prior completion of a DCP (meaning current spring DCP aren't eligible)
This opens up the pool quite a bit my husband and I are eligible (even though our program was early '90's)


----------



## kimmar067

tjmw2727 said:


> Jumping in as my DD was accepted for the Fall program today!


...very nice! Congrats to your DD!


----------



## dsnydrmn

Hope this is the right place to ask this...I apologize if not!  My dd applied for dcp in January close to when it opened on the 23rd. As of tonight, she hasn't heard anything and it will be 7 weeks tomorrow. We've read that everyone's application moves at a different pace, and as long as you haven't gotten the NLIC email that you're still being considered, so trying to think positively! We are trying to be patient but it is really hard. Her dashboard says 'application received' and hasn't changed, she checks that and email daily and has gotten nothing.  Just curious if anyone has had a similar experience and how it turned out...


----------



## kimmar067

....my DS told me that he got a grape soda award last week.....HUH?


----------



## LucyNarniafan21

Hey guys! Long time no speak so to say LOL. Quick question regarding application. I know they said it is recommeneded to write a cover letter but I'm sure how to write one especially for the college progam. Got Advice


----------



## PlutosRHM55

LucyNarniafan21 said:


> Hey guys! Long time no speak so to say LOL. Quick question regarding application. I know they said it is recommeneded to write a cover letter but I'm sure how to write one especially for the college progam. Got Advice



I'm about to go on my third CP and I've never written a cover letter for my application nor submitted my resumé. It is not necessary by any means. Feel free to do so, but I feel it's extra work. If you are applying for a Professional Internship, I HIGHLY recommend a cover letter but for the CP, it's wholly unnecessary.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

kimmar067 said:


> ....my DS told me that he got a grape soda award last week.....HUH?



A grape soda is what happens when a fellow cast member recognizes you for exceptional work as a cast member. Usually in regards to the Disney Four Keys. It's just a nice way to tell someone they're being a good cast member and it goes on your record card too to just show you were well admired by other CMs.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

dsnydrmn said:


> Hope this is the right place to ask this...I apologize if not!  My dd applied for dcp in January close to when it opened on the 23rd. As of tonight, she hasn't heard anything and it will be 7 weeks tomorrow. We've read that everyone's application moves at a different pace, and as long as you haven't gotten the NLIC email that you're still being considered, so trying to think positively! We are trying to be patient but it is really hard. Her dashboard says 'application received' and hasn't changed, she checks that and email daily and has gotten nothing.  Just curious if anyone has had a similar experience and how it turned out...



My first time applying, which was a very different system at the time, I was in 'Application Received' or as it was called then 'Submission' and it was the worst. I ended up getting NLIC'd on the last day, but I applied again a year later and got in. Fast forward now 4 years since my first application for the DCP and I've done two CPs and about to do my third or potentially a Professional Internship. Not to say she isn't gonna get in because I know many who waited awhile for their acceptance, but know if it does come to an NLIC, it's not the end of the world. You can always apply again or pursue other opportunities with Disney if interested.


----------



## kimmar067

PlutosRHM55 said:


> A grape soda is what happens when a fellow cast member recognizes you for exceptional work as a cast member. Usually in regards to the Disney Four Keys. It's just a nice way to tell someone they're being a good cast member and it goes on your record card too to just show you were well admired by other CMs.


....oh...thanks for the info....that just made my day!


----------



## goofy4tink

My dd is now ft, was a CP from 9/16-5/17.  She had some awful roommate issues. I'm sure she wasn't blameless but it was a miserable time for her. I have heard that the ft/pt CMs tend to get the short end of the stick as far as hours go. CPs are overworked and exhausted. Meanwhile, ft CMs can get as few as 30 hrs! Makes some of them pretty grumpy! Now, this is Disney's fault. They over-hire CPs, then overwork them. I thought my dd had a good program time, but evidently she kept it from me. Come to find out, she, was yelled at, demeaned, made fun of. Add that to her roommate issues and it wasn't a great experience. 

I wish there was more info out there regarding DCP. Everyone looks at it as this great honor. I tend to thing of it as indentured servitude! Disney charges CPs a high rent, works them to exhaustion. Yes, having worked at Disney is great on a resume. But, I just wish more people did more research. I can't tell you how many people I've seen posting that have 1. never been to WDW/DLR, 2. have no idea how DCP works.  Then, their kiddo gets there and they are hugely surprised by the realities!


----------



## kimmar067

goofy4tink said:


> ....I can't tell you how many people I've seen posting that have have no idea how DCP works.  Then, their kiddo gets there and they are hugely surprised by the realities!


...my DS truly got a dose of reality, especially when it comes to just how MUCH he is paying [per paycheck] towards his board.  He definitely misunderstood and thought it was per month - turns out to be per PAYCHECK.  And, they are not allowed to work more than the 40 hours to get any overtime (or work as servers, because servers get tips).  I supplement his bank account so he has money for food...


----------



## cailynscastle

Question about a role: What are balloon vendors categorized as? Are they technically merchandise? Do CPs ever get the role of balloon vendor and if so..HOW? Thanks!!


----------



## TikiTaylor

cailynscastle said:


> Question about a role: What are balloon vendors categorized as? Are they technically merchandise? Do CPs ever get the role of balloon vendor and if so..HOW? Thanks!!



Balloons are a type of outdoor vending, which is under merchandise. If it's a role someone is specifically interested in they might need to hint at it during a PI, from what I've seen you are trained on how to handle them though? It might be too much time to spend on it for a CP.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

cailynscastle said:


> Question about a role: What are balloon vendors categorized as? Are they technically merchandise? Do CPs ever get the role of balloon vendor and if so..HOW? Thanks!!



The balloon vendors are separate from the usual merch roles. I was told by someone that they are actually third party hired but I'm not positive if that is true, but I know for sure they are not considered a regular merchandise cast member. In short, CPs will not be balloon vendors. All other ODV is possible depending upon location, but not balloon vendors.


----------



## Islands of Izzy

Hey y’all, is there anyway to just do summer? I know they say it’s only for alumni but I can’t take a semester off. I’ve been offered a position three times but I keep having to turn it down.


----------



## PlutosRHM55

Islands of Izzy said:


> Hey y’all, is there anyway to just do summer? I know they say it’s only for alumni but I can’t take a semester off. I’ve been offered a position three times but I keep having to turn it down.



It unfortunately is only for alumni and they've already had issues opening it up to those who are outside of the general DCP parameters. HOWEVER, you can do the program after you've graduated. You can apply to the DCP now up to a year after your graduation date.

Also, I took a semester off for my first program and just graduated a semester late which was no big deal for me. It might not be the case for others, but it is fairly common for people to graduate later than originally intended due to the DCP.


----------



## cg246

Hi all! I am new to this forum, and I am starting my DCP on April 22nd (SO SOON AHH). However, during my program, I will need to take a weekend in May off, due to the fact that I have to attend my graduation in Rhode Island. (My school has trimesters, so I received my diploma in February, but have to wait until May to walk). For anyone who has done/currently doing the DCP, do you think it will be frowned upon to ask for this weekend off? I heard that they are usually pretty good when it is school related requirements, but I am not sure. Also, when I get there, how would I go about asking them for this time off? Thank you!!


----------



## Together at Disney

Hi
Can someone please list the roles that you can choose from?  Do you then list your preferences on your application?
Thank you.


----------



## luvmy2boyzz

Advice/encouragement plz! 
My son had his phone interview for the program beginning in January on Thursday. He was offered a position today. Great right! We were totally excited! That is until he found out it was in Quick Service.  He has been working for me in my restaurant since he was 13 and the one thing he said was he did not want to go all the way to Florida to work in food.  As a family we are super Disney nerds and love everything Disney.  He is pretty disappointed and is considering declining.  As much as I’d love to encourage him to accept I can’t push him to do something that would make him miserable. Is there a silver lining in the Quick Service program?


----------



## Belle's-Library

luvmy2boyzz said:


> Advice/encouragement plz!
> My son had his phone interview for the program beginning in January on Thursday. He was offered a position today. Great right! We were totally excited! That is until he found out it was in Quick Service.  He has been working for me in my restaurant since he was 13 and the one thing he said was he did not want to go all the way to Florida to work in food.  As a family we are super Disney nerds and love everything Disney.  He is pretty disappointed and is considering declining.  As much as I’d love to encourage him to accept I can’t push him to do something that would make him miserable. Is there a silver lining in the Quick Service program?



I did the program in 2018. I was in Merchandise, but my roommate was in Quick Service so I learned a thing or two about it. 

Positive things about Quick Service:
- The basic silver lining is of course, that you still get to be in Disney and you still get your free access to the parks along with your cast member discounts.
- Beyond that, Disney hires a lot of college students in Quick Service, so it is super easy to trade shifts with people/find people to take your shifts. I also believe it is a cross-trained role which means you can pick up shifts in just about any quick service location. 
- The locations are always busy, so time goes by quickly.
- You get a lot of guest interaction, so a lot of opportunity to make their vacations awesome.
- You get moved around every few hours, so you won't be doing the same task for your whole shift.

Overall, the program is amazing and I absolutely adored it, as did my roommate. A job is a job, and honestly just being around the Disney magic makes even a crappy job feel a lot better. Most of the awesome memories you make will be outside of work hours anyway. Going to the parks, hanging out with your roommates, going on 2am Steak and Shake runs, you name it.

It's an incredible experience that you will never forget. I seriously recommend doing it.


----------



## luvmy2boyzz

Belle's-Library said:


> I did the program in 2018. I was in Merchandise, but my roommate was in Quick Service so I learned a thing or two about it.
> 
> Positive things about Quick Service:
> - The basic silver lining is of course, that you still get to be in Disney and you still get your free access to the parks along with your cast member discounts.
> - Beyond that, Disney hires a lot of college students in Quick Service, so it is super easy to trade shifts with people/find people to take your shifts. I also believe it is a cross-trained role which means you can pick up shifts in just about any quick service location.
> - The locations are always busy, so time goes by quickly.
> - You get a lot of guest interaction, so a lot of opportunity to make their vacations awesome.
> - You get moved around every few hours, so you won't be doing the same task for your whole shift.
> 
> Overall, the program is amazing and I absolutely adored it, as did my roommate. A job is a job, and honestly just being around the Disney magic makes even a crappy job feel a lot better. Most of the awesome memories you make will be outside of work hours anyway. Going to the parks, hanging out with your roommates, going on 2am Steak and Shake runs, you name it.
> 
> It's an incredible experience that you will never forget. I seriously recommend doing it.


Thank you for your insight! It is much appreciated.  I hope he decides to accept he is a huge Disney fan. I think his biggest fear is getting stuck behind the scenes flipping burgers without any guest interaction.


----------



## HopperFan

Islands of Izzy said:


> Hey y’all, is there anyway to just do summer? I know they say it’s only for alumni but I can’t take a semester off. I’ve been offered a position three times but I keep having to turn it down.



My DD did it right after she graduated.


----------



## kimmar067

Belle's-Library said:


> I did the program in 2018. I was in Merchandise, but my roommate was in Quick Service so I learned a thing or two about it....Overall, the program is amazing and I absolutely adored it, as did my roommate. A job is a job, and honestly just *being around the Disney magic makes even a crappy job feel a lot better*. Most of the awesome memories you make will be outside of work hours anyway. Going to the parks, hanging out with your roommates, going on 2am Steak and Shake runs, you name it.
> 
> *It's an incredible experience that you will never forget. I seriously recommend doing it*.


ITA! My DS finished in July and he doesn't intend on returning home....he transferred to Jock Lindsay's Hangar Bar at DS and he loves it! (he was in Recreation at BC/YC).  One of his closest friends that he met there transferred from custodial to Quick Service.  She's either at The Marketplace at the BC, Ale & Compass Marketplace at the YC, or Hostess at Beaches'n'Cream, depending upon where she's needed most, so they are definitely not 'stuck' in the same position 24/7.


----------



## charliebrown

Hey guys, I got accepted to the college program, and I'm considering it. How hard is it to find a short term (5-7 month, preferably 6 month) apartment lease?Im having some difficulty finding some.  I'm bringing a cat, so Disney housing is a no go.  I was hoping I. Ould get my own place, but single studios seem pretty expensive, so I assume Ill have to find a roommate.


----------



## Newsies

charliebrown said:


> Hey guys, I got accepted to the college program, and I'm considering it. How hard is it to find a short term (5-7 month, preferably 6 month) apartment lease?Im having some difficulty finding some.  I'm bringing a cat, so Disney housing is a no go.  I was hoping I. Ould get my own place, but single studios seem pretty expensive, so I assume Ill have to find a roommate.



I would start looking on the Facebook pages if you haven't already, you should have plenty of luck there.  If you search "Disney World Cast Member Apartment/Room Finder" and "DCP Spring/Spring Advantage 2020," there are tons of CMs looking to sublet rooms and CPs who are trying to start searching for off-site housing for this term.


----------



## kimmar067

charliebrown said:


> Hey guys, I got accepted to the college program, and I'm considering it. How hard is it to find a short term (5-7 month, preferably 6 month) apartment lease?Im having some difficulty finding some.  I'm bringing a cat, so Disney housing is a no go.  I was hoping I. could get my own place, but single studios seem pretty expensive, so I assume Ill have to find a roommate.


....my DS recently completed DCP, and is now renting a place.  He got his through a WDW-specific Facebook page [I'm guessing for CMs].  The person renting out the bedrooms is a CM also, and rents out rooms to CMs only.  His house is fully furnished and all utilities are included.  That might be a good starting point for you....


----------



## bitey

So I've done a little poking around about going PT/FT after the college program- but I haven't seen exactly how to do it, or if it's a for-sure thing (I'm sure nothing is for-sure!) Is it something that's discouraged? Encouraged? Do you stand a pretty good chance at landing a PT/FT at the parks after you finish your DCP if you do a good job?


----------



## Newsies

bitey said:


> So I've done a little poking around about going PT/FT after the college program- but I haven't seen exactly how to do it, or if it's a for-sure thing (I'm sure nothing is for-sure!) Is it something that's discouraged? Encouraged? Do you stand a pretty good chance at landing a PT/FT at the parks after you finish your DCP if you do a good job?



I know a lot-- I mean a LOT!-- of people who have done this!  I would say most of my closest personal friends tried to transfer to PT/FT after their program!  Like you said, nothing is for sure, but sooooo many people do this at the end of their DCP season!  If you'd like to go PT/FT after your program, it's technically considered a "transfer," so in order to qualify for it, you would have to be within transfer guidelines.  Your leaders will explain more about that if you ask them.  The process is super easy and I don't know a single person from my first program who fell within the transfer guidelines and got denied!  Good luck!


----------



## bitey

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kimmar067

Newsies said:


> I know a lot-- I mean a LOT!-- of people who have done this!  I would say most of my closest personal friends tried to transfer to PT/FT after their program!  Like you said, nothing is for sure, but sooooo many people do this at the end of their DCP season!  If you'd like to go PT/FT after your program, it's technically considered a "transfer," so in order to qualify for it, you would have to be within transfer guidelines.  Your leaders will explain more about that if you ask them.  The process is super easy and I don't know a single person from my first program who fell within the transfer guidelines and got denied!  Good luck!


....ITA.  My DS transferred after his DCP stint was over.  He preferred to get FT but didn't [for now anyway], so he is supplementing his income with PT at Miller's Ale House.  [he currently also is a server at Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar at DS...]


----------



## kimmar067

kimmar067 said:


> ....My DS transferred after his DCP stint was over....[he currently also is a server at Jock Lindsey's Hangar Bar at DS...]


...he went to this:







....from THIS:


----------



## BethieBoo18

I am going to be a third time applicant come Monday, and I have fixed my resume this time, because it said "I" 21 times, so it is much better now. However, I'm wondering if the fact that I still live at home is a factor as well. I cannot afford to move out at the moment, so I don't know what else to do about it. I want this so badly, but someone said it might be because I haven't lived independently yet.


----------



## kimmar067

BethieBoo18 said:


> I am going to be a third time applicant come Monday, and I have fixed my resume this time, because it said "I" 21 times, so it is much better now. However, I'm wondering if the fact that I still live at home is a factor as well. I cannot afford to move out at the moment, so I don't know what else to do about it. I want this so badly, but someone said it might be because I haven't lived independently yet.


...my son was still living at home when he applied (and he was 24 at the time), so I don't think it makes a difference....


----------



## Jodi-Lee

My daughter is interested in working for Disney. We live in Canada. Here are our questions:
Is it true that she could only be eligible for the International Exchange Program?
If she does get accepted to the Exchange Program, would it ever turn into a longer term?
Have you ever heard of someone completing the Cultural Exchange Program and then being hired on permanently?

She is very passionate about Disney and would love to work there in any capacity for as long as she can, as a Canadian, what are her best options? How can she prepare now (she's in high school) in order for Disney to choose her.


----------



## disneylover102

I have a question- can you apply for spring and spring Advantage separately to increase your chances of making it or is it just one application for both?


----------



## McKelly

disneylover102 said:


> I have a question- can you apply for spring and spring Advantage separately to increase your chances of making it or is it just one application for both?


My daughter applied for both Fall and Fall Advantage at the same time, with the same application.


----------



## sghokie

Question on the housing. How much storage is there for suitcases?


----------



## dcost214

sghokie said:


> Question on the housing. How much storage is there for suitcases?


Depending on the housing location that you have there should be some storage closets in the apartment.


----------



## cm387

If you make it through the phone interview are you pretty much guaranteed a spot in the program?   My daughter applied, did the web interview and had her phone interview on 1/17 and has heard back nothing. Do people get denied after going through the entire interview process?  Any insight would be great!


----------



## Newgirlontheblock

Hello! I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the POET for photopass?


----------



## wendow

cm387 said:


> If you make it through the phone interview are you pretty much guaranteed a spot in the program?   My daughter applied, did the web interview and had her phone interview on 1/17 and has heard back nothing. Do people get denied after going through the entire interview process?  Any insight would be great!


Did your daughter apply for fall or fall advantage as her first choice? I think I read Disney is prioritizing fall advantage apps because they close earlier (and start earlier).
Unfortunately there are many stories of kids going all the way through the interview process and not getting accepted. My dd’s roomie made it all the way through and then was NLIC’ed on the last day. Then she got in the next round! Good luck to your dd! The waiting is so hard!


----------



## cm387

fall advantage......the waiting is killing all of us!  I really want to plan for christmas in disney!!  she can really only do the fall semester since she is a track athlete at school and the fall allows her to miss the least amount of her two seasons.


----------



## mgmartin12002

Hi! 

I got accepted to the DCP and was wondering how difficult it was/is to get time off because I am supposed to go on the maiden voyage on the Wish in July and would need a week to a week and a half off and was wondering how likely it'd be I get that time off.


----------



## disneylover102

mgmartin12002 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got accepted to the DCP and was wondering how difficult it was/is to get time off because I am supposed to go on the maiden voyage on the Wish in July and would need a week to a week and a half off and was wondering how likely it'd be I get that time off.


I’ve heard you get one day off for every month of your program. So a week or a week and a half is sadly very unlikely


----------



## Boopuff

My DD was a CP and as above poster said, highly unlikely you’ll get a full week off.  Go enjoy your trip you can apply again.  Or postpone trip, enjoy CP life!


----------



## AnnaS

mgmartin12002 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got accepted to the DCP and was wondering how difficult it was/is to get time off because I am supposed to go on the maiden voyage on the Wish in July and would need a week to a week and a half off and was wondering how likely it'd be I get that time off.



My dd was in the DCP about 9 years ago.  She started in January and ended in May but extended to a new role and had to move condo complex too.  Extension May to August.  We had a cruise booked end of July - two weeks before her program ended.  We had no idea she was going to extend when we booked our cruise.  I also had flights booked for her thinking she would be home.  She really wanted to go on the cruise.

We took a chance - she was never late, never missed a day and picked up extra shifts for others and when asked by management.  Somehow it worked out for her and she was given the week off.  My DH and I ended up staying an extra week at OKW after our cruise so she could finish her last week, we would help her move out and come home.  

There is really no way of knowing.  I heard it is very hard.  Good luck!!!


----------



## kimmar067

disneylover102 said:


> I’ve heard you get one day off for every month of your program. So a week or a week and a half is sadly very unlikely


...yes, indeed.  My DS was in the DCP January-July 2019.  My oldest DS was getting married the first week of May and his younger brother was in the wedding party.  He missed the rehearsal dinner [on Friday] and was picked up at the airport early on Saturday [the day of the wedding].  He had to fly back early on Monday.  He never took a sick day [except when he split his head open slipping by the pool and subsequently got 7 staples in his head!] because he wound up having a concussion and had a sterling record working at the BC/YC.  I guess it's a case-by-case situation....?


----------



## motherof5

Joanna71985 said:


> Good idea to start a new one (as the last ended last summer). I am also an alumni, so I can help out with questions as well


Any information you can give is helpful.  My daughter is a sophmore in high school and interested.  When does she need to start applying?  How long is the program for?


----------



## disneylover102

motherof5 said:


> Any information you can give is helpful.  My daughter is a sophmore in high school and interested.  When does she need to start applying?  How long is the program for?


My DCP starts next week and I’m happy to answer any questions. So she’s probably going to have to apply a few months ahead of time. For example applications just opened up for summer and fall of this year. I’m not sure how long they’ll be open for. Programs are 4-7 months I believe based on your availability.

It’s also kind of hard to get in. I applied in June for fall semester (availability for August-January) and got rejected in August. Then I applied for winter semester (availability January-June) in October and got accepted after 5 days for February 14th-June 16th.


----------



## Mle8308

motherof5 said:


> Any information you can give is helpful.  My daughter is a sophmore in high school and interested.  When does she need to start applying?  How long is the program for?


She does have to be enrolled in college, year does not matter.


----------



## disneylover102

Although I think she has to have a semester of freshman year done before she can do the program


----------



## motherof5

disneylover102 said:


> Although I think she has to have a semester of freshman year done before she can do the program


ok thanks.  Where can I get up to date info?


----------



## motherof5

Mle8308 said:


> She does have to be enrolled in college, year does not matter.


Thank you


----------



## Mle8308

motherof5 said:


> ok thanks.  Where can I get up to date info?


Google Disney College Programs and you should find a link to current information.


----------



## motherof5

Mle8308 said:


> Google Disney College Programs and you should find a link to current information.


Thank you


----------



## Joanna71985

motherof5 said:


> ok thanks.  Where can I get up to date info?



Here

Disney College Program at DISNEY (disneycareers.com)


----------



## Boopuff

motherof5 said:


> Any information you can give is helpful.  My daughter is a sophmore in high school and interested.  When does she need to start applying?  How long is the program for?


First: if your daughter isn't involved in school, join something!  ]
Second:  Get a job.  Disney loves to see work experience on your application
third:  research the process. Tons of DCP videos from kids with info on the application, web interview and regular interview.
Fourth:  Don't be really,  really specific where you want to work.  (My DD had her heart and soul wanting to work in the parks, but she never said anything to the interviewer, She ended up at AOA in the gift shop, loved it, worked seasonally at TL, and then moved to full-time photopass in the parks!!)


----------



## motherof5

Boopuff said:


> First: if your daughter isn't involved in school, join something!  ]
> Second:  Get a job.  Disney loves to see work experience on your application
> third:  research the process. Tons of DCP videos from kids with info on the application, web interview and regular interview.
> Fourth:  Don't be really,  really specific where you want to work.  (My DD had her heart and soul wanting to work in the parks, but she never said anything to the interviewer, She ended up at AOA in the gift shop, loved it, worked seasonally at TL, and then moved to full-time photopass in the parks!!)


Thank you.  All helpful tips.  Do they work just in the summer?


----------



## Boopuff

My DD was hired starting in august.  It was hot moving her in!


----------



## Joanna71985

motherof5 said:


> Thank you.  All helpful tips.  Do they work just in the summer?



It depends on the program. Spring is Jan-Aug, Spring Advantage is Jan-Aug, Fall Advantage is May-Jan, Fall is Aug-Jan


----------



## motherof5

Joanna71985 said:


> It depends on the program. Spring is Jan-Aug, Spring Advantage is Jan-Aug, Fall Advantage is May-Jan, Fall is Aug-Jan


Thank you I will have to look into it for my daughter.  Can they do classes at the same time.  Just wondering how this all works.  I have a lot to research.


----------



## Joanna71985

motherof5 said:


> Thank you I will have to look into it for my daughter.  Can they do classes at the same time.  Just wondering how this all works.  I have a lot to research.



Yes. I took classes on 2 of my CPs


----------



## kevind2112

Hi! Our daughter was just accepted into the College Program! She will be working from August 1st, 2022 until mid-January 2023. This is still a bit premature, but my wife and I would like to visit her for Christmas week. (We've done Christmas at Disney a couple times before, so we know the drill!)

Our question has to do with her discounts. According to sites she's read, it looks like friends & family could be eligible for up to 40% (or even 50%) percent off resort rates. Since she doesn't start until August, I'm wondering if that would be too late to wait to book a resort for Christmas week. Also what is the possibility that could be a black out week? 

I'm ok just booking as we normally do, but if there is a chance at 40% off a room, we'd obviously love to take advantage of that! Thanks!


----------



## Boopuff

kevind2112 said:


> Hi! Our daughter was just accepted into the College Program! She will be working from August 1st, 2022 until mid-January 2023. This is still a bit premature, but my wife and I would like to visit her for Christmas week. (We've done Christmas at Disney a couple times before, so we know the drill!)
> 
> Our question has to do with her discounts. According to sites she's read, it looks like friends & family could be eligible for up to 40% (or even 50%) percent off resort rates. Since she doesn't start until August, I'm wondering if that would be too late to wait to book a resort for Christmas week. Also what is the possibility that could be a black out week?
> 
> I'm ok just booking as we normally do, but if there is a chance at 40% off a room, we'd obviously love to take advantage of that! Thanks!


In the past I'd tell you that you'd have no issue, but  I'd suggest you book something now.  ONce she's worked for 'x' days she'll be able to book.  She must make the call (we did a 3 way call with the CM).  Discounts vary, but it's wonderful perk!  Good luck.


----------



## kevind2112

Boopuff said:


> In the past I'd tell you that you'd have no issue, but  I'd suggest you book something now.  ONce she's worked for 'x' days she'll be able to book.  She must make the call (we did a 3 way call with the CM).  Discounts vary, but it's wonderful perk!  Good luck.



Thanks @Boopuff! That was my original plan, so I'm going to stick with it!


----------



## Mle8308

kevind2112 said:


> Hi! Our daughter was just accepted into the College Program! She will be working from August 1st, 2022 until mid-January 2023. This is still a bit premature, but my wife and I would like to visit her for Christmas week. (We've done Christmas at Disney a couple times before, so we know the drill!)
> 
> Our question has to do with her discounts. According to sites she's read, it looks like friends & family could be eligible for up to 40% (or even 50%) percent off resort rates. Since she doesn't start until August, I'm wondering if that would be too late to wait to book a resort for Christmas week. Also what is the possibility that could be a black out week?
> 
> I'm ok just booking as we normally do, but if there is a chance at 40% off a room, we'd obviously love to take advantage of that! Thanks!


She won't be able to book a CM rate until she starts, and don't count on anything for Christmas at a discounted rate. If you want to visit, book a room now and once she is able to see availability for Christmas, if there is any, cancel your original reservation and rebook at the CM discount. Hope it works out for you and good luck to her!


----------



## DL1WDW2

The college interns have new campus off Western Way / Flamingo Crossings and new Target Starbucks Five Guys,Walgreens  etc…plus a lot of new Marriott & Hilton Resorts.  Huge campus …very nice area
The Fairmont by Marriott might be best price .Also close to Animal Kingdom .


----------



## HillPete

kevind2112 said:


> Hi! Our daughter was just accepted into the College Program! She will be working from August 1st, 2022 until mid-January 2023. This is still a bit premature, but my wife and I would like to visit her for Christmas week. (We've done Christmas at Disney a couple times before, so we know the drill!)
> 
> Our question has to do with her discounts. According to sites she's read, it looks like friends & family could be eligible for up to 40% (or even 50%) percent off resort rates. Since she doesn't start until August, I'm wondering if that would be too late to wait to book a resort for Christmas week. Also what is the possibility that could be a black out week?
> 
> I'm ok just booking as we normally do, but if there is a chance at 40% off a room, we'd obviously love to take advantage of that! Thanks!



My son also starts August 1.  I joined the DCP Parents group on Facebook.  There is a TON of excellent information on there.  I highly recommend joining.


----------



## toastedpinecone

Hi! I plan on applying to the College Program when I turn 18, however, I have found myself confused by the "required education" segment. From the culinary program website:

"Full-time or part-time student in a Culinary Arts/Baking & Pastry program seeking a certificate or degree
[...]​
Graduated in the past twenty-four (24) months"​
To clarify, this means I am eligible to apply if I was a part of a Baking & Pastry program at a technical college, obtained a certificate, and graduated earlier this year? I don't need to also be in college at the time of application? Apologies if my question is redundant, I noticed that the change that allows "Graduated in the past twenty-four months" is relatively new. Thank you!


----------



## bellesbookclub8

I see that starting in March the CM’s park access is blocked out of Magic Kingdom for almost 3 months and they can rarely access the other parks for pretty much all of March and April. Is this super high amount of blockout dates normal? I am planning on doing the DCP for Spring ‘23 but it’s super discouraging seeing that CP’s are blocked out of the parks for half of their program when that is a super big perk of attending. Are the blackouts that bad during the fall program as well? Do some CP’s get an annual pass to try and get in or do they just deal with it?


----------



## Mle8308

bellesbookclub8 said:


> I see that starting in March the CM’s park access is blocked out of Magic Kingdom for almost 3 months and they can rarely access the other parks for pretty much all of March and April. Is this super high amount of blockout dates normal? I am planning on doing the DCP for Spring ‘23 but it’s super discouraging seeing that CP’s are blocked out of the parks for half of their program when that is a super big perk of attending. Are the blackouts that bad during the fall program as well? Do some CP’s get an annual pass to try and get in or do they just deal with it?


It's hard to say what will be blocked out, this fall Epcot has its 40th anniversary, so it may be busier. Park attendance has been insane, paying guests are having difficulty getting on the attractions without over an hour wait, they are not going to allow Cast to enter when the demand is so high. Spring is hard because of all the school/college breaks, Easter, and the nice weather. Last year there were a lot of unavailable dates, too. CP's have purchased annual passes in the past, however none are currently for sale except for the Pixie pass for FL residents. CP's are not considered FL residents for a Disney pass. A lot of Cast do buy AP's for Universal and Sea World. With current leadership, I do think the trend will continue of more limited availability for Cast, Disney doesn't make nearly as much money from an employee as they do a regular guest. And with that many people willing to pay to enter....


----------



## Joanna71985

bellesbookclub8 said:


> I see that starting in March the CM’s park access is blocked out of Magic Kingdom for almost 3 months and they can rarely access the other parks for pretty much all of March and April. Is this super high amount of blockout dates normal? I am planning on doing the DCP for Spring ‘23 but it’s super discouraging seeing that CP’s are blocked out of the parks for half of their program when that is a super big perk of attending. Are the blackouts that bad during the fall program as well? Do some CP’s get an annual pass to try and get in or do they just deal with it?



Pre-covid, no. Post-covid, yes unfortunately (since the parks reopened and the reservation system added, there have been more blockout dates


----------



## Belle1962

It’s the Fairfield Inn and Suites by Marriott at Flamingo Crossing. I just came back from visiting my grandson and did a review on the Resorts Board. And fyi- it’s really hard to plan a trip when you don’t know what their schedule will be until a week or two before you get there.


----------



## motherof5

Joanna71985 said:


> Here
> 
> Disney College Program at DISNEY (disneycareers.com)


Thank you


----------



## Jonfw2

I hate to be REALLY specific, but I’m curious as to any thoughts:

My daughter is a sophomore in high school this year and very interested in the college program. Of the following, which will help her cause for getting into the program. Also, feel free to say if any of these won’t help or won’t matter:

- she’s been a vocalist at School of Rock since age 7 and performed at prominent venues like the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.

- in the past two summers, she has worked in a restaurant and for a landscaping company.

- she has a 3.5 GPA in high school.

- she’s an AP holder and member of D23 and has been to WDW over ten times.

- she intends to study and get degreed in Hospitality while In college.

- she has no qualms about doing anything at all in the program.

- she has pretty heavy ADHD.

- she’s terrible at math.

- she’s exceptional with people.

Thank you all in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## Ta.Ham1989

Jonfw2 said:


> I hate to be REALLY specific, but I’m curious as to any thoughts:
> 
> My daughter is a sophomore in high school this year and very interested in the internship program. Of the following, which will help her cause for getting into the program. Also, feel free to say if any of these won’t help or won’t matter:
> 
> - she’s been a vocalist at School of Rock since age 7 and performed at prominent venues like the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.
> 
> - in the past two summers, she has worked in a restaurant and for a landscaping company.
> 
> - she has a 3.5 GPA in high school.
> 
> - she’s an AP holder and member of D23 and has been to WDW over ten times.
> 
> - she intends to study and get degreed in Hospitality while In college.
> 
> - she has no qualms about doing anything at all in the program.
> 
> - .she has pretty heavy ADHD
> 
> - she’s terrible at math.
> 
> - she’s exceptional with people.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for any thoughts!


I am sure you know there is a difference in the DCP and Disney Internships. DCP is easier to get into and you may or may not get an area related to your major. Internships are highly competitive and are specific to major. I think any volunteer experience related to the type of internship, good grades, good recommendation's from instructors, job experience in the field of study would all help for Internships.  I don't think any of the following will hurt or help her:  she has pretty heavy ADHD, she’s terrible at math. For interview purposes being an AP holder and member of D23 and having been to WDW over ten times should help her in an interview process because she will be able to speak knowledgably about the parks.


----------



## Boopuff

Having work experience (imo) is the best.  My DD worked her way through college, and that really helped.  Have your DD watch some of the DCP videos, especially ones about the interview process.  She’s got lots of time to prep.  Good luck


----------



## Jonfw2

Ta.Ham1989 said:


> I am sure you know there is a difference in the DCP and Disney Internships. DCP is easier to get into and you may or may not get an area related to your major. Internships are highly competitive and are specific to major. I think any volunteer experience related to the type of internship, good grades, good recommendation's from instructors, job experience in the field of study would all help for Internships.  I don't think any of the following will hurt or help her:  she has pretty heavy ADHD, she’s terrible at math. For interview purposes being an AP holder and member of D23 and having been to WDW over ten times should help her in an interview process because she will be able to speak knowledgably about the parks.


Thank you so much for this.  Due to my own ignorance, I used "internship" when I should have said college program.

I am editing to correct.

Thank you!


----------



## Mle8308

Jonfw2 said:


> Thank you so much for this.  Due to my own ignorance, I used "internship" when I should have said college program.
> 
> I am editing to correct.
> 
> Thank you!


Right now, they are not interviewing applicants for the DCP at all. They do an online “test” for lack of a better word. Depending on the outcome, college students are either accepted or denied. They don’t have a choice of positions, either (they can indicate if they are interested in a Lifeguard job). Disney needs bodies to fill open positions, they don’t have the ability to fill all the job openings with just the Orlando market. Things could change in the next few years and they may bring back the interview (there is still an interview for the Professional Internships). If your daughter has social media, she can follow the Disney College Program. It’s a great experience, I wish her all the best in the future!


----------



## Jonfw2

Quick update: the travel agent I always use for Disney planning (shout out to Sharon at Magical Vacations!) told me her daughter was in the DCP a few years ago and she'd be happy to do a phone call with my daughter about her experience.  I'll let you all know.


----------



## 4luv2cdisney

Jonfw2 said:


> I hate to be REALLY specific, but I’m curious as to any thoughts:
> 
> My daughter is a sophomore in high school this year and very interested in the college program. Of the following, which will help her cause for getting into the program. Also, feel free to say if any of these won’t help or won’t matter:
> 
> - she’s been a vocalist at School of Rock since age 7 and performed at prominent venues like the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.
> 
> - in the past two summers, she has worked in a restaurant and for a landscaping company.
> 
> - she has a 3.5 GPA in high school.
> 
> - she’s an AP holder and member of D23 and has been to WDW over ten times.
> 
> - she intends to study and get degreed in Hospitality while In college.
> 
> - she has no qualms about doing anything at all in the program.
> 
> - she has pretty heavy ADHD.
> 
> - she’s terrible at math.
> 
> - she’s exceptional with people.
> 
> Thank you all in advance for any thoughts!


None of this matters at the moment.  There is first an application and then a WBI (web-based-interview) and it's a bit like a personality profile test (they ask you basically the same questions repetitively using multiple scenarios) and it is timed (can't really think about your answers).  If you pass that, you go into consideration for a role.  Currently, if you pass, you are likely "in".

Understand the following:

You can't choose your roommates, you can't chose your room type, you may not get to bring your car, your job preferences aren't considered, and your existing skills aren't even necessarily considered.  You must give them 100% availability and agree to any job they give you (including roasting in the parking lot and cleaning toilets / vomit).  You are guaranteed 30(32?) hours but may be working 50+.  Think twice if you are planning on taking any classes during this time. 

You also may want to think twice if you do not have a high tolerance of other peoples messes, mold, cockroaches, millipedes, lizards, mice and other odd critters/bugs.  You should also have a strong work ethic and the ability to pop some Mucinex and show up for your shift with a smile on your face even when you're sick, because unless you have a superfantastic immune system, you will get sick (probably a lot) and there is a strict point system for showing up late or calling out. If you don't already know how to "adult" to some extent, you will learn quickly or go home quickly.

There. Are. A. Lot. Of. Rules.  
You. Must. Follow. Them!

Obviously, your daughter has a long time to wait and it could all be different by then. My daughter just did 7 months in the program came home and has reapplied.  She's just been accepted for a second program, but she may decline for now and just move there permanently when she finishes her associates so it will be easier to transfer her credits.

My personal observation was that many of the younger ones don't usually fare so well and the older ones tend to not want to come home.  If you'd asked my while my then 19 year old was there, I'd have told you it was awful and she hated it.  Then she came home and can't wait to get back so


----------



## Jonfw2

4luv2cdisney said:


> None of this matters at the moment.  There is first an application and then a WBI (web-based-interview) and it's a bit like a personality profile test (they ask you basically the same questions repetitively using multiple scenarios) and it is timed (can't really think about your answers).  If you pass that, you go into consideration for a role.  Currently, if you pass, you are likely "in".
> 
> Understand the following:
> 
> You can't choose your roommates, you can't chose your room type, you may not get to bring your car, your job preferences aren't considered, and your existing skills aren't even necessarily considered.  You must give them 100% availability and agree to any job they give you (including roasting in the parking lot and cleaning toilets / vomit).  You are guaranteed 30(32?) hours but may be working 50+.  Think twice if you are planning on taking any classes during this time.
> 
> You also may want to think twice if you do not have a high tolerance of other peoples messes, mold, cockroaches, millipedes, lizards, mice and other odd critters/bugs.  You should also have a strong work ethic and the ability to pop some Mucinex and show up for your shift with a smile on your face even when you're sick, because unless you have a superfantastic immune system, you will get sick (probably a lot) and there is a strict point system for showing up late or calling out. If you don't already know how to "adult" to some extent, you will learn quickly or go home quickly.
> 
> There. Are. A. Lot. Of. Rules.
> You. Must. Follow. Them!
> 
> Obviously, your daughter has a long time to wait and it could all be different by then. My daughter just did 7 months in the program came home and has reapplied.  She's just been accepted for a second program, but she may decline for now and just move there permanently when she finishes her associates so it will be easier to transfer her credits.
> 
> My personal observation was that many of the younger ones don't usually fare so well and the older ones tend to not want to come home.  If you'd asked my while my then 19 year old was there, I'd have told you it was awful and she hated it.  Then she came home and can't wait to get back so


This is exceptional stuff.  Thank you! I'm going to print it our and show it to the kid.


----------

